# من الذى مات على الصليب



## نور الدين (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أصدقائنا النصارى , لدى سؤال أعتقد أنه مكرر ولكن سأطرحه لعلى أجد الإجابه الشافيه لديكم:


من الذى مات على الصليب ؟

وهل المسيح طبيه واحده أم طبيعتين ؟



تحياتى ​


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> من الذى مات على الصليب ؟​


​الذي مات على صليب هو ناسوت السيد المسيح​ 



> وهل المسيح طبيه واحده أم طبيعتين ؟


 
للمسيح طبيعة لاهوتية و طبيعة ناسوتية​


----------



## بنت_المخلّص (10 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب ازاي بتحاور  واحد مطرود؟

لما ينطرد العضو مفترض تمحى مناظراته لأنه مش قادر يرد عليها
او ينوه ان العضو ده مش موجود معانا
انا لاحظت ان أغلب المناظرات انتهت با، الاعضاء سابت المنتدى او طردوا!!
انا مش قادرة اكمل موضوع على بعضيه!


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بنت_المخلّص قال:


> طيب ازاي بتحاور واحد مطرود؟
> 
> لما ينطرد العضو مفترض تمحى مناظراته لأنه مش قادر يرد عليها
> او ينوه ان العضو ده مش موجود معانا
> ...


 
*المناظرات التي تترك بهذا الشكل معناه العضو مطرود لمدة قصيرة يتعلم منها الادب و يرجع بعدها للحوار*

*و هي لاسبوع او عشر ايام*


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> أصدقائنا النصارى , لدى سؤال أعتقد أنه مكرر ولكن سأطرحه لعلى أجد الإجابه الشافيه لديكم:​
> 
> من الذى مات على الصليب ؟​
> ...


 

*الذى مات على الصليب هو ناسوت المسيح له المجد *

*بخصوص طبيعة المسيح ...*

*السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد , له لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل , لاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير . هذا الاتحاد دائم   لا ينفصل مطلقا و لا يفترق , نقول عنه في القداس الإلهي :" ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين ".*
*ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية ( الله الكلمة) اتحدت بالطبيعة الناسوتية التى أخذها الكلمة من العذراء بعمل الروح القدس و قد تم هذا الاتحاد منذ اللحظة الأولى للحبل المقدس في رحم السيدة العذراء .*

*و باتحاد الطبيعتين الإلهية و البشرية داخل رحم السيدة العذراء تكونت منهما طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد.*

*إذا عبارة طبيعة واحدة ليس مقصود بها الطبيعة اللاهوتية وحدها و لا الطبيعة البشرية وحدها إنما اتحاد الطبيعتين في طبيعة واحدة هي " طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد " بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير .*

*أمثلة على ذلك:*
*-    الطبيعة البشرية:  هي عبارة عن اتحاد طبيعتين هما النفس و الجسد فليست هي النفس فقط و لا الجسد فقط بل اتحادهما في طبيعة واحدة : البشرية, لا النفس تحولت لجسد و لا الجسد لنفس لكنهم طبيعة واحدة , إنسان واحد. كما إننا عندما نتكلم عن أعمال الإنسان لا ننسبها لجسده فقط: جسد فلان جاع , و إنما ننسبه له كله, هكذا كل ما كان يفعله السيد المسيح ينسب إليه كله و ليس الى لاهوته وحده أو ناسوته وحده .*
*-    الحديد المحمى بالنار: في حالة الحديد المحمى بالنار , لا نقول هناك طبيعتين حديد و نار إنما نقول حديد محمى بالنار كما نقول عن السيد المسيح انه اله متجسد و لا نقول انه اثنان اله و إنسان .في حالة الحديد المحمى بالنار لا الحديد يتحول لنار و لا النار لحديد لكنهما متحدان معا بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير , كما ان النار لها كل خواص النار و الحديد كل خواص الحديد , كذلك كانت طبيعة  الكلمة المتجسد واحدة لها كل خواص اللاهوت و كل خواص الناسوت .*


----------



## الملثم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *المناظرات التي تترك بهذا الشكل معناه العضو مطرود لمدة قصيرة يتعلم منها الادب و يرجع بعدها للحوار*
> 
> *و هي لاسبوع او عشر ايام*


سؤال هل الذي يسب رسول الاسلام عنده ادب


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> سؤال هل الذي يسب رسول الاسلام عنده ادب


 

لا اله الا المسيح... يا اخ, تريد تسأل أسئلة بايخة و على الطاير أسألها في قسم الشكاوي و نرد عليك, بلاش نشتت المواضيع و نخبط بيها!!!


----------



## الملثم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح... يا اخ, تريد تسأل أسئلة بايخة و على الطاير أسألها في قسم الشكاوي و نرد عليك, بلاش نشتت المواضيع و نخبط بيها!!!


فعلا هذا جواب بايخ 

ليش ما تحكي مع البايخ اللي سب رسول الله ولكن انت مثلوا بايخ لانك بدافع عن اسئلة بايخة 

قل موتوا بغيضكم 












هذه هديتي لك بس لا تمسحها ​


----------



## My Rock (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> فعلا هذا جواب بايخ ​
> 
> ليش ما تحكي مع البايخ اللي سب رسول الله ولكن انت مثلوا بايخ لانك بدافع عن اسئلة بايخة ​
> قل موتوا بغيضكم ​


 
ربنا يسامحك يا اخ

الان بعد الشتيمة, ممكن ترجع لجوهر الموضو و ضيف فيه اذا عندك اذافة او اتركه ليكمل صاحبه بعد فترة قريبة


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *الذى مات على الصليب هو ناسوت المسيح له المجد *
> 
> *بخصوص طبيعة المسيح ...*
> 
> ...


 
بصراحة وجعني راسي من هذا الكلام
بس كلا المثالين باطل

فالروح في الجسد ليست طبيعة مماثلة له متمازجة فيه، بل لم يثبت أحد ان طبيعة المواد اليكيمائية التي تؤلف الجسد الحي مختلفة عن تلك التي تؤلف الجسم الصلب المكون من نفس العناصر
وليس هناك أختلاف ابدا بين الانسان قب وبعد موته بلحظات..بل يبقى عقله حيا فترة بينما هو ميت (اقصد النشاط الدماغي)

اما بالنسبة للحديد... فكلنا يعرف ان الحديد المسخن يكتسب طاقة من النار ولا يمازجها
فالنار تفاعل كيميائي للاحتراق ينتج عنه طاقة
هذه الطاقة تنتقل للالكترونات في ذرات الحديد فتنقلها من مدار إلى مدار أعلى "مستوى طاقي اعلى"

ولا أدل على ذلك من أن النحاس يمتص النار "حمراء اللون" ويصدر ضوءا اخضر اللون!!!

يعني الطبيعتين مختلفتين تماما
والصلة بينهما هي الامداد... لا الاتحاد!


----------



## نور الهدى (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع رائع وكله ثغرات  ولكن صاحبه غائب
فلن اتدخل الا بإذنه
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## الباحث (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله


تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين 


هل ممكن أن أشارك لحين عوده الأخ نور الدين الذى تم إيقافه .
​ 

*



الذى مات على الصليب هو ناسوت المسيح له المجد 

بخصوص طبيعة المسيح ...

السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد , له لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل , لاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير . هذا الاتحاد دائم لا ينفصل مطلقا و لا يفترق , نقول عنه في القداس الإلهي :" ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين ".
ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية ( الله الكلمة) اتحدت بالطبيعة الناسوتية التى أخذها الكلمة من العذراء بعمل الروح القدس و قد تم هذا الاتحاد منذ اللحظة الأولى للحبل المقدس في رحم السيدة العذراء .

و باتحاد الطبيعتين الإلهية و البشرية داخل رحم السيدة العذراء تكونت منهما طبيعة واحدة هي طبيعة الله الكلمة المتجسد.

إذا عبارة طبيعة واحدة ليس مقصود بها الطبيعة اللاهوتية وحدها و لا الطبيعة البشرية وحدها إنما اتحاد الطبيعتين في طبيعة واحدة هي " طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد " بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*كلامك يا أستاذ طارق يعنى :*

*( 1 ) أن الذى مات هو الشق الذى يمثل الناسوت , وأن اللاهوت لم يمت ولايموت .*

*معنى هذا أنه تمت التضحيه ببشر !! وهذا يخالف عقيدتكم ويبطل عقيده الفداء والصلب !! بل ويخالف النصوص الوارده فى الكتاب المقدس !!! أرجو التوضيح .*



*( 2 ) ما فائده الإتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت وماذا كان الهدف منه !؟؟
*
*إذا كان اللاهوت لم يمت !!! ............................. والذى مات هو الناسوت !!!*
 

*إذن ماذا كانت الحاجه للإتحاد أصلا وماذا كان الهدف من ورائه ؟؟؟*


*( 3 ) هل الله كان عاجزا أن يتم ذلك دون إتحاد , ودون الحاجه لفكره التجسد من أساسها !!؟؟*


* ألا تعتقد أن الأمر غريب يا أستاذ طارق وكأنه فزوره فعلا .*




*



أمثلة على ذلك:
- الطبيعة البشرية: هي عبارة عن اتحاد طبيعتين هما النفس و الجسد فليست هي النفس فقط و لا الجسد فقط بل اتحادهما في طبيعة واحدة : البشرية, لا النفس تحولت لجسد و لا الجسد لنفس لكنهم طبيعة واحدة , إنسان واحد. كما إننا عندما نتكلم عن أعمال الإنسان لا ننسبها لجسده فقط: جسد فلان جاع , و إنما ننسبه له كله, هكذا كل ما كان يفعله السيد المسيح ينسب إليه كله و ليس الى لاهوته وحده أو ناسوته وحده .
- الحديد المحمى بالنار: في حالة الحديد المحمى بالنار , لا نقول هناك طبيعتين حديد و نار إنما نقول حديد محمى بالنار كما نقول عن السيد المسيح انه اله متجسد و لا نقول انه اثنان اله و إنسان .في حالة الحديد المحمى بالنار لا الحديد يتحول لنار و لا النار لحديد لكنهما متحدان معا بغير اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير , كما ان النار لها كل خواص النار و الحديد كل خواص الحديد , كذلك كانت طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد واحدة لها كل خواص اللاهوت و كل خواص الناسوت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*أستاذ طارق : هذا المثال من أغرب الأمثله بل ويدل على عكس ما تفضلت أنت به .*

*فأنت ترمز للاهوت بالنار .... وللناسوت بالحديد وبالتالى **أسألك أسئله بناءا على ذلك تثبت بطلان إستشهادك بهذا المثال *

*1- إذا أدخلنا الحديد مع النار لفتره طويله : *

*هل سيظل الحديد حديدا بحالته !!؟؟*

*أم أن الحديد سيتحول من حالته الصلبه إلى حاله الإنصهار .... أى تغيرت طبيعته وحالته  !!!!!!!*


*كيف تريد إقناعى بأن اللاهوت ظل متحدا بالناسوت ولم يفارقه طرفه عين .... ألا يتعارض ذلك مع مثالك !!!!!!!!*


*2- لو سحبنا الحديد من على النار على إعتبار أن الحديد أصبح حديد محمى بالنار :*

*هل ستظل النار متحده مع الحديد أم أن وجودها سينتهى ولايكون لها أى أثر بعد فتره !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*

*كيف تريد إقناعى بعد ذلك أن االهوت ظل متحدااا بالناسوت ولم يفارقه طرفه عين !!!*



*إذن المثال هنا يا عزيزى يثبت عكس ما تريد أنت إثباته .*


*تحياتى لكم*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> اما بالنسبة للحديد... فكلنا يعرف ان الحديد المسخن يكتسب طاقة من النار ولا يمازجها
> فالنار تفاعل كيميائي للاحتراق ينتج عنه طاقة
> هذه الطاقة تنتقل للالكترونات في ذرات الحديد فتنقلها من مدار إلى مدار أعلى "مستوى طاقي اعلى"
> 
> ...


 
هل تغير الحديد و اصبح نحاسا؟ فضة؟ شئ اخر؟

بالطبع لا

هل أمتزجت النار بالحديد لتصنع مركب جديد؟

بالطبع لا

اذن الممثال صالح و نافع بهذين المعنين


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع رائع وكله ثغرات ولكن صاحبه غائب
> فلن اتدخل الا بإذنه
> والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


 
صاحب الموضوع ليس محضور الان و لا اعتقد انه سيمانع من تدخل اي احد, اهو انتوا ادخلت من قبل, يعني عادي

و ياريت تشوفنا الثغرات يا عزيزي


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> هل تغير الحديد و اصبح نحاسا؟ فضة؟ شئ اخر؟
> 
> بالطبع لا
> 
> ...


 
آسف
اترك النقاش لشخص اكثر علما منك بالفيزياء والكيمياء

وحتى لا يقال انني هرب اعطيك جزءا من الجواب
مثال الحديد مستقل عن مثال النحاس

ثانيا  جوابك بعدم تحول الحديد دليل على كلامي
فانا قلت ان النار تفاعل كيميائي 
والحديد مركب كيميائي
والاتصال بينهما هو انتقال الطاقة من جزيئات المركب المحترق المستثارة إلى ذرات الحديد في الحالة العادية
وهذا الانتقال هو انتقال للطاقة وليس امتزاج للنار بالحديد
يعني الحديد يبقى حديد والنار تبقى نار ..فالنار تفاعل اكسدة لمركب الوقود وتحوله غلى غاز موافق.. وهذا التفاعل لا يمتزج بالحديد باي شكل..

وبالتالي بالنار ششيءء مختلف تماما عن الحديد
فإذا قلت كما قال زميلك ان الحديد يمتزج بالنار قلت لك هذا خطأ
وإذا قلت انه لا يمتزج قلت فأين مثالك!


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اخوتى .. الباحث و  حسن المهدى ..*

*تحيه وسلام ...*

*اعتذر بشده عن تاخرى نظراً نظراً لانشغالى فى الفتره الاخيره *

*اكرر اعتذارى ...*

*وقريبا جدا بأذن الله سيتم الرد على كل تساؤلاتك ...... *


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بقالى فترة متابع الحوار دة و مش عايز اتدخل لحد دلوقتى عايزكم تجيبوا أخركم كدة و عايز اشوف شبهاتكم وصلت لحد فين


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بالانتظار!!


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> بقالى فترة متابع الحوار دة و مش عايز اتدخل لحد دلوقتى عايزكم تجيبوا أخركم كدة و عايز اشوف شبهاتكم وصلت لحد فين


 
أخ فادي
لا تعصب علينا الله يخليك
خزعبلات الناسوت اللاهوت والشلوت والحتشبسوت تملأ كتب التصوف والباطنية والاسماعيلية..
ولو أنني ادخلتك في هذا لما خرجت منه إلا كافرا بكل الديانات!!

فطول لي بالك الله يرضى عليك!


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مالك ياعم الحاج انت زعلان ليه هو انا قلت حاجة غلط؟


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> آسف
> اترك النقاش لشخص اكثر علما منك بالفيزياء والكيمياء


 

لعلمك, انا دارس الفيزاء لمرحلة عالية جدا لا تدرس بأكبر الجامعات العربية و ما زلت ادرس الفيزياء ك كورس اضافي الى دراستي و تخصصي الحالي

اما بالنسبة للكيمياء فأخي صيدلي و يعلم في الكيمياء لمستويات لا تفهما اصلا, و الكثير من الاوقات اقرأ ابحاثه و يشرح لي الكثير منها! و اذا احتجت اي سؤال فهو سعيد بالاجابة على اسئلتي

فهذه الحجة لا تنفعك عزيزي






> والحديد مركب كيميائي


 
الحديد ليس مركب كيميائي سا عزيزي, بل عنصر طبيعي
اطفال صغار بالدراسة يعرفون هذه الخقيقة




> والاتصال بينهما هو انتقال الطاقة من جزيئات المركب المحترق المستثارة إلى ذرات الحديد في الحالة العادية
> وهذا الانتقال هو انتقال للطاقة وليس امتزاج للنار بالحديد
> يعني الحديد يبقى حديد والنار تبقى نار ..فالنار تفاعل اكسدة لمركب الوقود وتحوله غلى غاز موافق.. وهذا التفاعل لا يمتزج بالحديد باي شكل..


 

وهل قلنا ماهو مخالف لما جاء اعلاه؟ الله هو العنصر الاول, و الانتقال الطاقة و ظهور تأثيرها في الحديد هو ظهور الله في الجسد عن طريق الروح
يبقى المثال نافع




> فإذا قلت كما قال زميلك ان الحديد يمتزج بالنار قلت لك هذا خطأ
> وإذا قلت انه لا يمتزج قلت فأين مثالك!


 
القصد من عدم الامتزاج هو النار لم تختلط مع الحديد لتصبح مركب جديد و لا العكس بالنسبة للحديد بالنار

وهذا ما نعنيه, فلاهوت الله لم يمتزج بالناسوت ابدا و لا العكس, فلم يتأنس اللاهوت و لم يتأل الناسوت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الدين (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام على من إتبع الهدى*

*لقد تم إيقافى بدون أى أسباب ....!!!  شىء فى منتهى الغرابه !!!!*

*قد يكون السبب خطأ ....................... لن أشغل بالى !!!!!*


*لقد قرأت ما تفضل به الإخوه المسلمين والزملاء النصارى .*

*ولم أجد إجابه مقنعه إلى الأن من جانب النصارى ............ كمن يفسرون الماء بالماء .*

*وكما قال أخى الباحث فزوره فعلا وقد أبطل المثال الغريب فعلا من خلال تفكير عقلى رائع .*

*كما تفضل أخى حسن المهدى وأوضح أن المثال باطل الإستشهاد به من الناحيه العلميه  .*


*إلى الأن لاتوجد إجابه .............هل تنتظرون المدد*

*ولا أدرى ما الذى ينتظره الزميل فادى أيضا .........هل ينتظر عرض مشاركاتنا على قساوسته وينتظر منهم المعونه !!!!!!!!!!!*



*يا أعزائى نرجو أن تكون المداخلات من عقولكم وليست قصا ولصقا من هنا أو هناك  !!!!!!*





*أخى فى الله نور الهدى يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن تشارك فى الموضوع .*


*كان الله فى عونكم وفى إنتظاركم *






​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لعلمك, انا دارس الفيزاء لمرحلة عالية جدا لا تدرس بأكبر الجامعات العربية و ما زلت ادرس الفيزياء ك كورس اضافي الى دراستي و تخصصي الحالي
> 
> اما بالنسبة للكيمياء فأخي صيدلي و يعلم في الكيمياء لمستويات لا تفهما اصلا, و الكثير من الاوقات اقرأ ابحاثه و يشرح لي الكثير منها! و اذا احتجت اي سؤال فهو سعيد بالاجابة على اسئلتي
> 
> ...


 

*+*

*اخى الحبيب ماى روك ..*


*ربنا يزودك فى العلم والمعرفه ..*

*اشكرك كثيراً على ردودك العلميه المقنعه جدا *

*وللاسف فاخوتنا هنا نظراً لطبيعتهم الماديه وافكارهم التى تبحث فى المحدوديات فقط لا يسهل عليهم ابداً فهم عقيدتنا التى هدفها روحى  بأكثر من الماديات الفانيه .....*

*اصدقائى ..*

*عندما نتحدث عن عقيدتنا بأمثله يجب ان نُراعى امراً هاماً ... وهو انه مثال .... ولا يطبق حرفياً ... ففى ذات مره كنت اتناقش مع اخ عزيز مسلم وجها لوجه .... وتطرقنا لموضوع طبيعة المسيح ... وظللت ساعه كامله صدقونى احاول ان ابين له كيفية الاتحاد بدون مزج او اختلاط او تغيير ... وفى النهاية طرحت له مثال الحديد والنار هذا ... فوجدته يفتح فاه فى دهشه وذهول ويقول ... هل تعنى ان الله تحول الى حديد ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*صدقونى هذا بالفعل حدث ... بقى ان اقول ان هذا الصديق فى سنة الامتياز بكلية الطب *


*صلواتكم ....*


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> لعلمك, انا دارس الفيزاء لمرحلة عالية جدا لا تدرس بأكبر الجامعات العربية و ما زلت ادرس الفيزياء ك كورس اضافي الى دراستي و تخصصي الحالي


 
كويس كثير

كمّل دراستك الله يعطيك العافية وبعدين نتناقش!!:yaka: 






> اما بالنسبة للكيمياء فأخي صيدلي و يعلم في الكيمياء لمستويات لا تفهما اصلا,


 
واوووووووووو!!!

صيدلة يفهم أكثر من أكاديمي في الكيمياء!!

كويس!

خليه هو يجي ينتاقش معي!




> و الكثير من الاوقات اقرأ ابحاثه و يشرح لي الكثير منها! و اذا احتجت اي سؤال فهو سعيد بالاجابة على اسئلتي
> 
> فهذه الحجة لا تنفعك عزيزي


 
اسأله عن النظرية الحديثة للبيرتريبوشن
وكيف يمكن التوفيق بينها وبين الاختلالات التي ظهرت حديثا في بنية معادلة شرودينغر

 




> الحديد ليس مركب كيميائي سا عزيزي, بل عنصر طبيعي
> اطفال صغار بالدراسة يعرفون هذه الخقيقة


 
الأطفال الصغار يعرفون أن الحديد هو عنصر كيميائي إذا كنا نتحدث عنه في المختبر
ولكننا نتحدث عن "تعدين الحديد"
يعني صهره حتى يصبح سائلا أو على الأقل تسخينه حتى الدرجة الحمراء
ومن المعروف أن الحديد -كخام تعديني - هو فلز مؤلف من مزيج من أكاسيد وهيدروكسيدات (أو أوكسيدات مائية)وكبريتيدات الحديد حسب المنجم الذي أخذ منه

ولا يمكن لعاقل في الكرة الأرضية أن يتحدث عن عنصر الحديد النقي في الدرجة 1500 سيلزيوس بوجود الأكسجين

ثالثا: انا تحدثت عن الأكسدة والارجاع في مركب الحديد موضحا انتقالات الطاقة بين التفاعل الكيميائي لأكسدة الوقود وذرة الحديد والتي تعطي اللون والحرارة للكتلة ككل
ومو ذنبي أنني لم اتوخ الدقة معتبرا أن من امامي هو مجرد قديس لا يفهم في الدنيا إلا العهد الجديد!!





> وهل قلنا ماهو مخالف لما جاء اعلاه؟ الله هو العنصر الاول, و الانتقال الطاقة و ظهور تأثيرها في الحديد هو ظهور الله في الجسد عن طريق الروح


 
أخي لا تلخبط الله يعطيك العافية


الله ليس العنصر الأول...
فلا دليل أبدا على ما هو العنصر الأول

الله خلق الكون.. لكنه لم يحدد الطبيعة الفيزيائية لهذا الكون ولا أن طبيعة الكون الفيزيائية هي نفسها طبيعة الله والملائكة والحياة الأخرى

وفقا لتعريفك الشابق
ممكن تميز لي الفرق بين ظهور روحي -أنا حسن المهدي - في جسدي وظهور الله في جسد المسيح؟ من وجهة نظر طاقية عملية بحتة ولا تدخلني في فلسفة اللاهوت التي أشك انك انت تفهمها وتقتنع بها حقا!




> يبقى المثال نافع


 
نتمنى ذلك!







> القصد من عدم الامتزاج هو النار لم تختلط مع الحديد لتصبح مركب جديد و لا العكس بالنسبة للحديد بالنار
> 
> وهذا ما نعنيه, فلاهوت الله لم يمتزج بالناسوت ابدا و لا العكس, فلم يتأنس اللاهوت و لم يتأل الناسوت


 
توضيح أكثر


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *وللاسف فاخوتنا هنا نظراً لطبيعتهم الماديه وافكارهم التى تبحث فى المحدوديات فقط لا يسهل عليهم ابداً فهم عقيدتنا التى هدفها روحى بأكثر من الماديات الفانيه .....*
> ...


 
*أصدقك اخي الحبيب, فحالات مماثلة حدثت معي و المنتدى امامك و الموضوع هذا من احد المواضيع و انظر الاخ الي يدرس بالفيزياء كيف يتغشم لسبب نعرفه كلنا*


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

هنيئا لك كل العلم و المعرفة يا حسن المهدي, لكن لاحظ اني لم انسب الجهل لك في كلامي المهم, سأغض النظر عن كلامك السابق في ردك الاخير لاني أرى في الموضوع تشتيتا و سأحاول ان يبقى الموضوع في سياقه





حسن المهدي قال:


> الأطفال الصغار يعرفون أن الحديد هو عنصر كيميائي إذا كنا نتحدث عنه في المختبر
> ولكننا نتحدث عن "تعدين الحديد"
> يعني صهره حتى يصبح سائلا أو على الأقل تسخينه حتى الدرجة الحمراء
> ومن المعروف أن الحديد -كخام تعديني - هو فلز مؤلف من مزيج من أكاسيد وهيدروكسيدات (أو أوكسيدات مائية)وكبريتيدات الحديد حسب المنجم الذي أخذ منه
> ...


 

يا حبيبي, شو دخل الاكسدة و الخامات؟ اراك ابتعدت كثيرا في الموضوع و حولته لبرز عضلات من يعرف اكثر في علم الكيمياء!

خلينا في الموضوع, فبغض النظر عن ما قلت سابقا هذا لا يغير من المثل و سريان مفعوله في معنى الله في المسيح و التجسد

فليكن الحديد ما يكن (بأكسدة ولا بلا اكسدة) هو المشارك الاول في شرح العملية (الذي هو الانسان)
و ليكن النار هو المشارك الثاني (الذي هو الله)


لما يلامس الحديد النار (لا علاقة لنا بأنصهاره او ذوبانه) يظهر تأثير النار في الحديد بأحمراره
 
و القصد هنا, ان النار ظهرت في الحديد بمثل ظهور الله في الجسد, اي جسد المسيح


النار لم تتحول الى حديد و لا الحديد تحول الى نار و لم تحول النار الحديد الى مركب جديد و لم يحول الحديد النار لمركب اخر
فلاهوت الله لم يمتزح بالناسوت ولا الناسوت امتزج في اللاهوت, فلم يؤثر الناسوت في اللاهوت لسصنع لاهوت جديد مختلف عن الاصلي و لا اللاهوت اثر بالناسوت ليغير منه
فكل منهما حافظ على طبيعته

المثال هو للضرب و ليس للقياس وهو في هذه الحدود

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الدين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> فليكن الحديد ما يكن (بأكسدة ولا بلا اكسدة) هو المشارك الاول في شرح العملية (الذي هو الانسان)
> و ليكن النار هو المشارك الثاني (الذي هو الله)
> 
> 
> ...


 
*يا عزيزى المثال إما أن يكون للتوضيح أو للتضليل , فالمفترض أن يوضح المثال أمران :*

*الأول :  وهو الإتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت دون إمتزاج . *

*الثانى وهو أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين .*

*وكانت جميع محاولاتكم فى إثبات الأمر الأول فقط ( وهو إثبات إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت دون إمتزاج ) ورغم ذلك فشلتم فى إثباته  !!!! أيضا مثالكم الغريب تجاهل إثبات الأمر الثانى تماما , أتعرف السر يا عزيزى !!!!!! ببساطه لأن المثال يثبت عكس عقيدتكم !!!*


*الأمر الأول :  وهو الإتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت دون إمتزاج . المثال باطل :*

*النار لم تدخل الى الحديد بل حرارة النار .*

*ويمكن ان توجد الحراره بلا نار عن طريق الأحتكاك بجسم اخر عن طريق الشمس اي ان النار لا تدخل داخل الحديد بل حرارة النار فقط .*

*ثم إن المثال يتعارض مع نصوص كتابك *

*إرميا10 عدد6: لا مثل لك يا رب عظيم انت وعظيم اسمك في الجبروت
إشعياء46 عدد5: بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه 
*
*وعجبى!!!!!!!!!!؟
*

*الأمر الثانى :وهو إثبات أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين !! أى أن الإتحاد مستمر على الدوام !!*

*المثال يثبت عكس هذا الكلام لذلك لم تعلقوا على السؤال الذكى جداااا للأخ الباحث حين قال لو ظل الحديد مع النار على الدوام *

*هل سيظل الحديد حديدا ؟؟؟ الإجابه لا  .... لأنه سينصهر وتتغير طبيعته تماما !!!!*

*وهذا يثبت فشل مثالك فى توضيح فكره الإتحاد وعدم مفارقه اللاهوت للناسوت طرفه عين .*


*طالما أن المثال لايوضح شيئا فهو للتضليل !!!*

==========

دعونا من المثال لأنكم تركتكم أصل الموضوع يا عزيزى ولم تجيبوا صراحه من الذى مات على الصليب !؟؟؟ والإجابه شروطها :

1- أن تكون الإجابه قاطعه وحاسمه لأن الأمر لايخرج عن أربعه إحتمالات لا خامس لهم 

- هل اللاهوت هو الذى مات فقط ؟
- هل الناسوت هو الذى مات فقط ؟ 
- هل الناسوت واللاهوت ماتا معا ؟ 
- أم لم يمت أيا من اللاهوت أو الناسوت أصلا !!!!!!!

2- الإجابه التى يتم إختيارها يجب أن تكون مؤيده بأدله من كتابكم الذى تقدسونه وتعتبرونه من عند الله . الكلام الفاضى والإستنتاجات ليس لها محل من الإعراب هنا لأننا نتحاور بالعقل ولسنا .

3- عدم اللجوء للقص واللزق وأن تعبر عن حقيقه إيمانك بهذه العقيده وما هو الأساس الذى جعلك تؤمن بها .




فى الإنتظار 


تحياتى


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تميز لي الفرق بين ظهور روحي -أنا حسن المهدي - في جسدي وظهور الله في جسد المسيح؟ من وجهة نظر طاقية عملية بحتة ولا تدخلني في فلسفة اللاهوت التي أشك انك انت تفهمها وتقتنع بها حقا!


----------



## نور الدين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *يا عزيزى المثال إما أن يكون للتوضيح أو للتضليل , فالمفترض أن يوضح المثال أمران :*
> 
> *الأول : وهو الإتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت دون إمتزاج . *
> 
> ...


 

*أين الزملاء المسيحيين الأفاضل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*فى إنتظار الإمدادات*




*تحياتى*


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الهروب الكبير للروك الزعيم


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *الأمر الأول : وهو الإتحاد بين الناسوت واللاهوت دون إمتزاج . المثال باطل :*
> 
> *النار لم تدخل الى الحديد بل حرارة النار .*




طيب مشاني تقرأ الردود عدل قبل ما ترد

انا قلت:
لما يلامس الحديد النار (لا علاقة لنا بأنصهاره او ذوبانه) يظهر تأثير النار في الحديد بأحمراره

أذن المثال صالح و لا اعتراض عليه في هذه الوجهية




*



ثم إن المثال يتعارض مع نصوص كتابك 

إرميا10 عدد6: لا مثل لك يا رب عظيم انت وعظيم اسمك في الجبروت
إشعياء46 عدد5: بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه 

وعجبى!!!!!!!!!!؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لم يقل ان الله شكله و حجمه كالنار, نحن نشبه التجسد في هذه العملية و لا نحاول وصف الله و تشبيه , محاولة فاشلة لتشتيت الموضوع :t33: 

* 

*



 
الأمر الثانى :وهو إثبات أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين !! أى أن الإتحاد مستمر على الدوام !!

المثال يثبت عكس هذا الكلام لذلك لم تعلقوا على السؤال الذكى جداااا للأخ الباحث حين قال لو ظل الحديد مع النار على الدوام 

هل سيظل الحديد حديدا ؟؟؟ الإجابه لا .... لأنه سينصهر وتتغير طبيعته تماما !!!!

وهذا يثبت فشل مثالك فى توضيح فكره الإتحاد وعدم مفارقه اللاهوت للناسوت طرفه عين .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*



*مثالنا هو لشرح عمليه التجسد و ظهور الله في الجسد فلا عيب في ظهور تأثير النار في الحديد مادام المصدر  موجود دول الوصول لدرجة انصهار الحديد التي 1535 درجة سيليزية*





> دعونا من المثال لأنكم تركتكم أصل الموضوع يا عزيزى ولم تجيبوا صراحه من الذى مات على الصليب !؟؟؟


 

الناسوت هو الذي مات على الصليب و الدليل: 

متى 27و العدد 50

 فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.

59 
فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ
60
 وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَراً كَبِيراً عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ وَمَضَى. 

و بفم المسيح الكريم:

*26* وفيما هم ياكلون اخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر واعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا . هذا هو جسدي . *27* واخذ الكاس وشكر واعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم . *28* لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الدين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> طيب مشاني تقرأ الردود عدل قبل ما ترد
> 
> انا قلت:
> لما يلامس الحديد النار (لا علاقة لنا بأنصهاره او ذوبانه) يظهر تأثير النار في الحديد بأحمراره
> ...


 
*يا عزيزى أنت الذى لم تقرأ مداخلتى جيدا بخصوص المثال وللأسف قمت بالرد الذى يدل على أنك لم تفهم مداخلتى أو لم تقرأها  !!*

*وكما قلت لم يعد يعنينى المثال لأنه باطل ولا يصلح إلا للتضليل لضعاف العقول !!*​ 

*لننتقل للأهم *​ 
 




> الناسوت هو الذي مات على الصليب و الدليل:
> 
> متى 27و العدد 50
> 
> ...


 
*شكرا على إعترافك وشكرا على نصوص كتابك لأنك بذلك هدمت عقيده الفداء والصلب.  لأن الذى مات الناسوت أى الشق البشرى !!!! وهذا يجعلنا نعود لنقطه البدايه : *


*1- ما هى التضحيه التى قدمها إلهك !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لاشىء !!!! هل الله كان يضحك علينا !!!*

*وماذا كانت الفائده من التجسد أصلا طالما أن اللاهوت لايموت ولن يموت, وطالما أن الذى مات هو الناسوت  !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ فماذا كانت الحاجه لهذه القصه الغريبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*2-هذا القول يخالف ويعارض معتقد الأرثوذكس من أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة ولا يصح الحديث عن الصفات البشرية ( الناسوت ) كشيء منفصل عن ( الصفات الإلهية ) اللاهوت !!.*

*3- خطيئة البشر كيف يتحملها إنسان!!!! أنت بهذا تخالف نصوص كتابك :
(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").*
*(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).*

*4- جائت أقوال العهد الجديد أن من مات وقام من الأموات هو الرب !! مما يخالف النصوص التي تقول أن الإله لا يموت !!!*
*(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ  2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْد )*
*(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ  6 : 14  وَاللَّهُ قَدْ أَقَامَ الرَّبَّ ).*
*(أفسس 1: 20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ،) *
*فذكر أن من ان من أقامه الله من الموت سيجلسه عن يمينه ! وبالطبع لم يكن الصفات البشرية هي التي تجلس عن يمين الله !!*

*( ِرُومِيَة 4 : 24 ..الَّذِينَ سَيُحْسَبُ لَنَا الَّذِينَ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَنْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. )*
*( الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ  13 : 20وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رَاعِيَ الْخِرَافِ الْعَظِيمَ، رَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ،)*

*مما سبق يتضح أن الزعم بأن من مات على الصليب ( حسب رأيهم ) هو الطبيعة الإنسانية فقط مرفوض  ويتعارض مع النصوص الواضحة بالكتاب المقدس . *
* ( لوقا 23 : 46  ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح)*
*من الذي مات حسسب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟*
*إن كان الذي يهب الحياة قد مات، فمن سيعيده إلى الحياة مرة أخرى؟!*
*سؤال : هل كان الله تعالى مع السيد المسيح كما قال ؟  أم تركه كما قال أيضا" ؟؟*
*( يوحنا 16 : 32 هوذا تأتي ساعة وقد أتت الآن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد الى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي.وانا لست وحدي لان الآب معي**.)
( متى 27 :46  ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.)*


*بهذا إجابتك مرفوضه لاتستقيم مع العقل أو مع نصوص كتابك !!!! فعلا فوازير !!!!!*

*ما زال السؤال مطروحا يحتاج من يجيب *


*فى الإنتظار *


تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*صديقنا العزيز نور الدين ..*

*تحيه وسلام ...*

*رداً على سؤالك وهو من مات على الصليب الناسوت ام اللاهوت ، فمعلوم يا صديقى ان اللاهوت لا يموت لان الله له كل المجد حى لا يموت ... ولكن الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت و هذا يجعلنا نتطرق الى سؤالك وهو وما الخلاص المقدم لكم من شخص يموت وليس الله ؟ ..*

*فى البدايه ابدى تعجبى يا صديقى من كونك تظن اننا نؤمن بان اللاهوت هو الذى مات !! فالذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت و كانت خطية ابينا ادم فى حق الله له كل المجد خطيه غير محدوده لانها ارتكبت فى حق الله الغير محدود لذا كان من المحتم ان من يحمل هذه الخطيه الغير محدوده شخص و غير محدود وبلا خطيه .. *

*شخص او انسان لان من ارتكب هذه الخطيه هو انسان ..*
*غير محدود لان الخطيه كانت غير محدوده *
*بلا خطيه لان فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه .. فان كان بخطيه فهو يحتاج الى من يخلصه ايضاً*
*وهذه الامور كلها كانت فى شخص المسيح بالجسد على الارض *

*لذا تم الفداء لنا يا صديقى لان الجسد الذى مات على عود الصليب كان بلا خطيه ومتحد باللاهوت الذى لا يموت اتحاد بلا امتزاج او اختلاط او تغيير حتى *

*وعندما تم الاستعانة بمثل الحديد والنار كان المقصود هو ايضاح كيفية الاتحاد فقط وليس كيفية الاستمراريه*

*اشكرك*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *شكرا على إعترافك وشكرا على نصوص كتابك لأنك بذلك هدمت عقيده الفداء والصلب. لأن الذى مات الناسوت أى الشق البشرى !!!! *





خخخخخخ, بشرفي انت مضحك...

بتعلمني بعقيدتي؟ فعلا مهزلة

 

*



1- ما هى التضحيه التى قدمها إلهك !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لاشىء !!!! هل الله كان يضحك علينا !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
حاشا, فالكتاب المقدس يقول:
ليس الله انسانا فيكذب . ولا ابن انسان فيندم . هل يقول ولا يفعل


*



وماذا كانت الفائده من التجسد أصلا طالما أن اللاهوت لايموت ولن يموت, وطالما أن الذى مات هو الناسوت !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ فماذا كانت الحاجه لهذه القصه الغريبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لقد أتى المسيح من السماء، لا ليُخدَم، «بل ليَخدُم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» (مرقس10: 45). وقَبِلَ المسيح الموت نيابة عنا، أو بكلمات أخرى: قَبِلَ أن يموت موتاً كفارياً. وفي هذا قال المسيح، من بداية خدمته على الأرض: «ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان» (يوحنا3: 14).
فقدم الله هذا الجسد البار الذي لم يعرف الخطيئة قط بفعل مشيئته ليموت و يبذل بدل عني و عنك, فالتقديم هذا كان كالتقديم بالذباح في العهد القديم, لكن قدمالله الذبيحة الكبرى مرة واحدة في المسيح فلا يحتاج ان نقدم ذبيحةناقصة بعد كل خطية بعد كفارة المسيح



*



2-هذا القول يخالف ويعارض معتقد الأرثوذكس من أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة ولا يصح الحديث عن الصفات البشرية ( الناسوت ) كشيء منفصل عن ( الصفات الإلهية ) اللاهوت !!.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هههههه, انت بتتكلم من فين؟ *
*الارثدوكس يؤمنون بنفس الايمان بأن للمسيح طبيعتين, هناك الكثير من الاقباط الارثدوكس معانا في المنتدى و يؤمنون نفس الايمان يا شطور*



*3






- خطيئة البشر كيف يتحملها إنسان!!!! أنت بهذا تخالف نصوص كتابك :

(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").
(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

النصوص الكريمة اعلاه تتكلم عن عدم تحمل الابن لخطيئة الاب و دفع ثمنها هو بحسب الاجيال الاولى للخطيئة و هي تؤكد ان اذا كان الابن بار و بدون خطيئة (من رغم انه الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله) فلا يعاقب بسبب خطيئة الاب
لكن هذا لا ينفي ان الخطيئة متوارثة بالطبيعة البشرية الساقطة, فبخطيئة ادن اصبحنا مياليين للخطيئة بسبب الطبيعة الساقطة 

و لكن هذا لا ينفي الكفارة, فالله لم يفدي الاباء بأبنائهم

و الدليل على ان الكفارة نافعة بالمسيح بحسب نصوص الكتاب المقدس:

*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]والخَطيئَةُ دَخَلَتْ في العالَمِ بإنسانٍ واحدٍ، وبالخَطيئَةِ دخَلَ الموتُ. وسَرى الموتُ إلى جميعِ البشَرِ لأنَّهُم كُلَّهُم خَطِئوا. 13فالخَطيئَةُ 
كانَت في العالَمِ قَبلَ شريعةِ موسى، ولكِنْ حيثُ لا شريعةَ لا حِسابَ لِلخَطيئَةِ. 14غَيرَ أنَّ الموتَ سادَ البشَرَ مِنْ أيَّامِ آدمَ إلى أيَّامِ موسى، حتى الذينَ ما خَطِئوا مِثلَ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. وكانَ آدمُ صُورَةً لِمَنْ سيَجيءُ بَعدَهُ. 15ولكِنَ هِبَةَ الله غَيرُ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. فإذا كانَ الموتُ سادَ البشَرَ بِخَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَفيضَ علَيهِم نِعمَةُ الله والعَطِيَّةُ الموهوبَةُ بِنِعمةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ. 16وهُناكَ فَرقِ في النَّتيجةِ بَينَ هِبَةِ الله وبَينَ خَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ. فخَطيئَةُ إنسانٍ واحدٍ قادَتِ البشَرَ إلى الهَلاكِ، وأمَّا هِبَةُ الله بَعدَ كثيرٍ مِنَ الخطايا، فقادَتِ البشَرَ إلى البِرِّ. 17فإذا كان الموتُ بِخطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ سادَ البشَرَ بِسبَبِ ذلِكَ الإنسانِ الواحدِ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَسودَ الحياةُ بواحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ أولَئِكَ الذينَ يَنالونَ فَيضَ النِّعمَةِ وهِبَةَ البِرِّ.[/FONT]*


*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 


*



4- جائت أقوال العهد الجديد أن من مات وقام من الأموات هو الرب !! مما يخالف النصوص التي تقول أن الإله لا يموت !!!
(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّالْمَجْد )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
إن كان الرسول قد تمتع بالحكمة السماوية ليقدمها للمؤمنين، فإن عظماء هذا الدهر من الرومانيين واليهود واليونانيين يجهلونها. ولعله قصد هنا الوالي الروماني والقادة المدنيين وقادة اليهود من رئيس الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين والناموسيين الخ. هؤلاء هم عظماء هذا الدهر الذين لو عرفوا الحكمة الإلهية وأدركوا شخص المسيا لما صلبوا رب المجد. لم يعرفوا الحق فأصابهم العمى وسلكوا في جهالة. يرى البعض أن هذا ينطبق على هيرودس وبيلاطس لكن لا ينطبق بنفس الطريقة على رئيسي الكهنة والكتبة، إذ عرفوا يسوع أنه المسيح. إنهم مثل العاملين في الكرم القائلين: "هذا هو الوارث، هلمّ نقتله، فيصير لنا الكرم" (مت 38:21). ويرى آخرون أن قادة اليهود لم يدركوا حقيقة شخص المسيح ولا حكمة خطته ولا فهموا رسالته، فأُغلقت أعينهم عن فهم نبوات العهد القديم، ورفضوا شخص يسوع، ولم يقبلوه أنه هو المسيا، لذا صلبوه في جهلٍ. لقد كان كل ما يشغلهم هو الخلاص من الأعداء الظاهرين والتمتع بالمجد الزمني. كانوا يطلبون مسيحًا حسب فكرهم البشري الطبيعي.
صلبوا "رب المجد" أو "ملك المجد" الذي انشد له السمائيون في مزمور (24: 7-9) يطلبون من الأبواب الدهرية أن ترتفع لكي يدخل إلى عرشه. هذا اللقب: "رب المجد" الذي دعي به السيد المسيح خاص بيهوه (أع 7: 2).​v​ بخصوص الكلمات: "لو عرفوا" يبدو لي إنها قيلت هنا ليست بخصوص شخص المسيح، وإنما فقط بخصوص التدبير المخفي وراء هذا الحدث. وكأنه يقول، لم يعرفوا ما يعنيه "الموت" و"الصليب"... إذ لم يعرفوا أن الصليب يشرق هكذا ببهاء، وأنه يحقق خلاص العالم، والمصالحة بين اللَّه والناس، وأن مدينتهم تؤخذ منهم، وانهم يصيرون في أبأس حال.
بقوله "الحكمة" يقصد كلاً من المسيح والصليب والإنجيل... فإذ يري (الرسول) أن الصليب الذي حُسب موضوع عارٍ كان مجدًا عظيمًا. ولكن كانت هناك حاجة إلي حكمة عظيمة لا ليعرفوا اللَّه فقط بل ويدركوا أيضًا هذه الخطة الإلهية.​v​ ماذا إذن؟ هل غفرت خطيتهم بخصوص الصليب؟ بالفعل تم ذلك، إذ قال: "اغفر لهم" (يو 23: 34).
إن تابوا تُغفر لهم. فإنه حتى ذاك الذي وجه ضربات بلا حصر ضد اسطفانوس واضطهد الكنيسة، بولس نفسه صار قائدًا للكنيسة. ​القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ​v​ ظن اليهود أنه يُمكن أن يُغلب فسخروا به وعلقوه علي الشجرة قائلين: "إن كان ابن اللَّه فلينزل عن الصليب ونحن نؤمن به" (مت 27:42). رأوا جانبًا منه، ولم يعرفوا الجانب الآخر. "لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد".​v​ ما هو ظاهر فيه أُحتقر، وما هو مخفي فيه لم يُعرف، "لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد".
​**



(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 6 : 14 وَاللَّهُ قَدْأَقَامَ الرَّبَّ ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أوضح كيف أن الرب للجسد، بقيامته وهب الجسد قوة القيامة. وهبه عدم الفساد عوض الفساد، والخلود عوض الموت، والطبيعة الروحية عوض الطبيعة الترابية, فكما لبسنا صورة آدم الأول الترابي سنلبس صورة آدم الثاني السماوي. 
الرجاء في القيامة التي صارت حقًا لنا في المسيح القائم من الأموات يحفظنا من تسليم الجسد لعبودية الفساد والشهوات.
إذ صار السيد المسيح ممثلاً لنا أقامه الأب كعربون لقيامتنا التي تتحقق خلال قوة قيامة المسيح، فنشاركه مجده.
v هل تدركون مرة أخرى حكمته الرسولية؟ فإنه على الدوام يؤسس الإيمان بالقيامة بالمسيح خاصة الآن. فإن كان جسمنا هو عضو المسيح، والمسيح قائم، بالتأكيد يلزم للجسم أن يتبع الرأس.
v إن كان ينسب قيامة المسيح للآب لا تضطربوا قط. فإنه ليس كما لو كان المسيح بلا سلطان عندما قال هذا، إذ هو نفسه يقول: "*انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أُقيمه*" (يو 19 :2)، وأيضًا: "*لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا*" (يو 18 :10). ويقول لوقا في سفر الأعمال: "*الذين أراهم أيضًا نفسه حيًّا*" (أع 3 :1). فلماذا يقول بولس ذلك؟ لأن كلا من أعمال الابن لحساب الآب، وأعمال الآب لحساب الابن. لذلك يقول: "*لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو19: 5).​ 
*



(أفسس 1: 20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِيالْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِيالسَّمَاوِيَّاتِ،) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
مافي عندكم غير لعبة القص و اقتطاف النصوص؟ 
"*الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ اسْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً*" *[20-21]*.

يكشف لنا عن عمل الآب في الابن المتجسد لحسابنا، إذ أقامه وأجلسه وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه ]٢٢[... وهو لا زال يعمل هذا في جسده الذي هو الكنيسة، يقيمنا ويجلسنا في السماويات ويخضع كل شيء تحت أقدامنا. هكذا يؤكد السيد المسيح: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن" (يو ٥: ١٧).
هذا العمل مستمر ودائم، لا يقدر شيء ما أن يوقفه حتى يتحقق جسد المسيح، أي الكنيسة في ملئها، ويكمل المختارون.
يتطلع المؤمن إلي كلمة الله الذي بتجسده نزل إلينا وصار كواحدٍ منا، إذ أُقيم من الأموات (في طاعة الآب مات وقام، لكن بقوة لاهوته وليس كعطية مستمدة من الغير) وأُجلس عن يمينه في السماوات وصار فوق كل رئاسة. إنما حدث هذا كله لحسابنا، أي لحساب كل مؤمن، فينعم بهذه الإمكانيات "في المسيح"، أي خلال ثبوته فيه كعضو في جسده.
هذا وقد حمل النص: "*وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ*" *[22]* رجاءً حقيقيًا في قلب الكنيسة أن الله لابد أن يتمم مشورته، وأن عمل المسيح في الكنيسة لابد أن يتحقق ويكمل ليعلن المسيح رأسًا للمختارين. هذا الرجاء عاشته الكنيسة الأولى وسط العقبات والإضطهادات، وقد عبّر عنه كثير من الآباء من بينهم *القديس إيريناؤس*، حين قال: [لابد أن يجتذب كل شيء إليه في الوقت المناسب.]
بقوله "* لِلْكَنِيسَةِ*" يعني أن ما تحقق للرأس إنما هو لحساب الكنيسة، لذا يعلق *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*، قائلاً: [إنه لأمر مذهل أيضًا، إلي أين رُفعت الكنيسة؟! إنه كمن رفعها بآلة وأقامها في أقصى الأعالي، وجعلها على العرش هناك، فإنه حيث يوجد الرأس يكون الجسد أيضًا. لا انعزال بعد أو فُرقة بين الرأس والجسد... لقد هيأ كل جنس البشر عامة أن يتبعه ويلتصق به ويصحبه في ركبه. "*الَّتِي هِيَ جَسَدُهُ*"؛ (يقول هذا) لكي إذ تسمعون عن الرأس لا تفكرون في فكرة الرئاسة فحسب، وإنما في الثبوت فيه أيضًا، فلا تتطلعون إليه فقط كقائدٍ سامٍ وإنما كرأسٍ لجسد أيضًا].​ 


*فذكر أن من ان من أقامه الله من الموت سيجلسه عن يمينه ! وبالطبع لم يكن الصفات البشرية هي التي تجلس عن يمين الله !!*




*



( لوقا 23 : 46 ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح)
من الذي مات حسسب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ناسوت المسيح هو الي مات و ذلك لانه قام من الاموات بعد ثلاثة بقوة اللاهوت, اي ان الله لم يمت كما تحاول الرمي اليه 


**



إن كان الذي يهب الحياة قد مات، فمن سيعيده إلى الحياة مرة أخرى؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حاشا لله ان يموت*


*



سؤال : هل كان الله تعالى مع السيد المسيح كما قال ؟ أم تركه كما قال أيضا" ؟؟
( يوحنا 16 : 32 هوذا تأتي ساعة وقد أتت الآن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد الى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي.وانا لست وحدي لان الآب معي.)
( متى 27 :46 ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.)

أنقر للتوسيع...



معنى متى 27 و العدد 46:

إنه كممثّل للبشريّة التي سقطت تحت سلطان الظلمة يصرخ في أنين من ثقلها كمن هو في حالة ترك، قائلاً: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟" فإذ أحنَى السيِّد رأسه ليحمل خطايا البشريّة كلها صار كمن قد حجب الآب وجهه عنه، حتى يحكم سلطان الخطيّة بدفع الثمن كاملاً، فيعود بنا إلى وجه الآب الذي كان محتجبًا عنّا. 
ولعلّه بصرخته هذه أراد أن يوقظ الفكر اليهودي من نومه ليعود إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين الذي بدأ بهذه الصرخة معلنًا في شيء من التفصيل أحداث الصلب. وكأنه أراد تأكيد أن ما يحدث هو بتدبيره الإلهي السماوي، سبق فأعلن عنه الأنبياء. ​*



*



بهذا إجابتك مرفوضه لاتستقيم مع العقل أو مع نصوص كتابك !!!! فعلا فوازير !!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أرجوا منك ان تترك الحكم للقارئ الكريم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نور الدين (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*



صديقنا العزيز نور الدين ..

تحيه وسلام ...

رداً على سؤالك وهو من مات على الصليب الناسوت ام اللاهوت ، فمعلوم يا صديقى ان اللاهوت لا يموت لان الله له كل المجد حى لا يموت ... ولكن الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت و هذا يجعلنا نتطرق الى سؤالك وهو وما الخلاص المقدم لكم من شخص يموت وليس الله ؟ ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهل أنا قلت أن اللاهوت هو الذى مات !!!!؟؟؟

أنا وضعت أربع إحتمالات لاخامس لهم وأنتم إخترتم أن الناسوت هو الذى مات . وكانت مداخلتى السابقه تدور حول إجابتكم .

وقد قدمت نصوص تنفى ما تعتقدونه :

(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").
(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).

وسؤالى المحورى تالذى لم يجيب عليه أحد حتى مداخله ROCK الطويله كلها فلسفه دون إجابه 

إذا كان الناسوت هو الذى مات ..... ما الهدف من إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت !!!! طالما الذى تم صلبه بشر والذى مات بشر !!!

هل من العدل والرحمه أن يتحمل بشر خطايا العالم !!! حتى لو كان هذا البشر بدون خطيه فهذا يزيد الأمر صعوبه وليس مبررا لتحمله خطايا البشر !!!!! 

وهل الله القادر على كل شىء ....... غير قادر على غفران خطيئه آدم بدون الحاجه إلى التضحيه ببشر يتم قتله بهذه البشاعه وبدون رحمه !!!!!!!!!


* 
*



فى البدايه ابدى تعجبى يا صديقى من كونك تظن اننا نؤمن بان اللاهوت هو الذى مات !! فالذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت و كانت خطية ابينا ادم فى حق الله له كل المجد خطيه غير محدوده لانها ارتكبت فى حق الله الغير محدود لذا كان من المحتم ان من يحمل هذه الخطيه الغير محدوده شخص و غير محدود وبلا خطيه .. 

شخص او انسان لان من ارتكب هذه الخطيه هو انسان ..
غير محدود لان الخطيه كانت غير محدوده 
بلا خطيه لان فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه .. فان كان بخطيه فهو يحتاج الى من يخلصه ايضاً
وهذه الامور كلها كانت فى شخص المسيح بالجسد على الارض 

لذا تم الفداء لنا يا صديقى لان الجسد الذى مات على عود الصليب كان بلا خطيه ومتحد باللاهوت الذى لا يموت اتحاد بلا امتزاج او اختلاط او تغيير حتى 

وعندما تم الاستعانة بمثل الحديد والنار كان المقصود هو ايضاح كيفية الاتحاد فقط وليس كيفية الاستمراريه

اشكرك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
غريب جداا أن تفترض أشياء لم أقلها ..... ثم تفترض أننى قلتها ........ ثم تتعجب !!!!

أمرك هو الذى يدعو للعجب !!! راجع ما كتبته أعلاه !!!


وتعقيبى على كلامك :

موت الناسوت يعنى أن عقيده الفداء والصلب باطله .....!!!!!! لأن الذى مات بشر , وليس من العدل أن يتحمل بشر واحد خطايا العالم يا عزيزى !! حتى لو كان هو بدون خطيئه !!

وفى هذه النقطه تحديدا أليس قتل المسيح كما تعتقدون وبهذ الشكل أبشع وأسوأ من خطيئه آدم !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ألا يحتاج ذلك إلى كفاره أخرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ألا ترى أننا أمام فوازير ... وليست عقيده من المفروض أن يفهمها أبسط الناس !!



تحياتى 

​*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين;78924 قال:
			
		

> *وهل أنا قلت أن اللاهوت هو الذى مات !!!!؟؟؟*
> 
> *أنا وضعت أربع إحتمالات لاخامس لهم وأنتم إخترتم أن الناسوت هو الذى مات . وكانت مداخلتى السابقه تدور حول إجابتكم .*
> 
> ...


 

*اخى الحبيب ...*

*من المؤسف حقاً ان تتحدث مع شخص لا يُعطى مساحه لعقله ان يعمل ويبحث ... فالامر واضح يا صديقى جدا فاذا كان الناسوت هو الذى مات فذلك لا يمنع اطلاقاً اتحاده باللاهوت حتى بعد الموت ...كيف يكون ذلك ؟ .. اوضح لك يا صديقى .. مما يتكون الناسوت ؟ .. الناسوت عباره عن روح ونفس وجسد ... فاتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت هو اتحاد بالروح والنفس والجسد ... بلا اختلاط او تغيير ... فعندما مات الجسد انفصلت الروح عنه ... والروح مازالت متحده باللاهوت وذهبت الى الجحيم لتخرج ابائنا الانبياء اللذين رقدوا فى الرب قبل اتمام الفداء ... واخرجتهم الى الفردوس لان الفردوس كان مغلق بعد سقوط ابينا ادم فى الخطيه .. وبموت المسيح له كل المجد فتح للجميع ابواب الفردوس ...*

*اما لماذا يموت انسان من اجل العالم كله فهذه عبارة خاطئه ... لان الذى مات هو (( الله المتجسد )) وبما ان المسيح بلا خطيه وغير محدود وكامل كمال مطلق فكان هو الوحيد الذى يستطيع ان يموت من اجل الجميع .... ولماذا الموت اليس الله القادر على كل شىء يستطيع ان يغفر للانسان خطيته وينتهى الامر ؟؟ ... بالطبع الله رحوم وغافر الذنوب ... ولكن .... اين العدل ؟؟ ... اين عدل الله ؟؟ ... فقد قال الله لابينا ادم عندما نهاه عن الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر .. انه يوم تاكل منها موتاً تموت ... وادم أكل ... اذا كان لابد ان يموت .... ولكن الله رحوم ... ايضاً ان امات الله ابينا ادم اذا بذلك انتهى الجنس البشرى تماماً .. وكان لابد من عدل الله ان يأخذ مجراه .. وفى نفس الوقت لابد ان تظهر رحمة الله ايضاً ... ومن هنا كان تجسد المسيح له المجد حتى انه فى سفر الامثال يتنبىء داود عن المسيح مخلصنا فيقول .. الرحمة والحق التقيا . البر والسلام تلاثما ( المزامير 85 : 10 )*

*فالمسيح يا صديقى لم يكن مجرد انسان عادى ... فبالرغم من انه اخذ صفات الانسان كامله خلا الخطيه وحدها الا انه كان الاله المتجسد ففيه تم الاتحاد الغير منظور بين اللاهوت والناسوت بدون ان يحدث اى تغيير فى خواص او طبيعة كلا منهما *

*طريق الجاهل مستقيم في عينيه ، أما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم *( الأمثال 12 : 15 )



*تحياتى ....*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين;78924 قال:
			
		

> *وقد قدمت نصوص تنفى ما تعتقدونه :*
> 
> *(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").
> (2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).
> ...


 
*+*

*رداً على هذه الايات التى تعتقد انها تنفى ما نؤمن به بشأن الخلاص والفداء اقول لك بنعمة المسيح .. *

*(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").
*
*اولا يا صديقى حتى يكون نقدك كاملا وبناء يجب عليك ان تتناول الامر من بدايته ولا تأخذ ايه من المنتصف وتفسرها حسب هواك كى تخدم معتقدك وافكارك ... انظر الى بدايه الاصحاح الشريف .. تجده يقول : *

*1وكان إلي كلام الرب قائلا *
*2 ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل على أرض إسرائيل ، قائلين : الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست *
*3 حي أنا ، يقول السيد الرب ، لا يكون لكم من بعد أن تضربوا هذا المثل في إسرائيل *
*4 ها كل النفوس هي لي . نفس الأب كنفس الابن ، كلاهما لي . النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت *
*5 والإنسان الذي كان بارا وفعل حقا وعدلا *
*6 لم يأكل على الجبال ولم يرفع عينيه إلى أصنام بيت إسرائيل ، ولم ينجس امرأة قريبه ، ولم يقرب امرأة طامثا *
*7 ولم يظلم إنسانا ، بل رد للمديون رهنه ، ......... حتى العدد ( 19 ) الذى يقول : *

*19 وأنتم تقولون : لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا . حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا *
*20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت . الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب ، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن . بر البار عليه يكون ، وشر الشرير عليه يكون *
*21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت *

*وتفسير ذلك يا اخى الحبيب هو : *

*كان اليهود يزعمون ان الخراب الذى هم فيه بسبب خطايا ابائهم .. فما ذنبنا نحن .. اننا لم نخطىء مثلهم .. هكذا كانوا يقولوا ، وبالطبع هذا الكلام فيه اتهام مباشر لله بانه ظالم .. والله له كل المجد مُنزه عن كل ظلم .. فهنا يبين لهم الله له المجد على لسان نبيه حزقيال ان النفس التى تُخطىء هى التى تُحاسب ، لانها لا تستطيع ان تقدم حساب عن خطايا اشخاص اخرين لانها هى خاطئه وتحتاج الى غفران .. لذا يكفيها خطيتها .. فهى ستحاسب على خطيتها فقط اما المسيح يا صديقى فكان يستطيع ان يموت من اجل خطايا العالم كله ... وموت المسيح يا صديقى كان لابد منه .. ففى الايه الكريمه التى قالها الله له المجد على لسان نبيه كانه يقول لهم ... سأقدم الفداء عنكم جميعاً ... فلن يموت احد عوضاً عن الاخر او بسبب خطايا الاخر ... لانكم جميعاً تحتاجون الى الفداء .. وانا ساقدم الفداء فى ابنى الوحيد ولكن من يرتكب أثم يموت فقط عن خطيته *



*والايه الثانيه :*



*(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).*

*بالرجوع الى سفر الملوك الثانى اصحاح 14 من 1 - 6 سيتبين لنا ما المقصود بهذه الايه الكريمه :*

1 *في السنة الثانية ليوآش بن يوأحاز ملك إسرائيل ، ملك أمصيا بن يوآش ملك يهوذا *
2 *كان ابن خمس وعشرين سنة حين ملك ، وملك تسعا وعشرين سنة في أورشليم ، واسم أمه يهوعدان من أورشليم *
3 *وعمل ما هو مستقيم في عيني الرب ، ولكن ليس كداود أبيه ، عمل حسب كل ما عمل يوآش أبوه *
4 *إلا أن المرتفعات لم تنتزع ، بل كان الشعب لا يزالون يذبحون ويوقدون على المرتفعات *
5 *ولما تثبتت المملكة بيده ، قتل عبيده الذين قتلوا الملك أباه *
_6 *ولكنه لم يقتل أبناء القاتلين ، حسب ما هو مكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى ، حيث أمر الرب قائلا : لا يقتل الآباء من أجل البنين ، والبنون لا يقتلون من أجل الآباء . إنما كل إنسان يقتل بخطيته *_



*والمقصود هنا هو الملك أمصيا بن يواش الذى ملك بعد ابيه يواش بن يواحاز الذى قُتل بواسطة عبيده وقام ابنه بقتل هؤلاء العبيد ولكنه لم يقتل ابناءهم .. والقصد العام من الايه يا صديقى هو ما قولته لك فى البدايه .. فالمسيح يستطيع ان يقدم كفارة عن خطايا العالم كله ..لانه بلا خطيه ... ولانه كان هو الوحيد الذى يمكن ان يحمل خطايانا ويعطى الطبيعه الانسانيه التى فسدت بفعل الخطيه فرصه اخرى للفوز بالحياه الابديه *

*تحياتى ..*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*يدوم صليبك اخ طارق*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يدوم صليبك اخ طارق*


 


*+*


*اشكرك اخى الحبيب ماى روك ..*

*صلواتك عنى *


----------



## نور الدين (16 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *اخى الحبيب ...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *اخى الحبيب ...*
> 
> *من المؤسف حقاً ان تتحدث مع شخص لا يُعطى مساحه لعقله ان يعمل ويبحث ... فالامر واضح يا صديقى جدا فاذا كان الناسوت هو الذى مات فذلك لا يمنع اطلاقاً اتحاده باللاهوت حتى بعد الموت ...كيف يكون ذلك ؟ .. اوضح لك يا صديقى .. مما يتكون الناسوت ؟ .. الناسوت عباره عن روح ونفس وجسد ... فاتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت هو اتحاد بالروح والنفس والجسد ... بلا اختلاط او تغيير ... فعندما مات الجسد انفصلت الروح عنه ... والروح مازالت متحده باللاهوت وذهبت الى الجحيم لتخرج ابائنا الانبياء اللذين رقدوا فى الرب قبل اتمام الفداء ... واخرجتهم الى الفردوس لان الفردوس كان مغلق بعد سقوط ابينا ادم فى الخطيه .. وبموت المسيح له كل المجد فتح للجميع ابواب الفردوس ...*
> 
> ...


 

*!!!!!!!*


----------



## الباحث (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين محمد بن عبد الله*​ 
*تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين*


*لى سؤال بسيط بعد إذن الأخ نور الدين :*


ما هو بن الله المتجسد ؟؟    هل هو   { لاهوت + ناسوت (جسد و روح و نفس) }


أرجو التأكيد أو التصحيح إذا كان هناك خطأ  


*أشكركم *


----------



## الباحث (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الباحث قال:


> *بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين محمد بن عبد الله*​
> 
> 
> *تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين*
> ...


 

*أرجو إجابه مختصره بعيده عن الشرح المطول .*


*وما هو الفرق بين الله والله المتجسد ؟.*


*أتمنى أن تكون الإجابه فى حدو ثلاثه أسطر لا أكثر , فأنا لا أريد شرح ولكن إجابه فقط .*


*أكرر شكرر وإمتنانى لكم *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الباحث;79407 قال:
			
		

> *أرجو إجابه مختصره بعيده عن الشرح المطول .*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*+*

*لا يوجد فرق .. فقط الله المتجسد هو ظهور الله فى الجسد كما هو واضح من الكلمة .. واتحاده به ... بدون اى تغيير او اختلاط فى الذات الالهيه او تغيير فى الذات الانسانيه *

*عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تيمو3: 16).*


----------



## نور الدين (17 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *لا يوجد فرق .. فقط الله المتجسد هو ظهور الله فى الجسد كما هو واضح من الكلمة .. واتحاده به ... بدون اى تغيير او اختلاط فى الذات الالهيه او تغيير فى الذات الانسانيه *
> 
> *عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تيمو3: 16).*


 

أخى الباحث أشكرك على المرور , ودائما تضع يدك على النقاط الحساسه مباشره .

أستاذ طارق: لقد أغفلت السؤال الأول لأخى الباحث 

لذلك أطلب تكتب بنفس الإختصار : 

الإبن : كيف يكون ؟؟ هل هو  ( لاهوت وناسوت له روح أو نفس )

الله بدون تجسد  :هل هو  لاهوت فقط ؟؟؟ 


ننتظر الإجابه المختصره 


شكرااااااا


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> أخى الباحث أشكرك على المرور , ودائما تضع يدك على النقاط الحساسه مباشره .
> 
> أستاذ طارق: لقد أغفلت السؤال الأول لأخى الباحث
> 
> ...


 
*+*


*اخى الحبيب نور الدين ..*

*لم اغفل السؤال يا صديقى ولكنى لم انتبه اليه عند اجابتى فقط .....  تحياتى *

*اقنوم الابن موجود منذ الازل والى الابد لانه واحد مع الاب والروح القدس فى الجوهر .. ولكنه تجسده كان فى فتره زمنيه محدده اذ اتخذ جسد له من احشاء مريم العذراء وبهذا صار الابن المتجسد *


*طبيعى ان الله بلا تجسد يكون لاهوت فقط ... ولكن فكرة التجسد هذه كانت موجوده فى عقل الله قبل بدء الكون والعالم بل هى كانت موجوده منذ الازل اذ ان الله لا تستحدث عليه فكرة او عمل فهو العالم بالغيوب .. ومعرفته السابقه للاحداث تجعلها حتمية الوقوع ... *

*تحياتى ...*


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*اجوبة مباركة و في الصميم اخ طارق, ربنا يزيدك بركة و نعمة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *اجوبة مباركة و في الصميم اخ طارق, ربنا يزيدك بركة و نعمة*


 

*+*

*ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب ماى روك على محبتك الغنيه ..*

*صلواتك *


----------



## نور الدين (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*أستاذ طارق أشكرك على الرد ولى ملاحظتين بالتبعيه :*


*( 1 ) معنى كلامك أن الله المتجسد عباره عن : لاهوت + ناسوت (جسد + روح أو نفس) . **أليس كذلك يا أستاذ طارق ؟*

*( 2 ) وفى عقيدتكم أن الله ضحى بإبنه الوحيد ليكفر عن خطايا العالم ؟؟*
*        أليس كذلك يا أستاذ طارق ؟؟؟*




*أتمنى أن تجيب أيضا بإختصار بالنفى أو التأكيد .*



*شكرا *


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *أستاذ طارق أشكرك على الرد ولى ملاحظتين بالتبعيه :*
> 
> 
> *( 1 ) معنى كلامك أن الله المتجسد عباره عن : لاهوت + ناسوت (جسد + روح و نفس) . **أليس كذلك يا أستاذ طارق ؟*
> ...


 
*+*

*نعم يا صديقى كلامك مظبوط ..*


----------



## نور الدين (17 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *نعم يا صديقى كلامك مظبوط ..*


 

*وكما ذكرت أنت سابقا أن اللاهوت لم يمت ولا يموت , بل ولايزال متحدا مع الناسوت ولن يفارقه .*


*سؤال آخر :*

*هل اللاهوت كان يشعر بألم أثناء عمليه الصلب ؟؟؟*


*شكرا *


----------



## الباحث (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبين والمرسلين محمد بن عبدالله


تحيه طيبه مباركه لزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين


أشكرك أخ نور الدين على ذوقك . كما أشكر الأستاذ طارق على حواره وإجاباته .


أستاذ طارق 

 (( كل من علق على خشبة ملعون )) [ سفر التثنية ]  واللعنة نقص وطرد من رحمة الله .

ومن خلال ردودك الرائعه وهى أن اللاهوت إتحد بالناسوت دون إختلاط وكانت النتيجه هى *الله المتجسد {لاهوت+ناسوت(جسد +روح ونفس)}* أسألك سؤال بسيط جدااااا :


*هذا معناه أن الله المتجسد بلاهوته وناسوته ملعون !!!!!*

*من خلال إجاباتك السابقه على أسئلتى وأسئله أخى نور الدين فإن عقيده الفداء والصلب وفق مفهومك يا أستاذ طارق وشرحك السابق وتعريفك للإله المتجسد وتعريفك لله وبن الله تقضى بأن اللاهوت أى الله ملعون !!!!!!!*
 
*هل يمكن أن يكون الله ملعونا !!! حاشا لله !!!*
 
*أنتم توجهون أشد الإهانات لله من خلال هذه العقيده .*

*تحياتى *


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *وكما ذكرت أنت سابقا أن اللاهوت لم يمت ولا يموت , بل ولايزال متحدا مع الناسوت ولن يفارقه .*
> 
> 
> *سؤال آخر :*
> ...


 

*+*

*بالطبع لا* ..* وارجوا ان تدخل فى لُب الموضوع*


----------



## الباحث (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الباحث قال:


> بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبين والمرسلين محمد بن عبدالله
> 
> 
> تحيه طيبه مباركه لزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين
> ...


 
ي أستاذ طارق 

أنا إستدلالى من كلامك والنتيجه التى وصلت إليها أنا من خلال إجابات .

على حسب إجابات وكلامك فإن الله ملعون ( حاشا لله ).

أعتقد أن الأمر واضح .


أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الباحث;79810 قال:
			
		

> بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبين والمرسلين محمد بن عبدالله
> 
> 
> تحيه طيبه مباركه لزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين
> ...


 
*+*


*اخى الحبيب نور الدين ...*

*تحيه وسلام ..*


*نحن نؤمن ان فى الصليب يا اخى الحبيب حمل الله له كل المجد خطايا العالم كله ، وكل لعناته ، اذ كان الموت بالصليب يُعتبر عاراً ، فأختار الرب اشنع الميتات واكثرها عاراً فى ذلك الزمان ولذلك اخى الحبيب تجد فى رساله بولس الرسول الى عبرانين اصحاح 12 عدد 2 يقول الرسول بولس عن الرب انه " احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى " ولذلك يقول فى ( عب 13 : 13 ) ايضاً : " فلنخرج اليه اذاً خارج المحله حاملين عاره " .. لان الصليب كان مُعتبراً عاراً *

*وكما تفضلت حضرتك اخى الكريم وذكرت ان فى القديم كان يعتبر الصليب لعنه .. والسيد المسيح له كل المجد اراد بالصليب ان يحمل كل اللعنات التى وقعت على البشريه والتى اشار اليها الناموس .. لكى يمنحنا بركه ... ولا تكون هناك لعنة فيما بعد .*

*ولوجود هذه اللعنة فى فكر اليهود وفى الناموس كان يعتبر بمثابة عثره لليهود لذا قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى الى كورنثوس اصحاح 1 : 18 :: " فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله " فأختار المسيح هذا العار وحول الصليب الى قوة *

*وقد ياتى سؤال الى ذهننا هنا وهو .. لماذا الصليب بالذات ؟؟ الا توجد طريقه اخرى سوى الصليب ؟؟ *

*كان الصليب من اكثر انواع الموت ايلاماً اذ تتمزق فيه انسجة الجسد بطريقه مؤلمه جداً كما يجف الماء الموجود فى الجسد لكثرة النزيف والارهاق الجسدى .. والمسيح بهذا حمل الالام التى كانت تستحقها البشريه نتيجة خطيتها *

*كما ان هناك معانى روحيه وعميقه جداً للموت الصليب يا اخى الحبيب *

*اولها ان ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق الى اخمص القدمين من اسفل ومن اقصى طرف الزراع اليمنى الى اقصى اليسرى وهذا معناه صلب جسد الخطيه بكليته ليستوفى القصاص الكامل *

*وثانيا لان الذى يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه وعلى مراى من كل عين وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر *

*وثالثاً لاظهار لاهوته ويعلن لكل الناس وهذا ما حدث فعلا .. اذ عندما اظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الارض والصخور تشققت انفتحت بصيرة اللص الايمن على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً : " اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك " كذلك قائد المئه الوثنى قال " حقاً هذا كان ابن الله " *

*ورابعاً انه بالصليب أظهر كمال صفاته الالهيه اذ برهن به على محبته اللامتناهيه حيث قدم اقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبول موت الصليب الذى كان اشنع ميته وايضاً قداسته الكامله بصفحه ومسامحته اللذين جدفوا عليه *

*وفى الصليب يا صديقى اعلن مخلصنا انه الاله الحق بترجمة كل تعاليمه التى قالها للعالم اجمع من مسكنة الروح والوداعه والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الالام وقبول التعيير الى سلوك واقع حى وصار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم كله بأقواله واعماله معاً*

*المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس ، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا ، لأنه مكتوب : ملعون كل من علق على خشبة *( غلاطية 3 : 13 ).

*اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت جزءاً يسيراً من ما المقصود باللعنه ..*

*تحياتى ..*


----------



## ma7aba (18 سبتمبر 2006)

> (( كل من علق على خشبة ملعون)) [ سفر التثنية ] واللعنة نقص وطرد من رحمة الله


المسلمون يتشدفون بما يقراونه من مواقع إسلامية للاسف لم يفتحوا الكتاب المقدس بحياتهم 
تسمي نفسك باحث بما انك باحث اتحداك ايها الباحث بان تجرأ على ايراد الآية كاملة غير منقوصه 
وانا بالانتظار


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*هذه هى مشكلة اخوتنا المسلمون اخى الحبيب محبه .. فأنهم لا يكلفون انفسهم عناء البحث حتى يخرجوا بمعلومه او حتى نقد مفيد ... و الامر كله بدأ فى الغالب بشخص لا يفقه شيئاً فى المسيحيه و كتب عن التحريف بدون اى بحث او بينه ... وتناوله شخص اخر بعده .. وهكذا دواليك .. حتى ان الايه التى اراد ان يجادل بها ليست كذلك فى سفر التثنيه .. طبعاً المعنى واحد .. ولكنها ليست بالنص وهذا معناه انه يحاور باسلوب القص واللصق ..ولا توجد مشكلة بالنسبة لى فقط اتمنى انه بعد الحوار يقتنع ويحكم عقله ... على الاقل يبحث عن شىء اخر ويترك ما يقتنع به *

*صلواتكم ..*


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحقيقة, لا ارى فتاتات من الصغار (المسلمين) و ارى ردود قوية من الاخ طارق فمن عادتي ان اعلق على المواضيع لكن الاخ الحبيب لو يترك لي شيئا لارد عليه...*

*ربنا يباركك حبيبي*


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *اخى الحبيب نور الدين ...*
> ...


 
الزميل طارق

*يبدو أنك لم تفهم الهدف من الأسئله . ولم تدرك خطوره إجابتك !!*

*ويبدو أيضا أنك لم تدرك النتيجه التى وصلنا إليها من هذه الأسئله !*

*يا عزيزى النتيجه التى وصلنا إليها دون أن تشعر من خلال الأسئله الذكيه للأخ الباحث والتى إستكملتها أنا , خلاضتها أن اللاهوت نفسه ملعون , بمعنى آخر الله نفسه ملعون (حاشا لله) !!!!!!!!*

*الله المنزه عن كل نقص لايمكن أن تصيبه اللعنه أبدااا تحت أى مبرر سواء شئت أم أبيت يا أستاذ طارق !!!! الله منزه عن كل نقص وعيب !!!!*

*وأعتقد أننا كمسلمين بأسئلتنا الأخيره نجحنا فى إخراج الحوار من الإطار الفلسفى والكلام المطول المطاطى والإلتفاف حول الكلمات ...إلخ  إلى كلام نقول عنه 1+1=2 .*
*أى فى صوره سؤال وجواب له نتيجه حتميه والنتيجه الحتميه طبقا لكلامك أن الله ملعون ناقص ومطرود (حاشا لله ) .*

*أما تبريراتك الأخرى فلا معنى ولاقيمه لها فقد تهاوت أمام الإتهام الخطير ووصمه العار التى وضعتها فى جبين إلهك الذى تعبده !!!! وأنت لاذنب لك , لأن هذه العقيده تتهاوى ولاتصمد أمام تفكير طفل فى المرحله الإبيتدائيه !!!*

*وبالتالى أنت بنفسك ودون أن تدرى قد نسف أساس عقيده الفداء والصلب ومن جذورها, بل وأخطأت فى حق الذات الإلهيه المنزهه عن كل عيب أو نقص .*


*وأقول لك يا أستاذ طارق أنا لايشرفنى عباده إله ملعون مطرود من رحمه من ......*

*عندما يكون إنسان مطرود من رحمه الله فهذا أمر عادى .... لكن الله نفسه مطرود من رحمه من!!!!!  .................. !!! الله أعلم !!!*



*أنت حاولت ولكنك لم تفلح ........ لضعف المنهج الذى تدافع عنه *


*هل فهمت يا أستاذ طارق *


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> المسلمون يتشدفون بما يقراونه من مواقع إسلامية للاسف لم يفتحوا الكتاب المقدس بحياتهم
> تسمي نفسك باحث بما انك باحث اتحداك ايها الباحث بان تجرأ على ايراد الآية كاملة غير منقوصه
> وانا بالانتظار


 

كلام ..........بدون معنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *الحقيقة, لا ارى فتاتات من الصغار (المسلمين) و ارى ردود قوية من الاخ طارق فمن عادتي ان اعلق على المواضيع لكن الاخ الحبيب لو يترك لي شيئا لارد عليه...*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبي*


 

*صدقنى وأقولها بدون تعصب *

*جميع مداخلاتك من النوع الذى نقول عنه خدوهم بالصوت !!!! ليس فيها عقل بقدر ما فيها من نقل !!*

*أما وجهه نظرك ورأيك فلم نطلبه ولم نعتد به ولن نعتد به ..... فلا تعطى نفسك أكثر مما تستحق !*

*معذره أنت لاتستطيع الحوار الهادىء المبنى على العقل وليس النقل !!!!!!*

*الصراخ على قدر الألم*


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> الزميل طارق
> 
> *يبدو أنك لم تفهم الهدف من الأسئله . ولم تدرك خطوره إجابتك !!*
> 
> ...


 
تحياتى الحاره


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *صدقنى وأقولها بدون تعصب *
> 
> *جميع مداخلاتك من النوع الذى نقول عنه خدوهم بالصوت !!!! ليس فيها عقل بقدر ما فيها من نقل !!*




:t11: 

يا عم صوت ايه و هباب ايه
دا حوار كتابي, اخذتك بالصوت ازاي يا شاطر؟




*



أما وجهه نظرك ورأيك فلم نطلبه ولم نعتد به ولن نعتد به ..... فلا تعطى نفسك أكثر مما تستحق !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
انا لم انقل وجهة نظري عن الموضوع و محتواه, انا نقلت الي بشوفه عن اسلوب الاسئلة المطروحة يعني زيك يا شاطر بتسأل هل تألم اللاهوت في الصلب؟

يا شطور يا صعنن, كيف يتألم الله؟ الم نقل لك الجسد هو الذي صلب, فما هذا السؤال المصحك, هل تألك لاللاهوت؟

ما تجمع يا اخي 

بعدين اعتقد انك نسيت اني ضلع في هذا الحوار :yahoo: 



*



معذره أنت لاتستطيع الحوار الهادىء المبنى على العقل وليس النقل !!!!!!

الصراخ على قدر الألم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جتك نيلة مضحك بشكل... 

قال بصرخ قال ههههه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> الزميل طارق
> 
> *يبدو أنك لم تفهم الهدف من الأسئله . ولم تدرك خطوره إجابتك !!*
> 
> ...


 

*+*

*اخى الحبيب الغالى نور الدين ..*

*لولا ثقتى فى ان هذا قد يضايقك لكنت ارسلت لك رد فعلى فور قرأتى لمشاركتك هذه وهى شخص يكاد يموت من الضحك *

*اسمع يا صديقى هذا الكلام جيداً ... وتأمل فيه *

*فى البدايه صدقنى اقول لك اننى كنت على يقين من هدف اسئلتكم ... صدقنى .. وليس هذا لذكاء منى ولكن لانها واضحه وضوح الشمس .. فانتم دائماً تنسبون الامور الخاصه بالاهوت الى الناسوت ، والعكس كل ما يتعلق بالناسوت تنسبونه الى اللاهوت وهكذا فى كل بحثكم ... وكان من البديهى جداً استنتاج مغزى وهدف تلك الاسئله البسيطه فانت تريد ان تجد ثغرة فى كلامى يصيب اللاهوت او الذات الالهيه بصفه سيئه او يقلل من كماله المطلق ... وهذا فى حد ذاته نقطة تُحسب عليك وليس لك ...*

*اخى الحبيب ... الكلام واضح جداً جداً .. فاللعنه حملها المسيح له كل المجد فى جسده الذى مات على عود الصليب فاللاهوت مُنزه عن اى لعنات يا صديقى او اى أمر بشرى ... فهو كامل كمال مُطلق .. وكيف يلعن الله ذاته ؟؟!!! اليس من لعن كل من هو معلق على خشبه هو الله ؟ ... وانت هنا تقول ان اللاهوت هو الملعون ؟؟ .. اخى الحبيب .. كيف فسرت ان اللاهوت هو الذى لُعن ؟ هل لاننا نؤمن بأن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين ؟؟ ... وهل انت تعلم انه لم يفارقه بالفعل ولكن لم يتدخل فى عمله اطلاقاً ؟ فاللاهوت يا صديقى متحد بالناسوت اتحاد كلى بدون اختلاط او تغيير وبدون ايضاً اى تدخل منه فيما يخصه وان كان الخلاص يتم فى اللاهوت فقط اذا ما فائدة التجسد  ؟؟! ...*

*كانت عملية الفداء تقتضى بموت جسد بشرى ويكون هذا الجسد بلا خطيه ويكون كامل فى كل شىء ولا يوجد ولن يوجد انسان كامل وبلا خطيه سوى المسيح له كل المجد الذى ولد من مريم العذراء بلا خطيه وكان كاملا فى كل شىء .. انسان كامل بناسوته .... صفاته وفضائله كامله ... بلا عيب ... هذا هو الجسد الذى اتخذه المسيح اقنوم الابن فى تجسده يا صديقى .. وهذا الجسد بكل طهارته ونقاوته حمل خطايا العالم كله وحمل لعناته ... فى جسده ... لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل : هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا ( متّى 8 : 17 )*

*وكما يقول بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى اصحاح 2 عدد 24 "**الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر . الذي بجلدته شفيتم ( رسالة بطرس الأولى 2 :* 24 ) "


*تحياتى .. وانتظر سؤالك الثانى *


----------



## نور الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*



اخى الحبيب الغالى نور الدين ..

لولا ثقتى فى ان هذا قد يضايقك لكنت ارسلت لك رد فعلى فور قرأتى لمشاركتك هذه وهى شخص يكاد يموت من الضحك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صدقنى يا استاذ طارق , أنا أكتب وأنا حزين فعلا واشعر بالشفقه , فلم أكن أتخيل أن الأمر صعب عليكم فهمه بهذه الصوره , رغم وضوحه وضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء .


الأن لم أعد أستغرب طريقه تناولكم وفهمكم للأمور , فأنت أكثر من مره كنت تقول بالنيابه عنى كلاما أنا لم أنطق به بمعنى لم تفهم المعنى المراد رغم وضوحه .. ثم تفترض أننى قلت أشياء لم أقلها ..... ثم ترد على نفسك .... ثم تقنع نفسك بأن ردودك مفحمه !!!

فهذه مشكله تدعوا للأسى وليس للضحك !!!!
* 
*إسمع أنت يا صديقى هذا الكلام جيداً ... وتأمل فيه *

*



فى البدايه صدقنى اقول لك اننى كنت على يقين من هدف اسئلتكم ... صدقنى .. وليس هذا لذكاء منى ولكن لانها واضحه وضوح الشمس .. فانتم دائماً تنسبون الامور الخاصه بالاهوت الى الناسوت ، والعكس كل ما يتعلق بالناسوت تنسبونه الى اللاهوت وهكذا فى كل بحثكم ... وكان من البديهى جداً استنتاج مغزى وهدف تلك الاسئله البسيطه فانت تريد ان تجد ثغرة فى كلامى يصيب اللاهوت او الذات الالهيه بصفه سيئه او يقلل من كماله المطلق ... وهذا فى حد ذاته نقطة تُحسب عليك وليس لك ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


يا أستاذ طارق ليس الهدف من الأسئله أن نخفى عنك الهدف !!!؟؟؟؟
فهدفنا قبل أن نبدا النقاش واضح , وهو إبطال هذه العقيده وكل مداخلاتنا تدور حول ذلك .
فالأمر لا يحتاج لذكاء أو حتى غباء !!!!!!!!! حتى فى مداخلتى السابقه أن قلت بالحرف الواحد

"يبدو أنك لم تفهم الهدف من الأسئله . ولم تدرك خطوره إجابتك !!"

"ويبدو أيضا أنك لم تدرك النتيجه التى وصلنا إليها من هذه الأسئله !"

أى أننى كنت مندهش أنك لم تعلم الهدف أو لم تفهمه لذلك وضعت علامه تعجب فى نهايه الجملتين .



أرجو أن تسمع أنت هذا الكلام لتفهم ما لم تفهمه من كلامى الواضح جداا:

يا عزيزى كان الهدف من الأسئله المطروحه أن تكون بسيطه جداااااااا محدده جداااااا  لتوحيد التعريفات والمفاهيم والحصول منك على كلام محدد بصوره لايمكنك التراجع أو تقول كان قصدى كذا وأنت فهمته كذاا ...............إلخ أى هدفنا كان نقل الكلام من الفلسفه إلى كلام محدد واضح لايحتمل التأويل !!!


واسمح لى ....أنا مندهش جداا يا أستاذ طارق من طريقه تناولك وفهمك للأمور بل أبسط الأمور!!


**



اخى الحبيب ... الكلام واضح جداً جداً .. فاللعنه حملها المسيح له كل المجد فى جسده الذى مات على عود الصليب فاللاهوت مُنزه عن اى لعنات يا صديقى او اى أمر بشرى ... فهو كامل كمال مُطلق .. وكيف يلعن الله ذاته ؟؟!!! اليس من لعن كل من هو معلق على خشبه هو الله ؟ ... وانت هنا تقول ان اللاهوت هو الملعون ؟؟ .. اخى الحبيب .. كيف فسرت ان اللاهوت هو الذى لُعن ؟ هل لاننا نؤمن بأن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين ؟؟ ... وهل انت تعلم انه لم يفارقه بالفعل ولكن لم يتدخل فى عمله اطلاقاً ؟ فاللاهوت يا صديقى متحد بالناسوت اتحاد كلى بدون اختلاط او تغيير وبدون ايضاً اى تدخل منه فيما يخصه وان كان الخلاص يتم فى اللاهوت فقط اذا ما فائدة التجسد ؟؟! ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا أستاذ الكمال المطلق الذى تتحدث عنه أنت قد نسفته تماما . يعنى كلامك مجرد كلام .
فليس ذنبى أن عقيدتك ليس لها أساس عقلى , وليس ذنبى أنها تتهاوى أمام أى تفكير .
أما كيف يلعن الله ذاته ؟؟؟؟ فأنت المطالب بالرد يا عزيزى وليس أنا !!!! فأنا لم أضع عقيدتك ولم أضع ما بها من تناقضات !!!!!!

كلامك لا دليل عليه : أعطنى دليل على أن الله المتجسد عباره عن لاهوت وناسوت وانهم إتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج !!!!!!!!


ورغم كلامك الذى ليس عليه أى دليل سأشرح لك من خلال فهمك أنت :

- يا عزيزى محور الكلام عن أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت طرفه عين 

- بعد الإنفصال اللاهوت ظل متحدااا بالناسوت والروح والنفس كل على حده ولم يفارق أيا منهما طرفه .

معنى هذا الكلام أن اللاهوت لم يفارق هذا الجسد وهو معلق على الخشبه أو الصليب طرفه عين  كما تدعون !!!!!!!! وبالتالى ا فإنه ملعون  !!!!! شئت أم ابيت !!! لك أن ترفض وهذا شأنك !!!

حتى الروح كانت ملازمه للجسد وهو معلق إلى أن فارقته وبالتالى أصابتها اللعنه , وبما أن اللاهوت أيضا ظل ملازما للروح ولم يفارقها طرفه عين فهو أيضا ملعون !!شئت أم أبيت وهذا شأنك !!


لأشرح لك أكثر حتى ينجلى الأمر تماما 


أليس هذا مثالكم الذى تستشهدون به ليس هنا بل على جميع المنتديات .

إذا كان هناك شخص إسمه (ص) .... عباره عن روح + جسد 

هذا الشخص إنفصلت روحه عن جسده ..... نقول أن (ص) قد مات رغم أن الروح لم تمت !!!

لكن فى النهايه الشخص (ص) قد مات .


لو قنا أن الشخص ( ص ) ملعون هل اللعنه تخص الجسد فقط دون الروح !!!! الإجابه بالنفى يا عزيزى !!!!!!! فهو ملعون روحا وجسدا !!!!


وبالتطبيق على إلهك المتجسد 

إلهك المتجسد الذى هو عباره عن لاهوت وجسد به روح ونفس نقول أنه مات بخروج الروح من الجسد رغم أن لاهوته لم يموت ولم يفارق هذا الجسد  !!!!! وهذا جميل جدااااا !!!

وهذا الجسد تم تعليقه وهذه الروح علقت مع الجسد واللاهوت علق معهم أيضا لأنه لم يفارقهم طرفه عين .

إذن بنفس منطقك أيضا وكما هو واضح من المثال السابق !!!!! الإله المتجسد أيضا ملعون !!!!! 
واللعنه هنا يا صديقى العزيز لا تشمل الجسد فقط بل تشمل إلهك المتجسد بكل مكوناته بلاهوته وناسوته وروحه !!!!! وذلك مثل مثالنا السابق من أن الشخص ملعون روحا وجسداا بكل مكوناته !!!


إذا أردت التفريق بينهم فى اللعنه فيجب أن تفرق بينهم أيضا فيكونوا طبيعتين وليست طبيعه واحده كما تدعى  , وهنا سندخل فى دائره أخرى أنت تعلمها جيداااااا تنسف عقيدتك كلها وليس عقيده الفداء والصلب فقط .


**



كانت عملية الفداء تقتضى بموت جسد بشرى ويكون هذا الجسد بلا خطيه ويكون كامل فى كل شىء ولا يوجد ولن يوجد انسان كامل وبلا خطيه سوى المسيح له كل المجد الذى ولد من مريم العذراء بلا خطيه وكان كاملا فى كل شىء .. انسان كامل بناسوته .... صفاته وفضائله كامله ... بلا عيب ... هذا هو الجسد الذى اتخذه المسيح اقنوم الابن فى تجسده يا صديقى .. وهذا الجسد بكل طهارته ونقاوته حمل خطايا العالم كله وحمل لعناته ... فى جسده ... لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل : هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا ( متّى 8 : 17 )

وكما يقول بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى اصحاح 2 عدد 24 "الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة ، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر . الذي بجلدته شفيتم ( رسالة بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 ) "


تحياتى .. وانتظر سؤالك الثانى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أن تتحدث فى إتجاه آخر تماما . حتى الكلام دون دليل !!!!!

وأعطنى نص من كتابك على الله المتجسد الذى يتكون من :

لاهوت + ناسوت (جسد وروح ونفس) 

واعطنى نصوص أنهم متحدين إتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج ....إلخ 

أعطنى وصايا المسيح أو كلامه لتلاميذه بأنه لاهوت وناسوت وأنه جاء ليفدى خطايا البشر !!!!


يا عزيزى الأمر لايحتاج لتعليق : هذه عقيده مفبركه من صنع بشر !!!!

الأمر مآساه فعلا !!


شكرا 







*


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

> كلام ..........بدون معنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


شو رأيك تجيب الآية كاملة وبعدين تقول بلا معنى 
تهرب واضح
الأخ طارق لو جلب نور الدين او الباحث او اي مسلم الىية كاملة سيخجل من نفسه ولا يضعها لأن الىية واضحة المعنى لو اتت كاملة ولكنهم يتهربون ويلفون ويدورون فأرجو ان تطلب منه ايراد الآية كاملة


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*صدقنى اخى الحبيب محبه انا قريت مشاركته دى وكتبت تعليق عليها مرتين بس حسيت انه ممكن يزعل او يتضايق ويحس انى بتريق او حاجه فمسحتها ...*

*الاخ نور الدين ..*

*رجــــــــــاء عدم التصريح بأى شىء بدون دليل ...*

*ورجاء ايضاً ان تقرأ ردود الاعضاء جيداً حتى توفر على نفسك اسئله تم الاجابه عليها *

*شكراً *


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بما أن الأخ نور الدين والباحث لا يجرأون على ايراد الىية كاملة فانا ساوردها لهم
Dt:21:22:
 22  واذا كان على انسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة (SVD)
Dt:21:23:
 23  فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم.لان المعلّق ملعون من الله.فلا تنجس ارضك التي يعطيك الرب الهك نصيبا (SVD)
هذه الآية هي من يتشدق المسلمون بشكل أعمى فيها 
الىية تلعن وبشكل واضح من قتل ثم علق على خشبة اما من يموت على الصليب فهو غير ملعون بل يصبح لعنة من اجلنا اي يحمل كل خطايانا 
اظن شبهة اللعنة انتهت ببساطة


----------



## الباحث (20 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *صدقنى اخى الحبيب محبه انا قريت مشاركته دى وكتبت تعليق عليها مرتين بس حسيت انه ممكن يزعل او يتضايق ويحس انى بتريق او حاجه فمسحتها ...*
> 
> ...


 
*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين محمد بن عبدا الله *

*تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين *​ 
*الزميل الفاضل طارق :*

*أولا : أسجل إعجابى بإسلوبك الهادىء والمحترم فى النقاش .*

*ثانيا : تم فتح الموضوع ليس للسخريه أو التريقه ولكن للمناقشه. والسخريه أو التريق لسيت صعبه , فالأنبياء والرسل قد تم تكذيبهم والسخريه منهم وإلقائهم بالحجاره ووصفهم بأبشع الأوصاف , وكما تؤمن أنت تم صلب إلهك وضربه والبصق علي وجهه .*

*ثالثا : إن لديك رد فلتتفضل وتلقيه علينا .*


*المشكله يا أستاذ طارق وهذا ما لاحظته جيدا : أنكم هنا مبرمجين على أسئله معتاده وإستنتاجات معتاده مكرره دون تغيير . فعندما يتم فتح موضوع معين تجهزون ردودكم المعتاده المكرره بنظام كوبى بست . بمعنى آخر تكون ردودكم تقليديه مكرره دون مراعاه لظروف الحوار التى قد تختلف عن ظروف أى حوار سابق وبالتالى فالأمر يستدعى التوليف والقراءه والفهم الكامل لطرح الطرف الآخر والرد بما يوافق ظروف النقاش . *

*لذلك عندما تصطدمون بمن يفكر بعقله وكلامه من داخل عقله ووفقا لظروف الحوار , للأسف تكون ردودكم تقليديه بمعنى آخر بنظام كوبى بست لأجابات عن أسئله سابقه فى حوارات سابقه, وبالتالى تكون الردود غير ملائمه ويشوبها الشوائب برغم أنها تتعلق بالموضوع ولكن لا تتناسب مع طرح الطرف الأخر وظروف المناقشه .*


*أنا شخصيا أصل إلى نتائج من داخل عقلى وإقتناعى أنا الشخصى كإنسان يريد فهم الأخر من خلال مناقشه حره دون قيود على التفكير , ودون الإلتزام المسبق بمحاذير , أو الإلتزام بأسئله معينه أو إجابات معينه . هذا هو الذى يخلق الجديد يا أستاذ طارق ..... وهذا هو أقصر طريق للفهم . لذلك الطرف الأخر لابد أن يفكر بنفس الطريقه وأن تكون ردوده ليست كوبى بست وأن تكون ملائمه لطرحنا وإلا سينكشف سريعا ويتهاوى سريعا .*

*لا أخفى عليك سرا أنا لدى أسئله كثيره جداااااا عن هذا الموضوع , ويمكن نقضه بأكثر من طريقه ولكن لم أطرحها لأن سير الموضوع دخل إطارا معينا ومرحله معينه تستدعى تأجيل باقى الأسئله والشبهات .*

*أرجو أن تكون الأمور واضحه *

*وأسجل إعجابى للمره الثانيه بإسلوبك الهادىء والمحترم *



*تحياتى *


----------



## الباحث (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> بما أن الأخ نور الدين والباحث لا يجرأون على ايراد الىية كاملة فانا ساوردها لهم
> Dt:21:22:
> 22 واذا كان على انسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة (SVD)
> Dt:21:23:
> ...


 
*لم تنتهى بل أكدتها يا أستاذ محبه .... ونشكرك.*

*فأنت والله لم تفهم النقطه التى نتحدث عنها أنا وأخى نور الدين .... والله أنت لم تفهم .... والله أنت لم تفهم . أسوأ شىء أن تدعى الذكاء والفهم وأنت تجهل الكثير .......!!!!*



*أصبح لعنه من أجلكم ...... وأصبح الله أيضا لعنه من أجلكم..*



*هل هذا ما كنت تخفيه يا أستاذنا العزيز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*لاتعليق*

*صدق القائل : "من تواضع لله رفعه" .*

*تحياتى *


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> لم تنتهى بل أكدتها يا أستاذ محبه .... ونشكرك.
> 
> فأنت والله لم تفهم النقطه التى نتحدث عنها أنا وأخى نور الدين .... والله أنت لم تفهم .... والله أنت لم تفهم . أسوأ شىء أن تدعى الذكاء والفهم وأنت تجهل الكثير .......!!!!


أضحكتني اخي الباحث بس ياريت تأخذ طريقفة علمية مقارنة بالبحث مو طريقة إسلامية تشويهية
أولا انا نفيتها لأن المعلق هو الملعون أي من يقتل ثم يعلق وليس من يموت على الصليب هذا فكر يهودي مسيحي ياريت تفهموا منيح
ثانياً الذي اصبح لعنة عنا وحمل خطايانا هو جسد المسيح اي الناسوت وليس الآهوت  وبالتالي من حمل خطايا البشر هو الذبيحة الجسد الذي طهر بواسطة الآهوت وقام باليوم الثالث قاهراً الموت والخطيئة 
فقط ياسيد باحث اقرا معاني الكلمات ببساطتها هو قال من يقتل ويعلق ولم يقل من يموت على الصليب 
لأن من يقتل ويعلق يعلق لكي يشهر به بعد موته وليس كمن يموت على الصليب


> صدق القائل : "من تواضع لله رفعه"


فعلا ولكن التواضع ابسط نقطة فيه ان افهم مايقال لي وليس أن اتعنت 
وفهمك يجب أن يكون كفاية لأنك باحث


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

عند سماعنا "المسيح *قد صار لعنة لأجلنا*" [13]، و"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا" (2 كو 5: 21)، لا نفهم من هذا ببساطة أن المسيح بكُليته صار خطية أو لعنة، إنما حَمل اللعنة التي علينا (إش 53: 4؛1 بط 2: 24).
v كما أن المسيح بذاته لم يصر لعنة، إنما قيل هذا لأنه أخذ على عاتقه اللعنة لحسابنا، هكذا صار جسدًا لا بتحوله إلى جسد، إنما اتخذ جسدًا من أجلنا وصار إنسانًا.
v إنه يُرشد اليهود وأهل غلاطية أن يضعوا رجاءهم لا في الناموس بل في الرب مُعطى الناموس.​*البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي​*v صار خطية ولعنة لا لحسابه بل لحسابنا... صار لعنة لأنه حمل لعناتنا.​*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*v كيف يمكن أن يكون خطية ذاك الذي يحررنا من الخطية؟ وكيف يمكنه أن يكون لعنة ذاك الذي يفدينا من لعنة الناموس؟ حدث هذا ليمارس تواضعه إلى هذه الدرجة، ولكي يُشكِلنا نحن بالتواضع الذي يجلب مجدًا.
v دُعي لعنة من أجلي، هذا الذي حطم لعنتي... صار آدم الجديد ليحتل مكان آدم الأول، وبهذا فقط يجعل عصياني عصيانه هو بكونه رأس الجسد كله.​*القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​*v صار مطيعًا ذاك الذي "أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا" (راجع مت 8: 17)، فشفي عصياننا؛ إذ بجلداته شَفي جراحاتنا وبموته طرد الموت العام الذي سيطر على كل البشرية. من أجلنا أطاع حتى صار "خطية" و"لعنة" بتدبيره لحسابنا؛ لم يكن هكذا بالطبيعة، إنما صار كذلك من أجل حبه للإنسان.​*القديس غريغوريوس النيسي​*v بالناموس صرنا تحت اللعنة، بينما بنعمة المسيح خلصنا منها.
v النعمة عادةً تُعلِن عما يفعله الله لأجلنا (1 كو 15: 3- 4)؛ أما الناموس فيُعلن عما يطلبه الله منا (خر 20: 1- 7).
v النعمة تهبنا حياة وقوة لكي نطيع الوصية ( يو 14: 23 ) ونتقدس ( رو 6: 14-22 )، أما الناموس فيأمر بالطاعة والقداسة الكاملة (تث 6: 24- 25) وإلا سقطنا تحت الموت (يع 2: 10).
v النعمة غالبًا ما تكشف عن حب الله لنا ( يو 3: 16)، أما الناموس فغالبًا ما يأمرنا بحب الله (مت22 : 37).
v بالنعمة أُعلِن لنا عن البركات الإلهية (غل 4:3)، بينما أُعلِنت اللعنة ونحن تحت الناموس (غل 3: 10).
v النعمة تهبنا الحرية في المسيح (غل 5: 1)، أما تحت الناموس فكنا عبيدً للخطية (غل 4: 1-3).
v النعمة هي قوة الله (رو 1: 16)، أما الناموس فقوة الخطية (1 كو 15: 56). 
v بالنعمة نلنا البنوة للآب (غل 4)، أما الناموس فيحرم الإنسان من الحضرة الإلهية (خر 18: 12-24).
v تُعِلن النعمة عن صورة الصالحات عينه، أما الناموس فله ظل الخيرات العتيدة (عب 10: 1).
v بنسل إبراهيم (يسوع المسيح) تصير البركة للأمم (14) (تك22: 18؛ 26: 4).​


----------



## نور الدين (21 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> عند سماعنا "المسيح *قد صار لعنة لأجلنا*" [13]، و"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا" (2 كو 5: 21)، لا نفهم من هذا ببساطة أن المسيح بكُليته صار خطية أو لعنة، إنما حَمل اللعنة التي علينا (إش 53: 4؛1 بط 2: 24).
> v كما أن المسيح بذاته لم يصر لعنة، إنما قيل هذا لأنه أخذ على عاتقه اللعنة لحسابنا، هكذا صار جسدًا لا بتحوله إلى جسد، إنما اتخذ جسدًا من أجلنا وصار إنسانًا.
> v إنه يُرشد اليهود وأهل غلاطية أن يضعوا رجاءهم لا في الناموس بل في الرب مُعطى الناموس.
> *البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي*
> ...


 

لو إنتقلنا للنصوص سأفند كل كلامك السابق بمداخله واحده !!!! فلا تتعجل وإصبر !!!!

لقد تعرضت لنقطه بسيطه وتافهه مبنيه على إستنتاجات من تعريفاتكم ومداخلاتكم السابقه  وتعجزون عن الرد عليها !!!!!!


ماذا ستفعلون فيما هو آت ؟؟!!!


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> لو إنتقلنا للنصوص سأفند كل كلامك السابق بمداخله واحده !!!! فلا تتعجل وإصبر !!!!
> 
> لقد تعرضت لنقطه بسيطه وتافهه مبنيه على إستنتاجات من تعريفاتكم ومداخلاتكم السابقه وتعجزون عن الرد عليها !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
اسمع يا محمدي, تقل ادبك امسح بمحمدك الارض

مافي تافه غير محمدك و غير قرأنك المؤلف

لنرى ماذا ستقدمه من خرافات في الرد قادم :t11:


----------



## نور الدين (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أستاذ طارق ....... أستاذ  محبه 

أعتذر لأننى من الأن لن أتمكن من متابعه الحوار بسبب شهر رمضان الذى اتفرغ فيه بصوره كامله ليقتصر على العمل + العباده وصلاه التراويح وقراءه القرآن والأحاديث وتفسيرها  , 

ويمكن إستكمال الحوار بعد شهر رمضان أو فتح موضوع جديد .

هدانا الله وإياكم إلى ما فيه الخير 


تحياتى


----------



## نور الدين (22 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> :t11:


 

الجاهل My Rock


أنا لايشرفنى الحديث أو الرد على مداخلاتك لأنك قليل الأدب.



أنا لا أخاطب جاهلا ...... مغرورا ...... عديم الخلق


مبروك عليك الثلاثيه ( الجهل+الغرور+ سوء الخلق) .


إستمر فى إنتصاراتك بحذف مداخلات من لاتستطيع الحوار معهم والرد على أسئلتهم .


لا أدرى كيف يكون أمثالك مشرفين على منتدى !!!!


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*المحمدي نور الزفت*

*روح يا عم اقرالك كم موقع و انسخلك كم نسخ في رمضان حتى ترجعلنا بشئ جديد هههه*

*وبهذه المناسبة اهديلك اغنية حب الرسول يا يابا, ذوبني ذوب هههههه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الباحث;80932 قال:
			
		

> *بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين محمد بن عبدا الله *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*+*

*اخى الحبيب الباحث ...*

*تحية وسلام *

*اشكرك من اعماق قلبى على محبتك ... وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة صوم رمضان ..*

*اولا اعتذر اخى الحبيب عن تأخرى الفتره الماضيه لظروف خاصه ..*

*اخى الحبيب .. لا يمكن ابدا ابدا ان تقول ان المسيحيه لا تقبل المنطق والعقل .. فليس معنى انها تهتم بالروحيات ان ذلك لا يتوافق مع العقل .. او ليست الروحيات هى نتاج ارتياح وقبول من العقل والمنطق ؟!  هذا من ناحية ..*

*ومن ناحية اخرى الامر ابسط مما تتصور .. فكما قولنا سابقاً ان المسيح حمل عنا خطايانا وكل لعنات الناموس فى جسده .. واوردت لك الكثير من الايات انا والاخوه الافاضل الاستاذ الحبيب ماى روك والاستاذ الحبيب محبه تؤكد ايماننا هذا ... حتى لا يظهر لك انها مجرد دفاعات او احاديث بلا سند او ادله .... ولكن يا صديقى ها انت تقول عكس ذلك بدون ان تورد دليل واحد على ان اللعنه التى تتحدث عنها قد انصبت على اللاهوت او الذات الالهيه .. او الله !!!! والحقيقه اننى فى غاية التعجب فهل يلعن الله ذاته ؟!!! اليس هذا يتعارض مع كون الله كامل و بلا عيب اطلاقاً ؟!!! ..*

*اسمع يا صديقى ..*

*المسيح صلب جسد الخطيه .. فى جسده هو الخالى من اى خطية ... وتحمل القصاص العادل فى مخالفة ابينا الاول ادم لوصية الله له المجد .. كل هذا من اجلنا كلنا بلا استثناء ... وانت تعلم مخالفة ابينا ادم للوصية ... كما تعلم ايضاً ان الله عادل .. ورحوم ايضاً .. فكان لابد اخى الحبيب الباحث ان يموت الانسان ... وان يكون بلا خطيه (( الحقيقه اننى اجد نفسى اكرر كلامى السابق فبرجاء العوده مره اخرى لما سبق وقولته )) *

*اضافة اخرى يا صديقى احب ان اوضحها اننى وبنعمة المسيح لا افاجىء بأى سؤال مهما كان حتى لو لم يكن قد طُرح علىّ من قبل .. وهذا لسبب بسيط .. اننى والحمد لله له كل المجد على يقين من ايمانى جيداً .. وايضاً يا صديقى انا لا ارحب بأسلوب الكوبى والباست .. ولكن هذا لا يمنع ايضاً اننى قد اجد رد يوافق ايمانى تماماً فليس هناك ادنى حرج من ان انقله كما هو طالما يوضح المعنى ويبين المعتقد الصحيح .. فكلنا نفعل ذلك يا اخى الحبيب ... ولكن بشكل عام نادراً ما الجىء لذلك  *

*وفى النهاية اخى الحبيب اود فقط ان تخبرنى بأمر واحد ... ما هو دليلك على ان اللعنة تخص لاهوت المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟*

*اشكرك .... تحياتى *


----------



## انور2000 (17 مارس 2007)

لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان المسيح رب الا بالروح القدس وانتم لاتعرفون الروح القدس فكيف ستفهم الرد


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

انور2000;238548 قال:
			
		

> لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان المسيح رب الا بالروح القدس وانتم لاتعرفون الروح القدس فكيف ستفهم الرد


 
النص يقول اننا نستطيع ان نقول ان المسيح رب بالروح القدس, و الروح القدس موجود فينا و هذه حقيقة كتابية
بعدين الموضوع مين الي مات على الصلب
ياريت نبقى بصدد الموضوع
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

لو ان المسيح صلب لكان الاولى ان يصلب على يد النصارى لا على يد قتلت الانبياء وساضرب مثال للمره الثالثه لو ان اب يريد ان يتبرع لابنه باحد اعضاءه فهل ينتظر حتى ياتى اناسا لياخذوه بالقوه ام يذهب من نفسه اذا كان الفداء صحيحا لذهب الى الصليب بمفرده لا ان يؤخذ بحراسه واذا قلت لى انه اذا اراد ان يقتلهم لقتلهم لفعل ذللك وذهب الى الصليب بنفسه دون حراسه حتى يثبت للبشريه انه فعل ذلك فداءا لهم


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

اشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله وان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله من قالها ايمانا دخل الجنه باب التوبه مفتوح


----------



## استفانوس (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*



ahmedsaber قال:


> لو ان المسيح صلب لكان الاولى ان يصلب على يد النصارى لا على يد قتلت الانبياء وساضرب مثال للمره الثالثه لو ان اب يريد ان يتبرع لابنه باحد اعضاءه فهل ينتظر حتى ياتى اناسا لياخذوه بالقوه ام يذهب من نفسه اذا كان الفداء صحيحا لذهب الى الصليب بمفرده لا ان يؤخذ بحراسه واذا قلت لى انه اذا اراد ان يقتلهم لقتلهم لفعل ذللك وذهب الى الصليب بنفسه دون حراسه حتى يثبت للبشريه انه فعل ذلك فداءا لهم


عزيزي الفاضل
سلام ونعمة
تفتح بصيرتك وترشدك الى الحق الهي 
المعلن في كلمته المقدسة
اولا :
انت قلت
لو ان المسيح صلب لكان الاولى ان يصلب على يد النصارى
ممكن تذكر لنا بعض النصارى في زمن المسيح كما ادعيت

ثانيا:
انت قلت
لاعلى يد قتلت الانبياء
انت تقول انهم قتلت الانبياء وانت تومن انهم كذلك فلماذا تنفي قتلهم للمسيح
وها هو رسولك يقول:
“أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ” (سورة البقرة 2: 87)ثالثا:
قدمت مثلا ناقصا وبغير محله
وقد قلنا إن الله يكره الخطية حتماً لأنه قدوس بالطبيعة ,لا سبيل لنا أن نغلب الخطية المكروهة منه إلا بإعلان محبته في المسيح الذي نحبه لأنه أحبنا أولاً
 نقدر نقول أن لا طريقة عند الله غير هذه لخلاص البشر من الخطية 
إلا أ نه من المؤكد الذي لا شك فيه أن هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي شاء الله أن يستعملها 
وشاء أن يعلنها في كتابه المقدس 
 ولا يمكن وجود طريقة تجمع بين عدله ورحمته إلا هذه
رابعا:
تعال ماذا يقول رسولك عن موت المسيح


“إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ” (سورة آل عمران 3: 55).

“وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ” (سورة المائدة 5: 117).
وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً” (سورة مريم 19: 33).

وهي نفس العبارة التي رددها عن يحيى (يوحنا المعمدان)

“وَسَلاَمٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيّاً” (سورة مريم 19: 15).
وخامسا:


اعلم ان الله في الكتاب المقدس لايغير كلمته مثل الكتب المنسوبة له
فكثير من النبوات تحققت
وتشير هذه النبوات إلى سمو مقام المسيح عن بني البشر 
إذ قيل عنه مَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ القَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ
لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لِأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا ,مَسْحُوقٌ لِأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ ,وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا 
فياعزيزي الفاضل

ارجو ان تقرأ كلمة الله لعلك تفتح قلبك لنعمته العظيمة التي تجلت بالصليب
واهديك هذه الآيات المقدسة
آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ 
صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ
 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ 
وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى المَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.
السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ
وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللّهِ الآبِ


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

اولا يا اخى النصارى هم تلاميذه وانفى قتل اليهود له لانه كما تقول اله وليس مجرد نبى اليس كذللك وعن موت المسيح فان الله نجاه ورفعه اليه لانه على كل شىء قدير وانه سينزل ويقف بجوار المسلمين ويكون حكما لهم وبعدين فى المزامير فى النجيل مكتوب لانه تعلق بى انجيه وارفعه الى السماء وعن المكانه فان الله يعز من يشاء ويزل من يشاء كما ان الرسول فى رحله الاسراء والمعراج كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من رؤيه الله عز وجل وقد راى المسيح اثناء عودته وقال انه ابيض محمر الخدود وكان ذاللك فى السماء الاولى


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*



ahmedsaber قال:


> اولا يا اخى النصارى هم تلاميذه وانفى قتل اليهود له لانه كما تقول اله وليس مجرد نبى اليس كذللك وعن موت المسيح فان الله نجاه ورفعه اليه لانه على كل شىء قدير وانه سينزل ويقف بجوار المسلمين ويكون حكما لهم وبعدين فى المزامير فى النجيل مكتوب لانه تعلق بى انجيه وارفعه الى السماء وعن المكانه فان الله يعز من يشاء ويزل من يشاء كما ان الرسول فى رحله الاسراء والمعراج كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من رؤيه الله عز وجل وقد راى المسيح اثناء عودته وقال انه ابيض محمر الخدود وكان ذاللك فى السماء الاولى


 
كل ما قلته هو كلام من وجهة نظر اسلامية, فما علاقتنا كقسم مسيحي بهذه النظرة الاسلامية؟
اظافة الى ان كلامك لا يحتوي على دليل واحد
فنحن هنا نتكلم بالدليل و البرهان, و اذا كنت تفتقد لذلك, فلا مكان لمشاركات المفتقدة لاي دليل او برهان او حتى منطق حواري...


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*



ahmedsaber قال:


> اشهد ان لا الله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله وان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله من قالها ايمانا دخل الجنه باب التوبه مفتوح
> 
> اولا يا اخى النصارى هم تلاميذه وانفى قتل اليهود له لانه كما تقول اله وليس مجرد نبى اليس كذللك وعن موت المسيح فان الله نجاه ورفعه اليه لانه على كل شىء قدير وانه سينزل ويقف بجوار المسلمين ويكون حكما لهم وبعدين فى المزامير فى النجيل مكتوب لانه تعلق بى انجيه وارفعه الى السماء وعن المكانه فان الله يعز من يشاء ويزل من يشاء كما ان الرسول فى رحله الاسراء والمعراج كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من رؤيه الله عز وجل وقد راى المسيح اثناء عودته وقال انه ابيض محمر الخدود وكان ذاللك فى السماء الاولى



*كل هذا الكلام من كتاب لا تملك اى دليل على صحته, ما هذه العقول المغيبة؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

انا مش عارف المسلم على شو يلف ويدور 
يا مسلمين افهموها واقولها مرة واحدة
الذي مات على الصليب هو الناسوت ام الاهوت لا يموت ولا يتاثر بشي
الا اذا كنت تريد اثبات ان الصلب لا ينفع... رجاءاً لا تقيسه حسب فكرك الاسلامي.


----------



## امين حنا بطرس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

المصلوب هو شبيه المسيح


----------



## امين حنا بطرس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

المصلوب هو شبيه المسيح


----------



## 3frkosh (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

طب انا موافق ان المصلوب هو شبيه المسيح..........
ايه رايك اد كده ربنا ظالم وكذاب ...حاشا لله
ازاى تثق فى ربنا بعد الكذبه اللى عملها ازاى تومن بيه بعد كده
ازاى تسميه العادل....انتم اكيد علشان كده بتسموه الظالم هوفعلا لازم يكون ظالم من وجهة نظركم


----------



## Basilius (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*



امين حنا بطرس قال:


> المصلوب هو شبيه المسيح



*وهل اتفق الاسلام على هذا الشبية ؟
هل اجمع كل العلماء على شبية واحد ؟
هل قال الاسلام بكيفية عملية التشبية ؟ 
هل اتفق كل المسلمون على التشبية ؟ و على المشبة لبة ؟ او المشبة لهم ؟ و ميعاد التشبية ؟
ياريت بلاش تحكم على المسيحية بخلفية اسلامية 
و ياريت تعرف مين الاول المتفق علية اسلاميا *


----------



## holy cross (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

للأجابة على أسئلة الدكتور المحترم(نور الدين):
أما بالنسبة إلى أول سؤال(من الذى مات على الصليب ؟)
لقد ولد الأنسان الأول و ارتكب الخطيئة الأصلية و ظل الأنسان يحمل همها إلى أن أرسل الله سيدنا يسوع المسيح لكي يخلصنا منها و لم يتم ذلك إلا عندما صلب على خشبة الصليب و ضحى بنفسه لكي يخلصنا و 
تحمل كل أنواع العذابات التي واجهه أثناء حياته من أجل هذا الهدف السامي
(وهل المسيح طبيه واحده أم طبيعتين ؟)
سيدنا المسيح له طبيعتين الأولى بشرية و هي بجسده و الثانية بألوهيته التي من خلالها قام بشفاء المرضى و إقامة الموتى و جعل العميان يبصرون 
و لكن أريد أن أسالك :
أي من المعجزات التي ذكرت قام محمد بفعلها 
آلا تدعون أه رسول الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

*+*
*++*
*+++*
*صـليـب *
*المسيح أساس*
* المسيحية ففيه ُرفع*
* غضب الله عن الانسان وفيه*
* تصالح الانسان مع الله وبه نال المؤمين*
* التحرير من عبودية الخطية وبفاعليته*
* نـال المـؤمنـيـن الحيـاة الأبديـة*
* وصاروا سفراء عن المسيح*
* قائلاين تصالحوا مع*
* الله بعد كل هذا*
* كيف تشك*
* في عمله*
*+++*
*++*
*+*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من الذى مات على الصليب*

*الفاروق*
*تحريف الأناجيل*

*بدون نسخ ولصق *

*الإنجيل كلام الله ... ولأنه الله فهو قادر على حفظ كلامه كحفظه لذاته *

*كل من غيَّرت حياته كلمات الإنجيل وحولته من شرير الى قديس *

*سيقول لك بكل أدب ...... أنت كاذب كاذب كاذب كاذب كاذب *

*لأننا إختبرناه عملياً وأنت تتكلم عنه نظرياً وما أبعد الفارق*

*وكل من شكك في صحة الكتاب كم لو كان يفعل هكذا*

:sha: أو    :a82:         :a82:​


----------



## الحياة الابدية (11 فبراير 2011)

*






كتاب طبيعة المسيح للبابا شنودة 

غلاف الكتاب 






صفحة 19 و 20 









*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 فبراير 2011)

*الغباء المعتاد من المسلمين :

الزعيم يقول :*


*



*​ 

*
هل قال أن موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها يكفي ؟ ، لا 

امال حطيت الصورة دي ليه ؟*

*



*


*ننتقل الى الثاني :*

*هل قال الزعيم أن الذي قتل ليس هو " رب المجد " ؟
بل هل قال البابا شنودة أن الذي مات هو رب المجد !!!
الإجابة : لا

فليه بتحط بتحط الصورة دي : *



​

*ننتقل الى الثالث :*

*هل قال الزيعم أن من مات ليس هو رئيس الحياة ؟! 
لا

طيب ليه بتحط الصورة دي !!؟
*




*ننتقل الى الرابع :*
*
هل قال الزعيم بفصل الطبيعتيين ؟ لا
امال ليه بتحط الصورة دي :
*


​
*عجبي !*


*ننتقل الى الخامس :*

*هل قال الزعيم ان الناسوت نسى اللاهوت ؟!
لا

طيب ليه حاطت الصورة دي :*






*ننتقل الى السادس :*
*
في حد قال أن الذي مات ده مش الأول والآخر !!؟
لا
*
*طيب ليه حاطت الصورة دي :

*



​*ننتقل الى السابع :

حد قال أن الذي مات ليس هو رئيس الحياة ؟!
لا

*

​

*
المسلم مضحوك عليه بأن حد قال له ان السؤال صعب ومالهوش اجابة ابدا مع ان السؤال من ابسط منه ماتلاقيش بس عقل المسلم مابيفهمش !
نعمل له اية !!

والآن : هل انت موافق ان المسيح لاهوت ؟!*​


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

انا لا اوافق ان المسيح لاهوت
ان الله عظيم ليس للبشر القدرة على معرفة ذاته 
ان البشر غير مؤهلين لا علميا ولا جسديا لمعرفة ذات الله
ان البشر يعرفون الله بمخلوقاته وصفاته التي تليق بجلاله وعظمته ومن خلال كتبه التي انزلت على رسله
عليهم الصلاة والسلام
فعظمته ليست كعظمة البشر وانما عظمة تليق به جل وعلى
منزه عن كل ضعف , عادل ابدا تام عدله قبل الخلق وبعد الخلق وحين الموت وبعد البعث
ليس له شريك لا في ذاته ولا في ذات اخرى
وعيسى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام مخلوق , خلقه الله وخلق الله امه وخلق الله الروح القدس
ولا خالق سواه ولاشي يتم الا بأرادته ومشيئته سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا ان يحيط بعلم ذاته خلق مما خلق
وهو محب لمن اطاعه وتاب اليه وقدسه وعظمه ووحده (هو الخالق وماعداه مخلوق)
ويكره من يعصيه ويكفره ويشرك به بأي نوع او صورة او هيئة او وصف شركي


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> انا لا اوافق ان المسيح لاهوت
> ان الله عظيم ليس للبشر القدرة على معرفة ذاته
> ان البشر غير مؤهلين لا علميا ولا جسديا لمعرفة ذات الله
> ان البشر يعرفون الله بمخلوقاته وصفاته التي تليق بجلاله وعظمته ومن خلال كتبه التي انزلت على رسله
> ...



*اخ ابو فراس هذا منتدى للحوار فى المسيحيات ليس لتطبق ما تؤمن به عن الله علينا 

نحن نؤمن بما قاله الله عن نفسه فى كتابه الكتاب المقدس 
اسمح لى من انت حتى تحدد ما يجب ان يفعله او لا يفعله الله ؟

اذا اراد الله ان يتجسد الايستطيع ؟ اذا اراد ان يتجسد من يستطيع منعه ؟

الله عالى بالفعل كما تقول ولانه عالى اتضع واخذ صورة الانسان ليفدى الانسان 

الشخص العالى هو الذى يستطيع ن يتضع وينزل لمستوانا نحن البشر 

اما الشخص المتعالى المتكبر الذى يرى فى نزوله لخليقته الذين خلقهم امر يعيبه فهو شخص متعالى ومتكبر 
اما الهنا فهو اله محب تجسد ليفدى البشر ,ليفدينى ويفديك انت ايضا 

تجسد المسيح هذا فعل محبة من الله ,والذى تراه انت ضعف فهو قمة القوة 
لان المحبة قوية كالموت مياه كثيرة لاتستطيع ان تطفئ محبة الله من نحونا 
لاتطبق فكرك على فكر الله من نحو البشر 

الرب ينور طريقك 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

> انا لا اوافق ان المسيح لاهوت


*لأنك لا تعرف المسيح انت سمعت انه كلمة الله وفى نفس الوقت بتقول ان كلمة الله ليس من ذات الله لان فى النهاية اللص لا يسرق الحقيقة كاملة ولا يعرف تفاصيل مايسرقه 
فماهو مدلول كلمة الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> ان الله عظيم ليس للبشر القدرة على معرفة ذاته
> ان البشر غير مؤهلين لا علميا ولا جسديا لمعرفة ذات الله


*واحنا مش بنجتهد علشان نعرفه احنا بنعرفه من خلال ماهو اعلنه لنا 
وقد رائيناه فى الابن الوحيد تمام الرؤية فمن راى الابن كانه رائ الاب وحينما تعرف المسيح ستعرف الله الفائق الادراك*


> ان البشر يعرفون الله بمخلوقاته وصفاته التي تليق بجلاله وعظمته ومن خلال كتبه التي انزلت على رسله
> عليهم الصلاة والسلام


*دا فكر الوثنين اللى بيتعاملوا مع الهه وثنية حجرية صماء كل تعاملاتهم معاها من خلال نصوص  وكأن الاله انحصر فى دفتى كتاب وخارجه لا يوجد تعاملات معاه اما الاله الحى لا تقتصر معاملاته على حروف وارقام وحبر على ورق الاله الحى بروحه يكلمك ويكلمنى ويكلم كل البشر لانه اله حى 
لما تعرف المسيح هتعرف ان الله بيتكلم الى الان ولم ينتهى صوته من العالم باخر رسول او نبى حسب مخيلتك*


> فعظمته ليست كعظمة البشر وانما عظمة تليق به جل وعلى
> منزه عن كل ضعف , عادل ابدا تام عدله قبل الخلق وبعد الخلق وحين الموت وبعد البعث
> ليس له شريك لا في ذاته ولا في ذات اخرى


*اللهم امين كل هذا عرفناه منذ البدء فما الجديد وكل دا سرقتوه من اهل الكتاب 
لكن نص الحقيقة التانى ان الله يظهر ويتعامل مع البشر فى صور تتوافق مع منظورنا البشرى فعظمته الغير مدركه اظهرت فى ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح صورة الله الغير منظور و حضور يهوه فى الزمن*


> وعيسى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام مخلوق , خلقه الله وخلق الله امه وخلق الله الروح القدس


*مبدئيا انا معرفش عيسى لو تقصد يسوع اللى احنا نعرفه 
يسوع هو هو الكلمة الازلى غير المدرك ولا المبتدئ خالق الاكوان الكائن فى ذات الله فهو الخالق وبظهوره الجسدانى فى ملء الزمن فبشريته تكونت فى احشاء مريم بالروح القدوس بشريته لها بداية زمنية 
الروح القدس انت بالذات كمسلم متتكلمش عنه خالص
فانا فاكر كدا ان فى راجل سالوه ماهو الروح قعد يلفهله تلات اربع اسابيع على البشر يسالهم وفى النهاية رجع للى سالوه قالهم من امر ربى اى الله اعلم يبقى باى حق تالف عقيدة رسولك نفسه معرفش يالفها وتقتنع بيها وتؤمن بيها دلوقتى اصبح تفسيرات المسلمين عقائد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الحياة الابدية (12 فبراير 2011)

لا دا هو الغباء المعتاد من النصارى يا مولكا
الحكاية مش محتاجة ذكاء علشان تتفهم ، الاستاذ الزعيم بيقول ان الناسوت هو اللى مات على الصليب اما البابا له كلام تانى وان موت الناسوت وحده لا يكفى ..... الحكاية مش صعبة يعنى
واعتقد ان اللى قرا مشاركتى هيفهم قصدى بسهولة


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي ما خلق الله العذاب والنعيم الابدي عبثا
ان الله خلقهم ليعذب الكافر والمذنب وليجزي المؤمن والصالح
وقصة التجسد والفداء تنفي هذا
والله ليس شخصا ولا متواضعا 
انه متكبر عزيز  تكبرا يليق به سبحانه ورؤوف رحيم يحب من احبه ويبغض من كفره واشرك به
لا يعلم ذاته الا هو
وما ارسل الرسل ولا الكتب الا لذلك
وقصة المحبة تنفي كل سبب وجودنا
فلو اراد الله ما اخطأنا ولا خلقنا ولا نزلنا لدار الامتحان والتعب ولكان خلقنا على نفس واحدة مهتدية
مؤمنة ملائكية.
انما اراد الله امتحان البشر وقيام الحجة والبرهان على من كفر واشرك وعلى من امن واتقى.
فليس المسيء كالمحسن
وليس الكافر كالمؤمن
وليس البريء كالمجرم
وعلينا وان كنا مؤمنين بأتباع من قبلنا ان نتفكر ونتدبر ونسعى لما يحب الله ويرضاه
فوالله ان عقاب الله شديد وان رحمته واسعة
وان الجائزة كبيرة وان العذاب لعظيم
ولا ينال الجائزة من اتبع الكفر والشرك ولا يدخل النار من امن وعمل صالحا

ولست اقول ذلك تعصبا وانما نصيحة 
ولست ادخر جهدا في الاطلاع والتفكر واحترام الاخر
وان لم تحترمني فهذا شأنك لا املك لك الا النصح

هدانا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

> لا دا هو الغباء المعتاد من النصارى يا مولكا


*عندك حق النصرانى يعنى غبى بس مين النصرانى دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> الحكاية مش محتاجة ذكاء علشان تتفهم ، الاستاذ الزعيم بيقول ان الناسوت هو اللى مات على الصليب


*صح كلامه مفهوش غلط الطبيعة الجسدانية هى اللى ماتت اقنوم الكلمة غير مائت*


> اما البابا له كلام تانى وان موت الناسوت وحده لا يكفى .....


*وايه علاقة دا بدا هو الزعيم قالك ان لما مات الجسد مكنتش متحد باقنوم الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بتالف ايمان وتنسبه لينا
والبابا شنودة كل يوم بيصلى فى الساعة التاسعة ويقول يامن ذقت الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فماعلاقة ان الموت كان جسدانى بان اقنوم الكلمة كان متحد بيه على الصليب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> واعتقد ان اللى قرا مشاركتى هيفهم قصدى بسهولة


*لا انت هنا تسال واحنا نجاوب مش العكس*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*



لا دا هو الغباء المعتاد من النصارى يا مولكا

أنقر للتوسيع...


اذن فأنت فقدت اعصابك وبدأت تسب فعندما وصفتك بالغباء أوردت لك السبب وما انت الا ناقل يعني ناقل غبي أيضاً !!
واما عن النصارى فلا نعرفهم !





الحكاية مش محتاجة ذكاء علشان تتفهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


وعشان كدة انتوا مابتفهموهاش ! لانكم مش فقط غير اذكياء بل غير عاقلين اصلا!!




اما البابا له كلام تانى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده تدليس يا مدلس !
فلكي تقول انه له كلام تاني لابد ان تثبت التناقض وليس في عقلك المريض !
فالسءال له جواب واحد ولكن عقل من يفهمه مختلف فهناك من يفهم ومن لا يفهم ( مسلم ) فلا تلومن الا نفسك !





 وان موت الناسوت وحده لا يكفى

أنقر للتوسيع...



وهل قال الزعيم ان موت الناسوت وحدددددددددددده يكفي ؟ يعني لفت انتباهك ومازلت مصرر انك تتغابى !





الحكاية مش صعبة يعنى

أنقر للتوسيع...


امال لو صعبة !!




 واعتقد ان اللى قرا مشاركتى هيفهم قصدى بسهولة

أنقر للتوسيع...


وضحته للناس في اول واخر سطور !



*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

غريب اخي 
مسلم ولا يعرف روح القدس ؟
طيب روح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام
وورد في القرأن الكريم بأسم جبريل وروح القدس والروح الامين
وانظر ان شئت سورة النحل الاية 102


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*اهو مسلم لا يعرف الا النقل !

قالوا له روح افخم النصارى واسألهم السؤال ده وهاتلهم كلام الأنبا شنودة وكلام الآباء ( اللي لسه هايحطه وهو بيدينه اصلا ) وقالوا له اسألهم " هل الذي مات هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت !؟


حركات قديمة ومكشوفة وتم طحنكم واحدا فواحدا !
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

*روح الله جبريل دا تفسير مش نص والعقيدة تستمد من نصوص واضحة وليس تفسيرات والى الان لم يخرج لنا مسلم عقيدة عن ماهية روح الله فى القران لان ببساطة لا يوجد  نص واضح كله بتاويلات الاخوة المفسرين على حسب الهوى ودا ناتج من قصور فى النص القرانى الغامض*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي انما تصديقك او تكذيبك هو شأنك
انما ردي على الذي قال ان مسلما لم يجبه على معنى روح القدس
فأجبته بما انا مؤمن به واعرفه من نص القرأن 
ولك ان تصدق ذلك او تكذبه
فأنا لا استطيع تغير قلبك ولا انت تستطيع تغير قلبي


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

> وما ارسل الرسل ولا الكتب الا لذلك


 
ومين قال إن ربنا أنزل الكتب والرسل إلا لذلك؟


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*هو مين قال ان تفسير المسلمين او فكرهم يعتمد من الاصل فى هذا القسم ؟
الروح القدس هو روح الله
اذا كان اى مسلم ديه اعتراض فنطمئنه ان اعتراضه فى هذا القسم غير مقبول
شكرا*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 فبراير 2011)

*ياابنى هو مين مصدر لمين النص مصدر للتفسير ولا التفسير مصدر للنص
ازاى تبنى عقيدة على تاويل لنص هو لا يحمل عقيدة فى حد ذاته
القران لم يذكر نصا يقول بان روح الله هو ملاك وازاى يبقى ملاك والله نفخ من روحه فى ادم وخلق عيسى بنفخه من روحه واعطاهم حياة بروحه فهل ارواح الملائكة ارواح خالقة بها تتدب الحياة فى ابدان البشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى نزعتوا صفة المحى من الله ونسبتوها لملائكة لغرض بسيط انكوا عايزين تخالفوا اهل الكتاب فى اى عقيدة ليهم ومش مهم توابعها؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على اثباتك انك مشرك بالله وتؤمن ان ارواح الملائكة ارواح محيية خالقة
**وان كانت الملائكة ارواح والبشر يسكن فى اجسادهم ارواح فما الروح الاعظم مصدر كل روح وحياة فى الوجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ملاك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا قلت يا اخي ما اخبرني الله به في كتابه
اما ان تقولني مالم اقل فهذا ليس عدلا
وكل الارواح خلق الله 
ارواح البشر وارواح الملائكة
واذا كنت تقول ان الارواح الهية الطبيعة(اي من جنس ذات الله)
فكلنا اذا جزء من الله اذا كلنا فينا روح
وهذا ليس صحيحا
فالبشر بشر والله هو الله
نحن خلق بأرواحنا واجسادنا وهو خالق لا يعلم ذاته الا هو


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

> نحن خلق بأرواحنا واجسادنا وهو خالق لا يعلم ذاته الا هو


*من يعبد اله لا يعلم شيئا عنه و عن ذاته فهو يعبد الوهم !
شكرا*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

سليمان الحكيم قال:


> *من يعبد اله لا يعلم شيئا عنه و عن ذاته فهو يعبد الوهم !*
> *شكرا*


 هذا بالضبط ما خلقنا لاجله
نؤمن بالغيب بوجود الله وقدرته دون ان نعرف ذاته او ان نراه
وهذا ايمان نبي الله ابراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم
ايمان الفطرة
رأى الناس يسجدون للاصنام فعرف انها ليست بأله
فنظر الى المخلوقات كلها فعرف انها مخلوقات رغم انها مخلوقات عظيمة
فأمن بالذي خلق كل شي وأمن بعظمته لعظم الكون ومحلوقاته
فأصطفاه الله و جعله رسولا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> والله ليس شخصا ولا متواضعا
> انه متكبر عزيز  تكبرا يليق به سبحانه ورؤوف رحيم يحب من احبه ويبغض من كفره واشرك به



*اخ ابوفراس ,الله متعالى ومتكبر ومتجبر هذا عندك انت ولكن هذا ليس ما اعلنه الله الحقيقي عن نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس 
الرب ينور طريقك 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> هذا بالضبط ما خلقنا لاجله
> نؤمن بالغيب بوجود الله وقدرته دون ان نعرف ذاته او ان نراه
> وهذا ايمان نبي الله ابراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ايمان الفطرة
> ...



*اخ ابوفراس ,هل تؤمن بشئ لاتعرفه ؟ ولماذا يظل الاله الذى تعبده محتجب عن خليقته دائما ؟ الا نستحق ان نراه ونعرفه ولو حتى مرة واحدة ؟
لماذا خلقنا اذا ,اذا كان يريد الاختفاء عنا ؟
لماذا يظل مختفى ؟ولا يعلن عن نفسه ابدا ؟

ان تؤمن بشئ لا تعرفه هذا ليس ايمان .اسمحلى هذا تغييب للعقل 

*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي انا اعرف الله من خلال مخلوقاته 
ان من ينظر ويتفكر في مخلوقات الله والكون العظيم ونظامه ودقة واتقان كل المخلوقات بما في ذلك الانسان
فأنه يدرك وجود الله ويدرك عظمته وحكمته وحسن تدبيره
ولكن ان اقول اني اعرف الله بذاته فهذا هو الكفر
كذلك فأن المؤمنين سوف يرونه في الاخرة ان شاء الله
اما ان تقول لي ان الايمان يحتاج الى رؤية ومعرفة ذات الله
فأقول كيف امن ابراهيم وموسى ونوح من غير رؤيته سبحانه وتعالى 
لا يصح اخي رؤية الله في الحياة الدنيا
ومن قال انه رأه فقد كذب
والامور الغيبية كثيرة
وواجب الايمان بها لا يصح الا بالايمان بها
كالملائكة والجنة والنار ويوم القيامة والحساب
والكثير غيرها كلها امور غيبية نؤمن بها
ولكن الايمان بها لا يتسنى الا بالاخبار
اما الايمان بالله ووجوده وقدرته
فهذه هي الفطرة ويستطيع اي عاقل مفكر قلبه متجه لمعرفة الحق
استنتاج وجود الله وعظمته من دون الاخبار عن طريق الرسل والانبياء .


----------



## الحياة الابدية (12 فبراير 2011)

> *عندك حق النصرانى يعنى غبى بس مين النصرانى دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





> * واما عن النصارى فلا نعرفهم !*





كتاب الدسقوليه






 





صفحة 82






صفحة 103






صفحة 106






صفحة 90





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*الأخ الحياة الأبدية مصر ومصمم ان يحرج نفسه معي !! ومتيم بالنقل من الصور من مواقع الجهل ! ولكي أزيدك علماً سأقول لك أن الترجمة هذه ليست صحيحة للدسقولية ومتأثرة بالثقافة الإسلامية ، ولكي أثبتها لك سأطلب منك ان تأتي لي بالنص اليوناني للدسقولية ، فإذهب لمن تنقل عنهم وقل لهم أعطوني النص الأصلي لها مثلاً 


واما لو تريد فعلا المعرفة وليس الجدال بغير علم فخد هذا الموضوع لتتعلم منه بالأدلة العلمية الصحيحة :

*
*مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ! - منتديات الكنيسة*

*
**اقرأ الموضوع وتعالى لتتناقش فيه ! ولا تعتمد على النقل فالناقل لا يعرف ماذا ينقل لان من ينقل عنه ضحك عليه !*


​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*فاضل لك تنقل كلام الأنبا موسى وباقي الإستشهادات اللي حفظتها !
ليه مابتنقلش كل حاجة ؟!*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> اخي انا اعرف الله من خلال مخلوقاته
> ان من ينظر ويتفكر في مخلوقات الله والكون العظيم ونظامه ودقة واتقان كل المخلوقات بما في ذلك الانسان
> فأنه يدرك وجود الله ويدرك عظمته وحكمته وحسن تدبيره
> ولكن ان اقول اني اعرف الله بذاته فهذا هو الكفر
> ...



*اخ ابو فراس ,اولا انا اخت مش اخ 

اخ ابوفراس ,انت قولتها ,من خلال الخليقة انت تستنتج وجود الله او بمعنى اصح وجود خالق لهذا الكون 
ولكن من هو هذا الخالق ؟اى ما هى صفاته ؟ما هى طبيعته ؟ كيف نصل له ؟ ما هو فكره من نحو البشر ؟ ماذا يريد مننا ؟ كل هذا لاتستطيع ان تستنتجه من الخليقة 

يجب ان يعلنه الله لك ,والله اعلن نفسه بالفعل فى كامل الاعلان فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح 

وانا سألتك لماذا يختفى الله ولا يظهر لخليقته (نحن) حتى مرة واحدة فى التاريخ ؟ من اى شئ يخاف ولا يريد الظهور لمخلوقاته ؟

نحن لم نرى الله بالعيان ,ولكن رأينا وعرفنا من هو الله وماهو فكره من نحونا ,وعمق محبته لنا نحن البشر من خلال اعلانه عن نفسه فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح 
رأينا صفات الله وفكره ومحبته وخلاصه فى شخص يسوع المسيح (الله الكلمة المتجسد )

لكن ان تعبد شخص مجهول ,مبهم لاتعرف من هو ولا تعرف صفاته ولا تعرف فكره ,فهذا ليس ايمان 

يا اخى الله الحقيقى يقول فى الكتاب المقدس انه يريد ان يصالح كل العالم لنفسه بيسوع المسيح 
هل تعرف ما معنى يصالح ؟ يصالح اى يكون فى مصالحة وشركة وعلاقة مباشرة مع الانسان دون اى حواجز وهذا هو فى الاصل هدف الخلق 

وهذا ليس كفر ولكن هذا هو العقل والمنطق بعينه 
وهذا ما اعلنه الله للبشر فى الكتاب المقدس فهذا ليس كفر ابدا 

هل تعتبر علاقتك بأبوك الارضى كفرا ؟ الله الذى نعبده ونعرفه هو ابونا السماوى ,هو ابونا مرتين مرة بالخلق ومرة بالفداء 

لايوجد اى كفر فى علاقتنا بأبونا السماوى خالقنا وفادينا بل هذا هو الشئ الطبيعى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

*ولكي اريك عوار من تنقل عنهم الفكرية :*

*جاء في نفس الكتاب الذي ذكرته المعترض صفحة 7 ما يلي :


**







* *أولاً : نلاحظ  ان الكتاب  هو الدسقولية والدسقولية هى تعاليم الرسل كما هو معروف وجميع  التلاميذ  والرسل لم يتكلموا العربية فأما اليونانية او العبرية او  الآرامية او  اللاتينية او او او ولكن لم ينطقوا ابداً بالعربية فكيف   يحتج لنا المعترض باللغة العربية بما هو ليس اصله عربي ! ، لتوضيح الفكرة   ،  عندما حدث قصور في الفهم لدي بعض المسلمين اتجهنا الى الأصول  اليونانية  والمراجع والمعاجم والقواميس والتفاسير اللغوية التي تشرح  الكلمة وبل  والآرامية واجمعوا اجماع مطلق انه تعني ناصريين نسبه الى  الناصرة بلد  المسيح له كل المجد والآن نفس المشكلة هى الموجودة وهى ان ما  بين ايدينا هو  النسخة العربية اي احدى الترجمات العربية للدسقولية ونريد  ان نرجع للأصل  لنتاكد كما فعلنا سابقاً فأين الأصل لها ؟؟؟

ثانياً  :* *قد أشار المترجم نفسه على ما اعتمد عليه من المراجع  وقال ان جميع المراجع يعود أقدمها الى 200 عام فقط   ! وبالطبع منذ حوالى 14 قرنا من الزمان الإسلام موجود والثقافة الإسلامية   بمصطلحاتها قد توغلت في الكلمات والتعابير اليومية للكل ولهذا شقت طريقها   تجاه الترجمات في هذا الوقت ..

ثالثاً : اشار المترجم نفسه الى الأختلافات   الموجودة بين النسخ العربية التى اعتمد عليها نتيجة عدم دقة الترجمة عن   الأصول في لغتها الأصلية فكيف يحتج بعد كل هذا المعترض المسلم على كلمة حين   اثبتنا انه تعني ناصريين وليس نصارى   ترك كلامنا وقال ايضاً نصارى نصارى   نصارى ؟
*​*
*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

اعذريني اخت نانسي الحين انتبهت للامر

من قال اني اعبد مجهولا؟؟ ... انا قلت حتى لو ان بشرا وحيدا في هذه الدنيا لم يعرف اي نبي 
واي كتاب يجب ان يعرف الله
ولكن معرفة الله بوجوده وعظمته وحسن تدبيره يختلف عن قولي اني اعلم شكل او طبيعة
او ذات الله
ولقد جعل الله لك مثلا بسيطا يسكن جسدك
ورغم انه مخلوق ضعيف فأنت لا تعرفين طبيعته وتعلمين انه موجود
فالروح اللي تسكن جسدك مخلوق جد ضعيف ومع ذلك انت تعلمين بوجوده وتؤمنين بوجوده وتعرفين
بعض صفاته ولكنك لا تعرفين ذاته ولا طبيعته
فكيف تقولين بمعرفة ذات الخالق وانت تجهلين معرفة ذات المخلوق اللي هو في جسدك
واجمعي اائمة العلم وجهابذة الفكر والانبياء والرسل والمسيح ان استطعت
وجميع علماء الدنيا ليقولو لك ما طبيعة الروح و ماهي حقيقتها
فسيكون الجواب لانعرف ,مهما طال الزمان او قصر
انه امر اراد الله ان لا نعرفه , فلن نعرفه
فكيف بذاته العلية وعظمته الالهية


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> اعذريني اخت نانسي الحين انتبهت للامر
> 
> من قال اني اعبد مجهولا؟؟ ... انا قلت حتى لو ان بشرا وحيدا في هذه الدنيا لم يعرف اي نبي
> واي كتاب يجب ان يعرف الله
> ...




*لا يا اخ ابو فراس مفيش مشكلة وما صار شى 

اخى ابوفراس انت تقارن اشياء لا يمكن مقارنتها ببعض 

عزيزى الله هو خالقنا وهو سبب وجودنا وهو ابونا بالخلق ,وانت معترض على تجسده وتقول كيف يتجسد الله وينزل لمستوى البشر 
وانا قلت لك هذا هو الوضع الطبيعى لانه الخالق وهو سبب وجودنا وكان يجب ان يعلن ويظهر نفسه وشخصه ومحبته للبشر وقد فعل ذلك فى الرب يسوع المسيح 

كيف تستطيع ان تعبد الخالق وانت تجهل ابسط الاشياء عنه مثل طبيعته وصفاته ومحبته وذاته وفكره 

انا لااقول اننا نعرف عنه كل شئ لا بالطبع لانه غير محدود وفوق ادراك عقولنا 
لكننا الان نعلم بعض العلم وبعض المعرفة التى اعلنها هو عن نفسه لكى نتمكن من ان نحبه ونعبده ونكون على علاقة مباشرة معه وهو كل يوم من خلال علاقتنا به كأبناء يعلن لنا عن نفسه ويكلمنا ونكلمه 
هل فهمت قصدى ؟

*


----------



## e s l a m (12 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يا اخ ابو فراس مفيش مشكلة وما صار شى
> 
> اخى ابوفراس انت تقارن اشياء لا يمكن مقارنتها ببعض
> 
> ...



السلام عليك نانسى

نحـــــن المسلمين نعترض على فكره تجســــــد الله فى جسد المسيح فهل لنا من عقاب ؟!!

ومادليل الموثوق على صحه الامر فاذ لم يكن هناك دليل صريح على صدق التجسد فلماذاا اذاا يعاقبنا اللهك؟؟!!

الاصح ان نومن بالتجســــــد الذى لا دليل له وباوصاف لا تسمو بمنزله الله!! ام نومن بكتاب ايده الله بمعجزات تكتشف كل يوم وتصاحبو اللقاب تسمو بالله عز وجل !!!

فانتم تقولون ان المسيح ذات طبعيتين ناسوت ولاهوت! ولا يفترقان غمضه عين! اذا لماذا لم تتبعون تلك المنهج عند موت المسيح على الصليب وتزعمون بمن مات هوة الناسوت!!

سوالى لك الان اذ كان المسيح جاء ليكفر عن خطايا ادم والبشريه !! نظرير لا بامكان احد ان 

يكفر تلك الخطا سوى الله ! لتتوافر صفه العدل والرحمه!! وليس بامكان اى مخلوق بشرى يكفر 

عن تلك الذنب ! فمن مات على الصليب الناسوت وليس الاهوت!

اليس هذاا دليلا عن من كفر الذنب انسان بشـــرى بطبيعه الناسوت!! اذا ليس لنا بحاجه لفكره التجسدالالهى!!!

ولكن لتكتمل النظرية فعلينا باقراار بموت الناسوت والاهوت معا لكتفير خطيه ادم والبشريه 

لان فى تلك الحاله يكون بموت الاهوت من دفع الثمن هوه الله الذى ليس بامكان احد غيره 

تكفير الذنب!!1 وهــــــــــذا ما لا نقبلـــــــو من صفه تتطلق على الله شخص ميت!!!!!!!!

*(لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله  واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم*)

صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

e s l a m قال:


> السلام عليك نانسى
> 
> نحـــــن المسلمين نعترض على فكره تجســــــد الله فى جسد المسيح فهل لنا من عقاب ؟!!
> 
> ...



*شوف يا اخ اسلام ,انت تعتقد انت ترى ,انت تصدق ,انت لا تصدق 
هذا شئ يخصك لكن هذا لاينفى كلام الله وما اعلنه الله عن نفسه بنفسه فى الكتاب المقدس 

انت ترى ان عملية التجسد فيها اهانه لله ,ماشى ,انت حر انا لااستطيع ولا يستطيع احد ان يفرض عليك الايمان بها 

لكن لاتأتى وتقول انها لم تحدث لانها حدثت لان الله قال ذلك فى كلمته التى يوجد عليها شهود كثيرين وصمدت امام الزمن مئات بل الاف السنين 

ولا تأتى ايضا بعقائد من تفكيرك الخاص ,اى لاهوت هذا الذى يموت ؟ وهل يصبح لاهوت اذا مات ؟ وهل يكفر اللاهوت عن الناسوت ؟

يعنى هل نحتاج نحن للاهوت ليموت عنا ام نحتاج لناسوت ؟هل نحن الهه لنحتاج للاهوت ليموت مكاننا ؟

المسيح له طبيعتان نعم متحدتان نعم فهو اله كامل وانسان كامل فى نفس الوقت 
فهو انسان بمعنى انه اتخذ جسد بشرى وظهر به للبشر وكان به كل الطبيعة الانسانية ماعدا الخطية لانه الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

اذا هو له الطبيعة الانسانية ولكنه ليس انسانا عاديا مثل اى انسان لانه فى نفس الوقت هو الله المتجسد 

يا اخ اسلام انت تريد لله شكل واطار معين لتضعه فيه ,لكن هذا لايعنى ان هذا الاطار هو الله الحقيقى الذى اعلن عن نفسه من اجل خلاصك انت فى الكتاب المقدس 

اذا كنت لاتريد ان تؤمن لن يجبرك احد على الايمان 

ربنا ينور طريقك


*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

انت تقولين ان الوضع الطبيعي لله ان يعرف الناس بعض ذاته وان يرونه وان يتجسد
وانا اقول هذا ليس الوضع الطبيعي
الوضع الطبيعي ضربت لك مثالا عليه وهو ايمان ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام
هذا الوضع الطبيعي او الفطري
اما التجسد والاقانيم فهي وضع غير طبيعي
حتى انتم تقرون بعدم معرفة البشرية بها قبل المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام
طيب فأذا هي الوضع الغير طبيعي
فكلامك يعني انك تعرفين الله بطريقة مختلفة عن ماعرفه الناس قبل المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام
وكلامك ايضا يعني انك انت افضل واعمق ايمانا من جميع الرسل قبل المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام
وهذا واضح بطلانه وعدم صحته فالانبياء والرسل هم خاصة الله واحبائه
ولايوجد ايمان بشري اعلى من ايمانهم عليهم الصلاة والسلام


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> انت تقولين ان الوضع الطبيعي لله ان يعرف الناس بعض ذاته وان يرونه وان يتجسد
> وانا اقول هذا ليس الوضع الطبيعي
> الوضع الطبيعي ضربت لك مثالا عليه وهو ايمان ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام
> هذا الوضع الطبيعي او الفطري
> ...



*اخ ابو فراس ومن قال لك ان ابراهيم لم يرى المسيح ؟
الم يقل المسيح ان ابراهيم رأى يومه وتهلل ؟
من قال ان المسيح لم يظهر الا فى العهد الجديد ؟ الا تعلم عن الظهورات المسيانية للمسيح فى العهد القديم ولانبياء العهد القديم ؟

يا اخ ابو فراس عملية التجسد لم تحدث فاجئه فى الزمن لكن هى فكر الله المعلن من الازل 

*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

هل افهم من كلامك ان الانسان ممكن ان يستدل على وجود الاقانيم والتجسد التي تقولين
من خلال مخلوقاته والتفكر في كونه؟


----------



## sawaa (12 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*أختنا نانسي لدي سؤالين إذا تكرمتي :*

*السؤال الأول :*

*- إذا كان من الطبيعي أن نرى الإله , فلماذا مات وماعدنا نراه .......ستقولين ليمنحنا المغفرة أو تكفير للخطايا ....الخ*

*أقول ( كونه إله ) لماذا لم بيقى حي ونبقى نراه ويبقى يمنحنا المغفرة ( كونه إله ) إلى أن تنتهي البشرية أليس هذا من الطبيعي....أليس من حقي الطبيعي كأنسان في عام 2011 أن أرى إلهي...أليس من حقي الطبيعي أن أطالب بهذ الحق الطبيعي ؟*

*السؤال الثاني :*

*_ هل كل الخطاية يغفرها المسيح أو يكفرها عنا.....مثال :*

*إذا أنا كمسيحي عندي مشكلة صحية في القلب وأحتاج إلى عملية زرع قلب جديد ولكني فقير ولاأملك ثمن القلب والعملية , ثم قلت في نفسي ياربي سأقتل إنسان وآخذ قلبه وأسرق ماله لكي أجري العملية وبعدها سأتوب إليك لتمنحني المغفرة....*

*هنا , هل سيمنحني المغفرة ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 فبراير 2011)

السؤال الأول :

- إذا كان من الطبيعي أن نرى الإله , فلماذا مات وماعدنا نراه .......ستقولين ليمنحنا المغفرة أو تكفير للخطايا ....الخ



> أقول ( كونه إله ) لماذا لم بيقى حي ونبقى نراه ويبقى يمنحنا المغفرة ( كونه إله ) إلى أن تنتهي البشرية أليس هذا من الطبيعي....أليس من حقي الطبيعي كأنسان في عام 2011 أن أرى إلهي...أليس من حقي الطبيعي أن أطالب بهذ الحق الطبيعي ؟


د*عينا نتفق على بعض الإتفاقات حتى تصل الإجابه اليكى :
هل الله قابل للموت حتى تقولين الإله يموت وتكرريها ؟
هل قال المسيحيين فى أى عصر من العصور أن اللاهوت مات.
منتظر الإجــــابة
*


----------



## sawaa (12 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أولاً :أخي الكريم أنا شاب .
ثانياً : طيب سنعدل على السؤال الأول :​*

*أختنا نانسي لدي سؤالين إذا تكرمتي :*

*السؤال الأول :*

*- **إذا كان من الطبيعي أن نرى الإله , فلماذا مات ناسوتياً وصعد لاهوتياً إلى حيث صعد..... وماعدنا نراه بأعيننا كما رآه من قبلنا.......ستقولين ليمنحنا المغفرة أو تكفير للخطايا ....الخ*

*أقول ( كونه إله ) لماذا لم بيقى حي بناسوتيته وتبقى معه لاهوتيته ونبقى نراه ويبقى يمنحنا المغفرة مع رؤيتنا إلبه ( كونه إله ) إلى أن تنتهي البشرية أليس هذا من الطبيعي.....وتتنعم الأجيال بوجود الإله والمغفرة قلباً وقالباً ....أليس من حقي الطبيعي كأنسان في عام 2011 أن أرى إلهي...أليس من حقي الطبيعي أن أطالب بهذ الحق الطبيعي ؟*

*السؤال الثاني :*

*_ **هل كل الخطاية يغفرها المسيح أو يكفرها عنا.....مثال :*

*إذا أنا كمسيحي عندي مشكلة صحية في القلب وأحتاج إلى عملية زرع قلب جديد ولكني فقير ولاأملك ثمن القلب والعملية , ثم قلت في نفسي ياربي سأقتل إنسان وآخذ قلبه وأسرق ماله لكي أجري العملية وبعدها سأتوب إليك لتمنحني المغفرة....*

*هنا , هل سيمنحني المغفرة ؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 فبراير 2011)

> السؤال الأول :
> 
> - إذا كان من الطبيعي أن نرى الإله , فلماذا مات ناسوتياً وصعد لاهوتياً إلى حيث صعد..... وماعدنا نراه بأعيننا كما رآه من قبلنا.......ستقولين ليمنحنا المغفرة أو تكفير للخطايا ....الخ
> 
> أقول ( كونه إله ) لماذا لم بيقى حي بناسوتيته وتبقى معه لاهوتيته ونبقى نراه ويبقى يمنحنا المغفرة مع رؤيتنا إلبه ( كونه إله ) إلى أن تنتهي البشرية أليس هذا من الطبيعي.....وتتنعم الأجيال بوجود الإله والمغفرة قلباً وقالباً ....أليس من حقي الطبيعي كأنسان في عام 2011 أن أرى إلهي...أليس من حقي الطبيعي أن أطالب بهذ الحق الطبيعي ؟


أخى إجابة سؤالك متضمنه فى السؤال نفسه وهو : 
*مـــــــاهو الغرض الأساسى من التجسد؟
هل تجســـــــد الإله ليظل مع البشر يحيي وسطهم  فى حياتهم المؤقته؟
أم أن تجسده بهدف أن يعطيهم إمتياز أن يحيوا معه الحياة الأبديه وينعمــــــوا بوجوده الدائم وسطهم؟
التجسد هدفه فداء الإنسان ليحصلو على الإمتياز السابق ذكره.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2011)

ياخى وانت مالك


----------



## e s l a m (12 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> أخى إجابة سؤالك متضمنه فى السؤال نفسه وهو :
> *مـــــــاهو الغرض الأساسى من التجسد؟
> هل تجســـــــد الإله ليظل مع البشر يحيي وسطهم  فى حياتهم المؤقته؟
> أم أن تجسده بهدف أن يعطيهم إمتياز أن يحيوا معه الحياة الأبديه وينعمــــــوا بوجوده الدائم وسطهم؟
> التجسد هدفه فداء الإنسان ليحصلو على الإمتياز السابق ذكره.*


السلام عليكم 

 لدى استفسااار اخــــى الكريم 

لم يستتطع احد بشــــــرى تكفير خطيئه الاصليه لادم!! اى ليس هناك قوى غير قوى الله لدفع الثمن فمنهنا تجسد الله وتانس فى جسد عيسى لتكفير خطيه ادم والبشــــريه!!

ونات لنقطه هامه هوة قول بمن مات على الصليب هوة النااااااسوت وليس الاهوت!!!!

اليس هذا يعنى من دفع الثمن هوة جسد بشـــــرى عاادى !! اذا ليس لنا بحاجة فكره التجسد طالما من مات هوة الناسوت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ثانيا لتكتمل صحه النظريه موت الهوت شرط اساسى لان هو من جاء بالفعل ليكفر خطيه ادم والبشريه !!!!!!! ومن هناااااا لانقبل بوصف يليق بالله عز وجل الله ميــــــــت!!

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

e s l a m قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدى استفسااار اخــــى الكريم
> 
> ...



*اخ اسلام ,هو مش انا رديت على كلامك ده 
لاهوت ايه اللى يموت ؟ وهو يبقى لاهوت لو مات ؟

الله تجسد لانه هو الشخص الوحيد الوحيد الوحيد الذى بلا خطية ولايحتاج لفداء ولا يوجد شخص اخر 

ولماذا يموت اللاهوت بالنيابة عنا ؟هل نحن الهه حتى يفدينا لاهوت ؟ ام اننا بشر نحتاج ان يفدينا ناسوت وهذا ما حدث مع المسيح 
نحن نحتاج ان يفدينا ناسوت لاننا بشر ولكن ليس اى انسان يستطيع ان يقوم بدور الفادى لان كل البشر خطاه ولذلك تجسد المسيح 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

sawaa قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أولاً :أخي الكريم أنا شاب .
> ثانياً : طيب سنعدل على السؤال الأول :​*
> ...



*اخ sawaa قبل ان اجيبك ,ماذا تعرف عن عقيدة التجسد ؟هل تعرف لماذا تجسد الرب يسوع فى الاساس ؟
يقولون اذا عرف  السبب بطل العجب ,ما هيك ؟
*


----------



## e s l a m (12 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ اسلام ,هو مش انا رديت على كلامك ده
> لاهوت ايه اللى يموت ؟ وهو يبقى لاهوت لو مات ؟
> 
> الله تجسد لانه هو الشخص الوحيد الوحيد الوحيد الذى بلا خطية ولايحتاج لفداء ولا يوجد شخص اخر
> ...



اخت ناانســــنى  

سوالى واضـــح واذ كنت لا تتقبلى النقااش لا عليكى بااالمشاركه!!

ليس احد يستطيع ان يكفر خطيـئه ادم سوى الالهوت !! لتوووافر العدل والرحمه!!

وتزعمون بموت الناسوت لا اللهوت !! اذا ليس لحاجة بفكره التجسد!! !!


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

e s l a m قال:


> اخت ناانســــنى
> 
> سوالى واضـــح واذ كنت لا تتقبلى النقااش لا عليكى بااالمشاركه!!
> 
> ...



*اخ اسلام ,المشكلة انك لاتعرف عقيدة التجسد جيدا 

وتقوم بوضع الافتراضات 

يا اخى العزيز الانسان لايحتاج للاهوت ليموت بديل عنه ,الانسان كان فى حاجة لانسان مثله يقوم بعمل الفادى ويتحمل نتيجة الخطية التى هى موت 

ولكن من شروط الفادى ان يكون بلا خطية ,من من البشر بلا خطية ليقوم بهذا الدور ؟ لا يوجد 
ولذلك تجسد الرب يسوع المسيح ليقوم بهذا العمل الفدائى بدلا عنى وعنك 
اذا فكرة تجسد الله ليس لان الانسان يحتاج الى لاهوت ليموت عنه ولكن لان الله اذا تجسد وهذا ما حدث فى المسيح سيكون هو الانسان الوحيد الذى بلا خطية ويستطيع ان يتمم الفداء 

كما يقول الكتاب المقدس :اذ قد تشارك الاولاد فى الدم واللحم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى ابليس 

هل فهمت التجسد الان؟ ,لاننا دم ولحم ,اشترك هو ايضا فى الدم واللحم الذى لنا لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى ابليس 

*


----------



## abu-firas (12 فبراير 2011)

يعني افهم من كلامك اخت نانسي انه الشخص الذي تجسد فيه الله كما تقولين
1-هو روح وجسد مثلنا وتجسد به الله؟
2-ام انه جسد وحل الله فيه كروح؟
اي الامرين
 جسد وروح انسانية والله
ام جسد والله تجسد فيه دون روح الانسان
ملاحظة: روح الانسان (هي الروح التي تسكن جسد كل انسان, كل انسان فيه روح)


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*ياه بس كدا *
*المسيح هو ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد
ابن الله فى كامل وملء لاهوته وجوهره متحدا اتحادا اقنوميا بالانسان يسوع المسيح
الانسان يسوع المسيح انسان بكامل معنى الناسوتية جسد وروح ونفس بشرية تشبهنا فى كل شئ ماخلا الخطية والفساد 
يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله بكامل لاهوته الازلى متانسا بطبيعة بشرية كاملة 
ثانيا اللى سيادتك بتقوله الفاظ غير لاهوتية 
لان  طبيعة التجسد مرفوض اننا نتكلم عن تركيبات احنا بنتكلم عن اتحاد 
المسيح ليس الله الكلمة+انسان
المسيح هو الله الكلمة متحدا بطبيعة الانسان فاصبح الانسان يسوع المسيح واقنوم الكلمة شخص واحد بلا انفصال 
دا اتحاد اقنومى سرائرى  وليس تركيبا *


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

طيب اتحاد يعني موت يسوع هو موت للناسوت وللاهوت
.... اما تقلي مات الناسوت وبقي اللاهوت فهذا معناه فيه اتحاد وفيه انفصال
لانه طبيعة اختفت او تلاشت او ماتت والطبيعة الثانية بقيت
وانا ما اناقش موضع اتحاد الناسوت باللاهوت وهل هم واحد او اكثر
انا اناقش مين اللي مات
اذا قلت مافيه انفصال معناه اللاهوت والناسوت ماتو
واذا قلت لي واحد منهم فقط اللي مات معناه انه حدث انفصال

والامر الثاني هو الناسوت او الطبيعة البشرية التي ليسوع
هل هي زي اي بشر روح وجسد 
ام جسد فقط؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

اخي سأسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تكون باحث عن الحق بصدق وليس مجادلا ومضيعا لوقتك ووقتنا

لو هناك قطعة حديد ووضعناها في النار لمدة ثلاثة ايام الى ان اصبحت محمرة وكنا نريد أن نُشكّلها بالطرق 
فهل عندما تطرق عليها أنت تطرق على :

1. الحديدة فقط
2. النار فقط
3. الحديد المتحد بالنار




> لانه طبيعة اختفت او تلاشت او ماتت والطبيعة الثانية بقيت


الموت لا يعني فناء كلي بل يعني انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري ( مفهومك في الموت لابد من تغييره )




> واذا قلت لي واحد منهم فقط اللي مات معناه انه حدث انفصال



سأستكمل الرد عليك في حالة أجابتك على سؤالي وان اراك تريد الحق فعلا وليس مجادلا



> والامر الثاني هو الناسوت او الطبيعة البشرية التي ليسوع
> هل هي زي اي بشر روح وجسد
> ام جسد فقط؟؟


طبيعة بشرية كاملة ، جسد بشري عادي + روح بشرية عادية + نفس بشرية عادية


----------



## Critic (13 فبراير 2011)

> طيب اتحاد يعني موت يسوع هو موت للناسوت وللاهوت
> .... اما تقلي مات الناسوت وبقي اللاهوت فهذا معناه فيه اتحاد وفيه انفصال


*لا يا سيدى الفاضل*
*لم يمت احدههم و ينفصل عن الاخر*
*الناسوت مات و قبر*
*و لم يتلاشى لانه لم يتحلل اصلا و لم يرى فسادا*
*و حتى اثناء موته الى قيامته لم يفارقه اللاهوت لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين*



> والامر الثاني هو الناسوت او الطبيعة البشرية التي ليسوع
> هل هي زي اي بشر روح وجسد
> ام جسد فقط؟؟


*جسد و روح اجل*
*جسد "الناسوت"*
*الروح هو الروح القدس روح الله*

*عبارنيين 9 :*

*14 فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَال مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!*


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

الاخ Molka
بالنسبة للسؤال عن طرق الحديد المحمي بالنار فهو طرق للحديد 
لا يمكنك تسمية الاحماء بالاتحاد
فالشمع شمع سواء كان صلبا او مذابا بالحرارة(مثال الشمع اراه اوضح حيث ان المادة تغير شكلها من صلب الى سائل بالحرارة دون تغير جوهرها)
وانا اوافقك على تغير فهمي للموت وارضى بما قلت ان الموت هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد

ويبدو لي فيه خلاف بين الاخين Critic و Molka Molkan
احدهما يرى ان الناسوت جسد واتحد بالروح القدس
والثاني يقول انها طبيعة بشرية كاملة روح وجسد ونفس


بالنسبة للاخ Critic تقول الجسد مات وان اللاهوت لم يفارقه
طيب اذا لم تفارق الروح الجسد كيف يكون ماحدث هو موت الجسد
يعني كيف يموت الجسد فقط مع بقاء الروح فيه .. يعني اقرب مايكون ذلك الى الغيبوبة او النوم
وليس الموت.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

> لا يمكنك تسمية الاحماء بالاتحاد


لم اسمي الإحماء بالإتحاد بل نتيجة الإحماء تكون الإتحاد ...



> بالنسبة للسؤال عن طرق الحديد المحمي بالنار فهو طرق للحديد



واين النار الموجودة في الحديد بشكل توهج أحمر ؟



> فالشمع شمع سواء كان صلبا او مذابا بالحرارة(مثال الشمع اراه اوضح حيث ان  المادة تغير شكلها من صلب الى سائل بالحرارة دون تغير جوهرها)


وانا لا اريد اصلا التغيير ! فمن قال لك اني اعطي مثال للتغيير !
ركز في كلامي ورد عليه مباشرة لو عايز تعرف الحق



> وانا اوافقك على تغير فهمي للموت وارضى بما قلت ان الموت هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد



شكرا..




> احدهما يرى ان الناسوت جسد واتحد بالروح القدس



هذا لم اتكلم فيه اصلا ، فالروح والنفس والجسد يتحدون بالروح القدس ( الله ) فلم اتكلم فيه اصلاً
فرجاء التركيز ولا تدعيا لإختلاف وانت في مرحلة الفهم فلا يعقل انك تدعي الإختلاف في شيء لا تفهمه اصلاً وإن قلت معك تجاوزاً فرد على كل منا على حدة !



> طيب اذا لم تفارق الروح الجسد كيف يكون ماحدث هو موت الجسد



لانه يتكلم عن الروح القدس وليس الروح البشرية

ابسطها لك :

عندنا قطنة ، وضعناها في كوب به زيت ، ورفعنا القطنة من الكوب ، فأصبح الزيت في القطنة وايضا في الكوب برغم ان القطنة قد انفصلت عن الكوب

يعني الروح البشرية انفصلت عن الجسد البشري ولكن اللاهوت متحد بكليهما ولذلك قام المسيح



> يعني كيف يموت الجسد فقط مع بقاء الروح فيه .. يعني اقرب مايكون ذلك الى الغيبوبة او النوم
> وليس الموت.


اعتقد ان الصورة وضحت الآن ...


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

وضحت قصدك تمام

رغم اني متحفظ على قولك  بوجود اللاهوت بأقنومين منفصلين اللي هم الجسد البشري والروح البشرية
فاللاهوت هنا هو الجوهر والجسد البشري والروح البشرية اقانيم

المهم 
يعني الم الموت والمعاناة كانت بشرية وليست لاهوتية ...ما رأيك ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> وضحت قصدك تمام
> 
> رغم اني متحفظ على قولك  بوجود اللاهوت بأقنومين منفصلين اللي هم الجسد البشري والروح البشرية
> فاللاهوت هنا هو الجوهر والجسد البشري والروح البشرية اقانيم
> ...



*اخ ابو فراس ما معنى ان الجسد البشرى والروح  البشرية اقانيم ؟مين قال كده؟ 

الاقانيم الثلاثة (الآب والابن والروح القدس ) هى طبيعة الله الواحد 
والمسيح هو اقنوم الابن الازلى الابدى ,اى انه موجود كأبن الله (كلمة الله ,عقل الله ,فكر الله ) منذ الازل ,موجود كأقنوم الابن فى الثالوث منذ الازل 
ولكن ابن الله هذا الذى هو المسيح اقنوم الابن ,كلمة الله, ظهر فى فترة من الزمن فى جسد بشرى وطبيعة بشرية دون خطية للفداء 

وعلشان كده بيقول الكتاب المقدس فى انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الاول هذا الكلام عن اقنوم الابن (المسيح )الازلى 

“1 في البدء كان الكلمة  والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 3 كل شيء به  كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5  والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه*

*ثم فى نفس الاصحاح يكمل ليقول :

*  * 14 والكلمة صار جسدا  وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. *

*هذا هو ماحدث فى تجسد المسيح ,فهو اقنوم الابن الازلى فى الثالوث ,وفى فترة من الزمن اتخذ جسدا وطبيعة بشرية دون خطية وحل بيننا كما يقول الكتاب 

اذا ليس الجسد البشرى للمسيح هو الاقنوم ولكن المسيح نفسه اقنوم الابن الازلى ,كلمة الله وفكر الله الازلى 

وبالطبع اللاهوت لايتألم ولا يموت ,والا لا يكون لاهوت من الاساس 
ونحن لا نحتاج فى عملية فداءنا الى لاهوت ليموت ويتألم عنا ولكن كما قلت سابقا نحن نحتاج الى انسان وطبيعة بشرية لتموت وتحمل نتيجة الخطية عنا ولكن يجب ان يكون هذا الانسان (الفادى ) بلا خطية ولا يحتاج هو شخصيا الى فداء 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

> رغم اني متحفظ على قولك  بوجود اللاهوت بأقنومين منفصلين اللي هم الجسد البشري والروح البشرية


يا اخي رجاء ، لا تقولني كلام لم اقله ولن اقله ، متى قلت ان الجسد البشري هو اقنوم ؟!
رجاء اخي ، التعبيرات مهمة جداً

 لا الجسد البشري أقنوم ولا الروح البشرية اقنوم



> فاللاهوت هنا هو الجوهر والجسد البشري والروح البشرية اقانيم


من قال بهذه الكلمات ؟

يا اخي ابسطها لك :

عندك ستة اركان :

اللاهوت : أقنوم الآب ، أقنوم الإبن ، أقنوم الروح القدس                                        ( الجوهر الإلهي الواحد )
الناسوت : الجسد البشري العادي ، الروح البشرية العادية ، النفس البشرية العادية   ( الإنـــــــــــســــــــــــان )

وضحت ؟



> يعني الم الموت والمعاناة كانت بشرية وليست لاهوتية ...ما رأيك ؟


يا اخي لو كنت قرأت كلامي مرة أخرى لما سألت هكذا سؤال ، الجسد هو شيء مادي ولذلك يتأثر بالماديات كلها ، اما الاهوت فهو غير مادي فكيف يتأثر بالماديات ؟!

اجاوبك اجابة اشمل : الذي صلب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت ..

تعالى نفصصها عشان المسلمين يفهموها 

الفعل نفسه واقع على مين ؟ على الناسوت
لكن
هل الناسوت منفصل عن اللاهوت ؟ لا متحد به

وهكذا هو المثال الذي اعطيتك اياه ، فالحديد المتحد بالنار هو الذي يقع عليه الطرق لان الحديد مادي اما النار فليست مادية رغم انها متحدة بالحديد


----------



## بايبل333 (13 فبراير 2011)

> آسف
> اترك النقاش لشخص اكثر علما منك بالفيزياء والكيمياء
> 
> وحتى لا يقال انني هرب اعطيك جزءا من الجواب
> ...


#*15* 

#*15* 

"شى عجيب جدا الحديد مركب انا شكلى كدة كنت بدرس فى الثانوية العامة بالمشقلب 
مادة الكيمياء 
*الحديد* (باللاتينية: ferrum) عنصر كيميائي وفلز، من أقدم المعادن المكتشفة، يرمز له بالرمز *Fe* وعدده الذري 26. يقع الحديد في الجدول الدوري في المجموعة الثامنة والدورة الرابعة، وهو عنصر ضروري لحياة الإنسان والحيوان كونه يدخل في تركيب خضاب الدم، وكذلك لحياة النباتات كونه أحد العناصر الضرورية لتكوين الكلوروفيل[1]، ويدخل في كل شيء تقريباً.http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حديد
من الذى قال لك ان الحديد مركب .؟


----------



## sawaa (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*أختنا نانسي كان مقصد سؤالي عن المعنى الذي قلتية في مشاركة سابقة :*



> *عزيزى الله هو خالقنا وهو سبب وجودنا وهو ابونا بالخلق ,وانت معترض على تجسده وتقول كيف يتجسد الله وينزل لمستوى البشر
> وانا قلت لك هذا هو الوضع الطبيعى لانه الخالق وهو سبب وجودنا وكان يجب ان يعلن ويظهر نفسه وشخصه ومحبته للبشر وقد فعل ذلك فى الرب يسوع المسيح *


 
*و لأنك قلتي أختنا :*
*أنه من غير الطبيعي أن لانراه .*
*وأنه من الطبيعي أن يعلن ويظهر نفسه وشخصه ولو لمرة واحدة .*

*إذً من الطبيعي أن يراه كل جيل ولو لمرة واحدة* *لأن هذا من حقهم .*

*ولكن يبدو أن هناك إشكال يمنع من هذا الوضع الطبيعي....أنه تجسد ليغفر ويكفر الخطاية .*

*وكما في مشاركة أنه :*



> *الناسوت مات و قبر
> و لم يتلاشى لانه لم يتحلل اصلا *


 
*إذاً ممكن أن نقول حتى نوفق بين الوضع والحق الطبيعي وبين التجسد وغفران الذنوب بأنه :*

*1- عندما يأتي جيل جديد يعود اللاهوت إلى الناسوت الذي لم يتلاشى ولم يتحلل ليراه هذا الجيل لأنه وضع وحق طبيعي لكل إنسان....لأنه كيف أؤمن بإله لاأراه.....لأني إنسان أنا أؤمن بما أرى لا بما أسمع أو أُخبر به لأن هذا وضع طبيعي للنفس البشرية .*

*2- وبنفس الوقت يمنح الغفران لهذا الجيل سواء بقوله أو بقتل ناسوته مرة أخرى *

*وتبقى حكمة قوية من عدم فناء الجسد ليعود ليتحد به اللاهوت ليروه الأجيال كل جيل ولو لمرة واحدة لأنه حق طبيعي أن أؤمن بما أراه بعيني لا بما يراه غيري ويقول لقد رأيته وكلمته .*

*هذا بالنسبة للسؤال الأول .*

*أما السؤال الثاني فلم يجبني عليه أحد إذا تكرمتم :*

*السؤال الثاني :

_ هل كل الخطاية يغفرها المسيح أو يكفرها عنا.....مثال :

إذا أنا كمسيحي عندي مشكلة صحية في القلب وأحتاج إلى عملية زرع قلب جديد ولكني فقير ولاأملك ثمن القلب والعملية , ثم قلت في نفسي ياربي سأقتل إنسان وآخذ قلبه وأسرق ماله لكي أجري العملية وبعدها سأتوب إليك لتمنحني المغفرة....

هنا , هل سيمنحني المغفرة ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

مثال إتحاد النار بالحديد
هو مثال تقريبى
فاللاهوت ليس له شبيه نشبهه ونمثله به
وهذا ما نذكره فى كل مرة نستخدم فيها التشبيهات بوجه عام ، إذ نؤكد على أنها تشبيهات تقريبية فقط
+++
ولذلك فالدخول فى الفيزياء هو دخول غير منطقى
لأن المثال تقريبى فقط
وعلى متلقى الفكرة أن يفهمها جيداً
فإن إختلط عليه الأمر ، بسبب الموروثات المانعة للفهم ، فنحن من واجبنا الإعادة بلا ضجر ولا ملل
فخادم الحق يحتمل كل شيئ من أجله


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

> *عندما يأتي جيل جديد يعود اللاهوت إلى الناسوت الذي لم يتلاشى ولم يتحلل ليراه هذا الجيل لأنه وضع وحق طبيعي لكل إنسان....لأنه كيف أؤمن بإله لاأراه.....لأني إنسان أنا أؤمن بما أرى لا بما أسمع أو أُخبر به لأن هذا وضع طبيعي للنفس البشرية .*


*يعنى ايه يعود الاهوت للناسوت؟؟؟؟؟
كلامك مش راكب على بعضه
*


> *وبنفس الوقت يمنح الغفران لهذا الجيل سواء بقوله أو بقتل ناسوته مرة أخرى *


*انى جيل؟؟؟؟؟هو المسيح محتاج يجى يموت كل جيل ويقدم نفسه ذبيحة الابن الازلى قدم ذبيحة نفسه مرة واحدة عن جنس البشر 
*


> *وتبقى حكمة قوية من عدم فناء الجسد ليعود ليتحد به اللاهوت ليروه الأجيال كل جيل ولو لمرة واحدة لأنه حق طبيعي أن أؤمن بما أراه بعيني لا بما يراه غيري ويقول لقد رأيته وكلمته .*


*ومين قال ان جسد المسيح تحلل او فنى او تلاشى المسيح الان حى جسدانيا وجالس على عرشه فى السماوات *


> *هل كل الخطاية يغفرها المسيح أو يكفرها عنا*


*اة اى خطية ضد صلاح الله دم المسيح يكفى لتطهيرك منها بالتوبة *


> *ذا أنا كمسيحي عندي مشكلة صحية في القلب وأحتاج إلى عملية زرع قلب جديد ولكني فقير ولاأملك ثمن القلب والعملية , ثم قلت في نفسي ياربي سأقتل إنسان وآخذ قلبه وأسرق ماله لكي أجري العملية وبعدها سأتوب إليك لتمنحني المغفرة....
> 
> هنا , هل سيمنحني المغفرة ؟*


*بعيدا انه مثال كارتونى لا يمت للواقع بصلة محدش يبقى عارف ربنا ويقوله انا هروح اقتل وجاى على طول 
لكن عايز اسالك سؤال ماالفرق بين القتل والسرقة والزنى والكذب والنصب والاحتيال وكل الخطايا دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
القاعدة واحدة عقوبة الخطية موت
وبالتوبة وبدم المسيح الغفران على اى خطية تسرى القاعدة 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس:
((السؤال الثاني :_ هل كل الخطاية يغفرها المسيح أو يكفرها عنا.....مثال :
إذا أنا كمسيحي عندي مشكلة صحية في القلب وأحتاج إلى عملية زرع قلب جديد ولكني فقير ولاأملك ثمن القلب والعملية , ثم قلت في نفسي ياربي سأقتل إنسان وآخذ قلبه وأسرق ماله لكي أجري العملية وبعدها سأتوب إليك لتمنحني المغفرة....هنا , هل سيمنحني المغفرة ؟))

+++++++
الله ليس ساذجاً حتى نضحك عليه ، هذا التفكير الخبيث الملتوى لن ينطلى عليه
مجرد التفكير بهذا التفكير الخبيث الماكر ، هو نتيجة لعبادة الشيطان أمكر الماكرين

++
وإن عقاب الله لشخص فاسد خبيث كهذا ، سيكون مضاعفاً 
مكتوب : [الله لا يُشمخ عليه] ،
 فلا نتصور أننا سنلعب به !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawaa (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكراً لردودكم إخوتي ومع احترامي لها ننتظر أختنا نانسي لأنها هي من قالت بالأمر الطبيعي لرؤية الإله لأني فكرت بكلامها ورأيت أنه فعلاً كيف أؤمن بإله لم أراه ويأتي أحد غيري ويقول رأيته حقي أن أراه أنا لاغيري......وأرجو من أختنا نانسي أن لاتجيبني بتأملها بهذا الرد بل بالتأمل بالرد السابق لي , لأنه فيه تفصيل مأردت الإجابة عنه .

الآن في السؤال الثاني :

لنأتي لمثال واقعي لا  كرتوني :

الإمريكيون المسيحيون الذين أقلعوا بطائرتهم وفيها قنبلتهم الذرية متوجهين بها إلى هيروشيما وهم يعلمون مسبقاً أن فيها الأعم الأغلب من الأبرياء العزل من السلاح بل فيها أم ترضع وليدها....أطفال يلعبون.....أب يعمل ليأمن لقمة العيش لعائلته....الخ

قبل أن أكمل هل هذا واقعي أم كرتوني....؟

ثم ألقوها وعادوا بسلام إلى ديارهم....​ 
الآن : بعد مارأوه من دمار وتشوهات وراثية مستمرة إلى يومنا هذا , عادوا ليتوبوا للرب , هل يغفرها لهم الرب . *


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*يادى امريكا اللى جايبلكم عقدة
امريكا دولة علمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانية مش مسيحية
ملناش دعوة بسياسات دول عظمى احنا بنتكلم عقائديا فقط من منطلق الايمان المسيحى وبس 
مفهوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل
+++ هنا حوار عام لا شخصى ، فإن لك إعتراض أو سؤال ، فالجميع فى خدمة الحق
+++ لا تدعنا نهرب من حقيقة أن الأهمية العظمى تكمن فى الشخصية الرئيسية فى الدين ، يتبعها الجيل الثانى ، ثم الثالث ... وهكذا

فنحن نتكلم عن تعاليم وقدوة السيد  المسيح
ثم تطبيق تلاميذه لهذه التعاليم والقدوة


فلا نخرج عن هذه النقطة الجوهرية ، لنقاط أخرى تافهة ، ليس لها سنداً فى الدين ، ولا تمثل إلاَّ نفسها

فلتكن المقارنة هى ، كما ذكرنا سابقاً  :- 

*مقارنة الأصل بالأصل *

وما خرج عن ذلك ، هو من اللغو الفارغ


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

أما بخصوص ما قالته أختنا نانسى
فإنها أوضحت كلامها بما لا يدع مجالاً للإلتباس
فإرجع إلى مشاركتها السابقة رقم 123 ، ورابطها هو :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2595981&postcount=123

فإن وجدت أمراً غريباً ، فنحن جميعاً فى خدمتك لتوضيحه


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

اخ Molka تعبير الاقانيم والجوهر والكيان لم يردو في اي من كتبكم المقدسة ومع ذلك فأنتم تقولون بها
وتستدلون بها

فالاقانيم والتعبير عنها اقدم من المسيحية
واقرب مثل لفهم ماكانت تقصد اليه هو ان الانسان بكاينه الواحد له اقنومان الروح والجسد
والروح ليست انسان والجسد ليس انسان انما هم اقانيم يشكلون بوحدتهم الانسان

فلما قلت لي ان الروح البشرية انفصلت عن الجسد البشري ولكن اللاهوت متحد بهما
ظننتك تفسر الامر بفرضية الاقانيم
فهذا ماتقوله الفرضية .... فالاب ليس الابن (والروح البشرية ليست الجسد البشري)
ولكن كل منهما (الاب والابن مرتبط بجوهر واحد) 
وكل من (الجسد البشري والروح البشرية مرتبط ومتحد باللاهوت كما قلت انت)
فكيف تفسر لي اتحاد اللاهوت بشيئين مختلفين اذا لم تستخدم فرضية الاقانيم؟؟

ومثال القطنة والزيت والحديد المحمي هي ايضا مستندة الى فرضية الاقانيم

طيب دعني استبعد فرضية الاقانيم وفسر لي اتحاد اللاهوت بشيئين منفصلين
من غير الاستناد الى فرضية الاقانيم (اذ انك رفضت ربطها بهذه الفرضية)

والامر الاخر المهم ايضا
هل الالم والمعناة عند موت يسوع كانت

بشرية فقط؟
ام الهية فقط؟
ام الهية بشرية؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

التشبيهات التى نستخدمها ، هى تشبيهات تقريبية ، لأن اللاهوت ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل

قلت ذلك سابقاً ، وأكرره هنا ، لعل الأخ السائل يلتفت له ويعيه

وليس هناك ما يمنع إتحاد اللاهوت بشيئين مختلفين : الروح البشرية والجسد البشرى

فمن أين أتيت سيادتك بفرضية المنع هذه

وهل يعسر على الله أمر ، حتى تقول له أنه لا يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> التشبيهات التى نستخدمها ، هى تشبيهات تقريبية ، لأن اللاهوت ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل
> 
> قلت ذلك سابقاً ، وأكرره هنا ، لعل الأخ السائل يلتفت له ويعيه
> 
> ...


 

اخي انا اوافقك ان الله يستطيع كل شيء
ويستطيع ايضا ان يغفر الخطايا من غير اضحية الهية
ولكن عندما تقول لي ان مخلوقا هو الله 
يجب ان تثبت لي ذلك او ان تقنعني على الاقل
فكثير من اهل الكفر والشرك كانو يؤمنون بوجود الله
ولكنهم كانو يشركون او يعبدون مخلوقا
فكيف يتسنى لك ان تؤمرهم بترك شرك الى شرك اخر
كانو يعبدون الاصنام لانهم كانو يعتقدون انها تقربهم الى الله
وكانو يعبدون النهار والشمس لانهم كانو يعتقدون انها خير الله ونعمته
وكانو يعبدون كثيرا من الملوك لاعتقادهم انهم يمثلون الله في الارض
فعندما تقول ان الله اقانيم واعبد اقانيمه
يجب ان تثبت ذلك
وما نقاشنا الا لنرى الاثبات او الحجة والدليل
كل من يؤمن باله يعتقد انه على الحق
فكيف يتسنى للانسان ان يعلم انه على الحق فعلا او انه في ضلال مبين


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

> اخ Molka تعبير الاقانيم والجوهر والكيان لم يردو في اي من كتبكم المقدسة ومع ذلك فأنتم تقولون بها
> وتستدلون بها



يا اخ ، طريقتك في الحوار تحدد طريقتي في الحوار أيضاً فلا تدعي هنا ، لأن إعلم ان اعلم المسلمين هو اجهل من اجهل المسيحيين !
فبدلا أن تدعي هذا الكلام قل لي النقطة في صيغة سؤال لأجيبك ولا تقل انها ليست موجودة !!
ومع ذلك لن اجيبك قبل ان تسأل 




> فالاقانيم والتعبير عنها اقدم من المسيحية
> واقرب مثل لفهم ماكانت تقصد اليه هو ان الانسان بكاينه الواحد له اقنومان الروح والجسد
> والروح ليست انسان والجسد ليس انسان انما هم اقانيم يشكلون بوحدتهم الانسان


يبدو انك قرأت في مواقع الجهل كثيرا خلال الساعات الماضية ، ولذلك وجب التصحيح

اما عن الإدعاء فلابد ان تثبته !

واما عن " اقرب مثال " فهذا نحدده نحن لا انت ، لانك اصلا لا تفهم المسيحيية فكيف تدعي ان هذا المثال اقرب وهذا ابعد ! فأقرب من ماذا وابعد من ماذا وانت لا تفهم ما هو " ماذا " اصلا !!!؟


الإنسان ليس كائنا بنفسه وإلا لكان أزلي ابدي !


الروح تعبر عن الإنسان ، والجسد ايضا ، !!





> ظننتك تفسر الامر بفرضية الاقانيم


هنا انت لتسأل فقط ولا تظن ، فعليك السؤال فقط وعلينا الإجابة فقط !

طالما لم انطق بها لا تتكلم فيها !




> فهذا ماتقوله الفرضية


وهذا ما اثبتنا خطأه ، ونحن هنا لا لنناقش فرضياتك بل اسئلتك واجابتنا المنصوص بهما !




> فكيف تفسر لي اتحاد اللاهوت بشيئين مختلفين اذا لم تستخدم فرضية الاقانيم؟؟


ما العلاقة اصلا بين اتحاد الجسد بالروح ( البشريان ) بإتحاد الإبن بالآب !!؟

انت تسأل سؤالا إما للتحوير وهذا استبعده الى الآن وإما عن عدم دقة ! وهذا ما اعرفك به !

فأنت فرضت ان الوحدة بين الأقانيم هى الوحدة بين الجسد والروح البشريين ، ولهذا قد خلط بين الأقانيم وبين الروح والجسد والنفس !




> ومثال القطنة والزيت والحديد المحمي هي ايضا مستندة الى فرضية الاقانيم




خطأ ، من قال هذا الكلام !!؟



> طيب دعني استبعد فرضية الاقانيم وفسر لي اتحاد اللاهوت بشيئين منفصلين


لا افهم اية المشكلة اصلا !!

اللاهوت غير محدود اصلا فهو في كل مكان والجسد والروح والنفس البشرية محدودة كلها فمن الطبيعي ان غير محدود يمكنه ان يتصل بأكثر من محدود !!

ماذا في هذا !؟




> هل الالم والمعناة عند موت يسوع كانت
> 
> بشرية فقط؟
> ام الهية فقط؟
> ام الهية بشرية؟



بشرية إلهيية 
فالطبيعية الإلهية لا تنطلي تحت المادة ، فوجب أن بإتحادها ننطق الأول الجسد ثم اللاهوت
اي الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت
وهذا ما شرحته لك وكررت السؤال فيه




الذي ماااااااااااات هو : النااااااااااااااسوت ( اكمل ) المتحد باللاهوت !!!!

مش الناسوت لوحده منفصل ولا اللاهوت لوحده منفصل !


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

> ويستطيع ايضا ان يغفر الخطايا من غير اضحية الهية



من اين اتيت بهذا ؟

بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة !!!!!

الله : رحيم وعادل ، كيف للعدل أن يتحقق بدون ان يتم الفداء !؟



> ولكن عندما تقول لي ان مخلوقا هو الله


اين وجدت هذا التعبير !!؟؟؟

من هو المخلوق ؟! هل المسيح ؟

قلت لك ان اللفظ يفرق كثيرا جداااااااااااا



> فكيف يتسنى لك ان تؤمرهم بترك شرك الى شرك اخر


اين الشرك ؟!



> فعندما تقول ان الله اقانيم واعبد اقانيمه
> يجب ان تثبت ذلك


ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع اصلا !
ان كنت تريد الفهم للأقانيم على قدر ما اعلنه الله لنا فإسأل في موضوع منفصل !


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

انا لا استطيع ان اغير قلبك
ولكن انصحك بالتثبت من صحة النقل والتفكر فيما خلق الله
ولعن الله الشيطان كان اول ذنب له التكبر
والحمدلله على شهادتك لنا بالاسلام والتوحيد الخالص من الشرك
والسلام


----------



## abu-firas (13 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من اين اتيت بهذا ؟
> 
> بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة !!!!!
> 
> ...


 

يارجل اي عدل بالتضحية ببريء لنجاة مذنب


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> انا لا استطيع ان اغير قلبك
> ولكن انصحك بالتثبت من صحة النقل والتفكر فيما خلق الله
> ولعن الله الشيطان كان اول ذنب له التكبر
> والحمدلله على شهادتك لنا بالاسلام والتوحيد الخالص من الشرك
> والسلام





abu-firas قال:


> يارجل اي عدل بالتضحية ببريء لنجاة مذنب


انت بتكلم مين ؟
اية الكلام ده ؟
انت بترد على موضوع تاني هنا ولا اية ؟!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2011)

من المؤسف له أن السائل يسأل ولا يحاول فهم الإجابات جيداً
بل يأخذ كلمة من هنا وكلمة من هناك
وكأنه يتعمد عدم الفهم

ولكن ذلك لن يغير من إلتزامنا بالإجابة
إن لم يكن من أجله وحده ، فأيضاً من أجل أى شخص آخر قد تكون نفس الإسئلة قد تعرض لها


----------



## sawaa (14 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*أخي شمس الحق : وهل العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي وجدت أصلاً إلا ليطبقها البشر وينتفعوا ويرتقوا منها , والذين أطلقوا هذه القنبلة بشر ويحق لهم تطبيق هذه العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي لغفران وتكفير هذه الخطيئة .*

*فلأنهم بشر ويحق لهم التوبة , وهذه العقيدة والتضحية ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي وجدت لتحقيق هذا الجوهر لذلك أعيد سؤالي :*

*الإمريكيون المسيحيون الذين أقلعوا بطائرتهم وفيها قنبلتهم الذرية متوجهين بها إلى هيروشيما وهم يعلمون مسبقاً أن فيها الأعم الأغلب من الأبرياء العزل من السلاح بل فيها أم ترضع وليدها....أطفال يلعبون.....أب يعمل ليأمن لقمة العيش لعائلته....الخ

ثم ألقوها وعادوا بسلام إلى ديارهم....
الآن : بعد مارأوه من دمار وتشوهات وراثية مستمرة إلى يومنا هذا , عادوا ليتوبوا للرب , هل يغفرها لهم الرب .*

*إخوتي الأكارم مقصد أخونا abu-firas :*

*عبادة الأصنام أو المخلوقات كالإنسان أو الشمس أو النار أو الحيوانات أو النباتات سواء كان ذلك قي قديم الزمان أو في وقتنا الحاضر.....وسواء كانت العبادة لهم عبادة كلية أي باعتبارها هذا هو الإله قلباً وقالباً.......أو عبادة جزئية أي يعبدونها ليتقربوا بها إلى الله الواحد وأن فيها روح من الله تسكنه فيطلبوا منها المغفرة....الخ*

*فعندما نأتي وننكر على الوثنيين عبادتهم و معتقداتهم ونقول لهم كيف تعتقدون أن اللاهوت يسكن أو يتحد مع هذه المخلوقات أين عقولكم ؟*

*فبكل بساطة وبنفس المنطق سيقولون لنا أوليس عيسى عليه السلام من الناحية البشرية إلا مخلوق......لأنه من المعلوم , أنه كلمة مخلوقات تنطبق على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والجماد ومن الذرة إلى المجرة علمياً ومنطقياً وعقلياً .*

*فكيف سنفحم هؤلاء , وهذا أيضاً مادعاني للتفكير بالمنطق والعقل أن يعود إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت ولو مرة واحدة لكل جيل ونراه بأعيننا ونكلمه حتى نفحم هؤلاء الوثنيين ونقول لهم نعم الوحيد باتحاد الاهوت مع مخلوق هو سيدنا عيسى لأنه سيراه كل جيل مرة واحدة.....*

*أما عندما لايروه ولانراه بالعين....ستبقى حجة هؤلاء الوثنيين قائمة على العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي , بأن عقيدتهم ومنطلق إيمانهم الوثني أيضاً صحيح .*

*وياإلهي تخيلوا أن كل هذه آلهة أو متحدة مع اللاهوت...!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2011)

sawaa قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> 
> *أخي شمس الحق : وهل العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي وجدت أصلاً إلا ليطبقها البشر وينتفعوا ويرتقوا منها , والذين أطلقوا هذه القنبلة بشر ويحق لهم تطبيق هذه العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي لغفران وتكفير هذه الخطيئة .*
> 
> ...



*اخ Sawaa ايه ده؟  ,امريكان ايه وهيروشيما ايه ؟ايه علاقتهم دول بالموضوع ؟ 
وهما لما كانوا رايحين يرموا القنبلتين كان فى دماغهم او فى تفكيرهم ايمان مسيحى ولا حتى ايمان بوذى ؟ولا كانوا بيفكروا فى الله اساسا ؟

وهما الامريكان دول حجة علينا وعلى المسيحية ؟مش عارفه هنفضل لحد امته نقول امريكا دولة علمانية مش مسيحية 

يعنى تقصد ان الايمان المسيحى هو الذى سمح للانسان ان يرتكب الجرائم على اساس انه يوجد مغفرة ؟؟؟؟ماذا تعرف عن الايمان المسيحى يا أخ sawaa

الله اعطانا وعد انه يغفر اى خطية ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك توبة قلبية حقيقية وايمان بعمل الرب يسوع المسيح ,ما المشكلة ان يغفر الله لانسان طالما انه تاب توبة حقيقية ؟
ان لم يغفر له الله فمن سيغفر له ؟

وبعد كل اللى قلناه ده بترجع تانى وتقول ان اللاهوت اتحد بالمخلوق (عيسى )مع التحفظ على عيسى ده لاننا منعرفش عيسى 

مين قال ان اللاهوت اتحد بالمخلوق يسوع المسيح ؟

المسيح هو الله المتجسد ,الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد 
به كل شئ كان وخلق به العالم لانه هو كلمة الله وفكر الله هو الله ذاته 
لايوجد اتحاد بين لاهوت وبين مخلوق هنا كما تقول انت ولكن يوجد تجسد كلمة الله الازلى (يسوع المسيح )

المسيح ليس مخلوق ,المسيح هو الخالق لانه هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 فبراير 2011)

abu-firas قال:


> يارجل اي عدل بالتضحية ببريء لنجاة مذنب



*لماذا انتم المسلمون بمائة وجه و تكيلون بالف مكيال ؟؟؟؟
الم يكن اسحق ( اسماعيل في اعتقادكم) بريئا و مع ذلك امر الله اباه ابراهيم بذبحه ليختبر مدي طاعته و انتم تؤمنون كل الايمان بذلك و لا ترون انه يتنافي و عدل الله ؟؟؟؟؟
فان كان الله يحكم بذبح الابن اسحق البرئ لمجرد اختبار طاعة ابيه ابراهيم و لا يتنافي ذلك مع عدله او رحمته.. فكم بالحرى يدفع بابنه الوحيد البرئ فداءا عن خطية العالم كله لينقذ صنيع يديه من الهلاك و لا يتنافي ذلك ايضا مع عدله او رحمته ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*لست ادري لماذا الموضوع قد اخذ كل هذا العدد من الصفحات
فالدلائل واضحة جدا و تقر ان السيد المسيح له المجد هو من كان على الصليب ومن هذه الدلائل :

- وجود جموع غفيرة من اليهود الذين كانوا يريدون صلب المسيح و جموع من المسيحيين الذي أمنوا به اضافة الى الجنود الذين قبضوا على المسيح { فَأَخَذَ عَسْكَرُ الْوَالِي يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَجَمَعُوا عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ }
فقد كانوا كلهم حوله أمام الصليب يعني رأوا شكل المسيح و عرفوه 

- اليهود و الجنود كان همهم الاكبر موت المسيح و قد تأكدوا انه بالفعل قد مات على الصليب بطعن جنبه بالحربة { وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ }

- بعد الصلب بيوم جاء يوسف الرامي و معه نسوة لإنزال جسد المسيح عن الصليب ووضعه في القبر { وَتَبِعَتْهُ نِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ أَتَيْنَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَنَظَرْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جَسَدُه. فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطاً وَأَطْيَأباً. وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ }

- تم وضع حرس عند قبر المسيح خوفا من سرقة جسده لان المسيح اخبر تلاميذه بأنه سيقوم من بين الاموات فقد خاف الحكام من ان يسرق تلاميذه الجسد و يدعون قيامته { فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «عِنْدَكُمْ حُرَّاسٌ. اذْهَبُوا وَاضْبُطُوهُ كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ». فَمَضَوْا وَضَبَطُوا الْقَبْرَ بِالْحُرَّاسِ وَخَتَمُوا الْحَجَرَ }

فهل يعقل ان كل هؤلاء قد اصابهم العمى و لم يستطيعوا تمييز شكل المسيح ؟! 
كفى عنادا أيها العقلاء فالمسيح هو من مات على صليب فخطة الرب منذ الخليقة هي الفداء و الموت على الصليب 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## sawaa (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أختنا نانسي :

بداية أرجو منك الرد على مداخلتي رقم 150 إذا تكرمتي .

الآن أخت نانسي هل تتفقين معي أن الإنسان إياً كانت ديانته المعتنقها.....عندما يرتكب الخطيئة يكون عنده إيمان....لو كان عنده إيمان لكان هذا كفي لردعه قبل أن يرتكب الخطيئة...يعني مثلاً :

إخوتي....أنتم المسيحيون ألا تخطئون , بالطبع نعم كلنا نخطئ , طيب....عند الخطيئة هل كان القلب يعتريه الإيمان......بالطبع لا.....وإلا لما أقدمت على الخطيئة , فإذاً الإيمان نسبي ومتفاوت بين شخص وآخر , وهنا أقول عند إقدام إي شخص على ارتكاب الخطيئة يكون الإيمان هنا أضعف مايكون في قلبه........لكن هذا لايدل أنه غير معتنق ومنتسب لهذا الدين .

               -------------------------------------------------------------



> *مين قال ان اللاهوت اتحد بالمخلوق يسوع المسيح ؟
> 
> المسيح هو الله المتجسد ,الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد *


 
طيب أخت نانسي سنعدل المشاركة بما يتوافق مع هذه المصطلحات ونقول :

*إخوتي الأكارم مقصد أخونا abu-firas :

عبادة الأصنام أو المخلوقات كالإنسان أو الشمس أو النار أو الحيوانات أو النباتات سواء كان ذلك قي قديم الزمان أو في وقتنا الحاضر.....وسواء كانت العبادة لهم عبادة كلية أي باعتبارها هذا هو الإله قلباً وقالباً.......أو عبادة جزئية أي يعبدونها ليتقربوا بها إلى الله الواحد وأن فيها روح من الله تسكنه فيطلبوا منها المغفرة....الخ*

*فعندما نأتي وننكر على الوثنيين عبادتهم و معتقداتهم ونقول لهم كيف تعتقدون أن اللاهوت يسكن أو يتحد مع هذه المخلوقات أين عقولكم ؟*

*فبكل بساطة وبنفس المنطق سيقولون لنا أوليس الجسد الذي ظهر فيه الله إلا مخلوق......لأنه من المعلوم , أنه كلمة مخلوقات تنطبق على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والجماد ومن الذرة إلى المجرة علمياً ومنطقياً وعقلياً .*

*فكيف سنفحم هؤلاء الوثنيين, وهذا أيضاً مادعاني للتفكير بالمنطق والعقل أن يعود إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت ولو مرة واحدة لكل جيل ونراه بأعيننا ونكلمه حتى نفحم هؤلاء الوثنيين ونقول لهم نعم الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد هو اليسوع لأنه سيراه كل جيل مرة واحدة.....*

*أما عندما لايروه ولانراه بالعين....ستبقى حجة هؤلاء الوثنيين قائمة على العقيدة ومنطلق الإيمان المسيحي , بأن عقيدتهم ومنطلق إيمانهم الوثني أيضاً صحيح .*

*وياإلهي تخيلوا أن كل هذه آلهة أو متحدة مع اللاهوت ...!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 فبراير 2011)

sawaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أختنا نانسي :
> 
> ...


*شتان بين العقيدة الوثنيه والعقيدة المسيحية 


الوثنيه تنادى بتعدد الآلهة بينمــــــا المسيحية تنادى بإله واحد خالق الكل
الوثنية تعبد المخلــــــــــوق بينما المسيحية تعبد الخالق 
لايهمنــــــــا أن نفحم الوثنيون بل مايهمنا هو أن مانؤمن به هو يقينى بالنسبة لنــــا ( كل إنسان سيحاسب على معتقد هو  وليس على معتقد الآخرين 
فكون الوثنيين يــــــؤمنون أو لا فهذا أمر راجع لهم فنحن لسنا فى معركة بل نحن نحترم حرية الإختيار التى أعطاها الله للإنسان وكل شخص هو فقط الذى سينال حسب إختياره سواء مكافئة أم مجازاة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2011)

الأخت الفاضلةsawaa
نحييكى على إسلوبك العقلانى المتزن
++++ بخصوص إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت
فذلك الأمر لم نخترعه ، بل إن برهان المعجزات الإلهية هو الذى يدعونا للإيمان به
وهذا الإيمان ليس ضد العقل ، بل إن العقل يخضع له إذ يرى هذه المعجزات التى تفوق مستواه وإمكانياته
يخضع العقل له ، بنفس الكيفية التى بها يخضع عقل الإنسان العادى لكل البراهين العلمية ، التى تأتى من علماء يثق فى سمو مكانتهم ، حتى لو كان ما يقولوه يرتفع عن مستوى فحصه هو
+++ فإن المعجزات التى عملها السيد المسيح ، تثبت صدقه ، كما أن المعجزات التى عملها تلاميذه ورسله ، تثبت صدقهم
والسيد المسيح قال بأنه كائن قبل إبراهيم ، وأنه والآب واحد ، وأنه الحق ، وأنه الحياة ، وأنه ديَّان العالم  ... إلخ
فنحن لذلك لا نستطيع أن ننكر لاهوته
لا نستطيع أن ننكر أنه الإله الحق صانع المعجزات ، مثل إقامة الميت وهورميم
++++++++ أما بخصوص عبادة الأصنام ، كالحجر وغيره
فإنها إختراعات إخترعها الشيطان ، ليبعد الإنسان عن الإله الحق
فإختراع عبادة الأصنام ، هى وسيلة شيطانية ، ليجعل الناس يصنعون كل أنواع الشرور ، بإسم هذه الآلهة المزيفة
ومن ذلك أن عبادة نجمة الصباح ( اللات ، أو إفروديت ، أو فينوس) كانت تجعل الناس يمارسون الجنس الجماعى ، كجزء من هذه العبادة
فكان العرب يعيدون لها بعيد الخصوبة ، بالجنس الجماعى
كما كانت بقية الشعوب الوثنية تفعل نفس الأمر ، فمثلاً ، بإسم فينوس كانت النساء يمارسن الجنس كنوع من العبادة لهذه الإلاهة
كما كان أتباعها يمارسون الجنس الجماعى فى باحة دور عبادتها
وإلى الآن يدفع الشيطان أتباعه لكل الممارسات النجسة ، تحت المسميات المختلفة
++++++++++++++++++
أما عبادة الإله الحقيقى ، فإنها طاهرة ومقدسة من كل النواحى
فعبادتنا للإله الحقيقى ، الذى تجسد ليفتدينا وينقذنا من هذه المسالك الشائنة ، تشهد بأنه هو الإله القدوس
++++++++++++++++++
وتوجد أقوال لأحد الفلاسفة الوثنيين فى القرن الثانى الميلادى ، بعدما آمن بالمسيح ، قال فيها أن الشيطان إخترع كل هذه العبادات الوثنية ، لكى يصنع حائلاً يحول دون إيمان الناس بالإله الحقيقى ، ولكى يقاوم مجيئه لخلاص الشر ، الذى وعد به منذ سقوط آدم وحواء
وهذا الفيلسوف ، إستشهد من أجل إيمانه بالمسيح ، وهو الشهيد يوستينوس


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2011)

sawaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أختنا نانسي :
> 
> ...



*اخ sawaa افتكر الاخوة الاعضاء ردوا عليك بخصوص مداخلتى لانى لم اكن موجودة ,ولكن انت اقتطعت منها جزء لتسألنى فيه ولم تكمل باقى المشاركة لتفهم قصدى 

انا قلت لك انه لايوجد غرابه فى تجسد الله ,اولا لانه يستطيع ,ثانيا لاننا نحن خليقته نحتاج لتجسده من اجل الفداء وايضا لكى نراه ونعرفه ونعرف فكره ومحبته 
ولايظل الاله الذى نعبده محتجب طول الوقت 
المسيح ليس بحاجة ان يتجسد كل جيل ويصلب كل جيل لان ذبيحة صليبه فوق الزمن فهى شاملة الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل 
وهو الذبيحة الكاملة لايحتاج ان يقدم نفسه اكثر من مرة مثل باقى الذبائح لانه دخل مرة واحدة الى الاقداس فوجد فداءا ابديا 
مرة واحدة 

وانا صراحة لاافهم كلامك عن الايمان والخطية والمغفرة ,اولا اثبت لى ان الايمان المسيحى بالمغفرة الالهيه هو سبب للجرائم وهو يسمح للانسان ان يرتكب الجرائم على اساس انها ستفغر ؟ اثبت ذلك من الكتاب المقدس

وانا سألتك ماذا تعرف اصلا عن الايمان المسيحى ؟ ماذا تعرف عن عمق الايمان المسيحى ؟ماذا تعرف عن سكنى الروح القدس بداخل قلب الانسان بالايمان؟ماذا تعرف عن ما يفعله الله من تغيير حقيقى فى حياة الانسان بعد الايمان ؟

انا رديت على كلامك الاخير وانت لم تغير فيه شئ لانى قلت لك المسيح ليس مخلوق المسيح هو كلمة الله الازلى الابدى يعنى هو الله ذاته هذة هى طبيعة المسيح 
وكلمة الله (المسيح) اتخذ جسد وظهر لنا نحن البشر ولكن تبقى طبيعته الالهيه الازليه الابديه ككلمة الله كما هى لاتتأثر بتجسده ولا بناسوته الذى اتخذه فى فترة فى التاريخ 
طبيعة جوهر المسيح انه هو الله المتجسد ,الله الذى استخدم جسد بشرى لكى يراه البشر ويتمم الفداء من خلال هذا الجسد البشرى 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 فبراير 2011)

sawaa قال:


> عبادة الأصنام أو المخلوقات كالإنسان.!![/B]



*
مهلا و لا تغالط و لا تخلط الاوراق سيدي الفاضل
المسيح خارج نطاق تلك المقارنه تماما...لانه " وحيد الجنس" ..بمعني انه الوحيد علي الاطلاق الذي له لاهوت و ناسوت معا ..و هذا لا يجعله " مجرد انسان" يخلو من صفات الاله و في نفس الوقت لا يعدمه صفات و مقدرات الاله حتي تدعون علينا اننا نعبد انسانا و نشرك بالله ..و بهذا فالمسيح له كل المجد يكون خارج نطاق تلك المقارنة المتحيزة المليئة بالمغالطات المتعمده و بريئا مما تدعون بانه مجرد انسان مثلنا يعبده المسيحيون فيرتكبون بذلك اثم الشرك .​​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------

